# Nuova confusione venga a me!



## Magenta (13 Giugno 2010)

Ragazzi cari, sono tornata!
Avevo detto che vi avrei scritto dal divano della mia nuova casa, nella mia nuova vita da single. Sono sul letto della mia nuova casa e la mia vita da single è... beh, è un casino...
E' anche per questo che sono tornata,mi mancano consigli,appoggi,critiche,sputi insulti e tante rassicurazioni!!!
Cercherò di fare un sunto un pò breve, per quanto possa riuscirci:
Ho lasciato il traditore,che è attualmente disperato (mi dicono).
Mi sono trasferita nel mio mini-monolocale (che è tutto mio).
E un ragazzo, un amico, mi ha fatto entrare in confusione.
Dieci giorni fa mi ha baciata,ad una festa.
E da allora non mi molla un secondo. Ma nel senso buono. Non mi molla nemmeno il pensiero di lui,quando non è fisicamente con me.
La storia è molto complicata, infatti non è esattamente una "storia".
Ci siamo baciati ma lavoriamo assieme, non vogliamo (mi sa soprattutto io) che nessun'altro sappia di noi,ma ci cerchiamo,e ci guardiamo ma...a parte quella sera,non ci siamo mai più visti da soli,mai più usciti io e lui.
Ammetto subito che ho una paura del diavolo. Intanto perchè non mi aspettavo quello che è successo,e ancora di più non aspettavo che dopo un solo bacio qualcuno potesse prendersi così tanto per me.
Non sono più abituata alla dolcezza,all'essere baciata, desiderata,cercata.
Ho la testa ancora per metà col mio ex ragazzo,non perchè lo ami ancora,ma perchè l'amore non è un rubinetto che apri e chiudi così,senza strascichi di sorta. E poi ho paura per il lavoro...
Insomma, sono tornata col mio carico di dubbi...
Ora aspetto voi!
- Magi


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

Magi la definizione "utente risorto" è eloquentissima! 
Adesso è giusto che ti senti "spiazzata", ma con il tempo vedrai tutto chiaro...:sonar::idea:


----------



## Luigi III (13 Giugno 2010)

Cara Magenta, stai iniziando una nuova vita. Che bello. Sono felice per te. Sei l'orgoglio di noi traditi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Ma...a parte bacio, festa, sguardi, hai avuto modo di parlargli di come ti senti e del bisogno di far le cose con calma?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Sono felice per te.
Fai bene ad andare cauta con questo nuovo amico: perchè ciò che ti manca è il sentirti desiderata e amata.
Allora aspetta e goditi per un pò la tua nuova libertà...
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Magenta, io ti dirò solo una parola: lavoro.
Purtroppo è uno scoglio insormontabile per una vita bella e felice e tu lo hai davanti.
Sei uscita con le ossa rotte da una storia e...rischi di fare l'errore di una comune ragazza, fuori uno avanti l'altro con confusione e via dicendo.
Se fossi in te mi prenderei un Nintendo Wii e passerei molto tempo con gli amici e le amiche e vedrei tra qualche mese che fare in queste condizioni.
Augh!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Ciao Magenta, la storia non mi sembra complicata ma semplicissima:se non ti ha chiesto di uscire io lo considererei tempo sprecato. Quando un uomo ti vuol vedere non ci son problemi o distanze che tengano.
Goditi la tua vita da single il resto arrivera' :cincin:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ragazzi cari, sono tornata!
> Avevo detto che vi avrei scritto dal divano della mia nuova casa, nella mia nuova vita da single. Sono sul letto della mia nuova casa e la mia vita da single è... beh, è un casino...
> E' anche per questo che sono tornata,mi mancano consigli,appoggi,critiche,sputi insulti e tante rassicurazioni!!!
> Cercherò di fare un sunto un pò breve, per quanto possa riuscirci:
> ...



Se lui ti piace... perchè no? Vivila con leggerezza però, almeno all'inizio.

Baci


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

occhio mag,
i marpioni sono convinti che una donna che si separa sia una facile preda sessuale
il fatto che non ti chieda di uscire a me fa pensare che voglia che sia tu a fare il primo passo
dagli corda se vuoi, ma tieni presente la possibilità che si tratti di questo genere di personaggio


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> occhio mag,
> i marpioni sono convinti che una donna che si separa sia una facile preda sessuale
> il fatto che non ti chieda di uscire a me fa pensare che voglia che sia tu a fare il primo passo
> dagli corda se vuoi, ma tieni presente la possibilità che si tratti di questo genere di personaggio


Amoremio, non pensano...purtroppo lo è per davvero nella mafggioranza dei casi.
Una donna che si separa dovrebbe imparare a darsi dei tempi...perchè a mio avviso uscire con uno è solo un modo per mascherare uin dolore e null'altro.
Nella fascia di età 20-35 ho visto troppe ragazze passare da uno all'altro, senza alcun tempo in mezzo come voler affogare il dispiacere con un nuovo innamoramento (che non è mai tale) o con il sesso che però se fosse ammesso come tale farebbe alquanto schifo alle stesse ragazze e quindi si forzano di dire di amare e così via.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, non pensano...purtroppo lo è per davvero nella mafggioranza dei casi.
> Una donna che si separa dovrebbe imparare a darsi dei tempi...perchè a mio avviso uscire con uno è solo un modo per mascherare uin dolore e null'altro.
> Nella fascia di età 20-35 ho visto troppe ragazze passare da uno all'altro, senza alcun tempo in mezzo come voler affogare il dispiacere con un nuovo innamoramento (che non è mai tale) o con il sesso che però se fosse ammesso come tale farebbe alquanto schifo alle stesse ragazze e quindi si forzano di dire di amare e così via.


 
sai Dan,
se a mag va bene così è tutto ok
ma se lei pensa di vedere in qui baci anche la sostanza di un sentimento, magari embrionale, potrebbe soffrirne ove così non fosse


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, non pensano...purtroppo lo è per davvero nella mafggioranza dei casi.
> Una donna che si separa dovrebbe imparare a darsi dei tempi...perchè a mio avviso uscire con uno è solo un modo per mascherare uin dolore e null'altro.
> Nella fascia di età 20-35 ho visto troppe ragazze passare da uno all'altro, senza alcun tempo in mezzo come voler affogare il dispiacere con un nuovo innamoramento (che non è mai tale) o con* il sesso che però se fosse ammesso come tale farebbe alquanto schifo* *alle stesse ragazze* e quindi si forzano di dire di amare e così via.


 
Sono d'accordo su tutto fuorchè la parte evidenziata....tenendo per buono che per una persona separata da poco sarebbe più utile darsi del tempo per risistemarsi, la soluzione del sesso fine a se stesso, come divertimento e svago intendo, è sempre migliore che illudersi di cominciare un nuovo rapporto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, non pensano...purtroppo lo è per davvero nella mafggioranza dei casi.
> Una donna che si separa dovrebbe imparare a darsi dei tempi...perchè a mio avviso uscire con uno è solo un modo per mascherare uin dolore e null'altro.
> Nella fascia di età 20-35 ho visto troppe ragazze passare da uno all'altro, senza alcun tempo in mezzo come voler affogare il dispiacere con un nuovo innamoramento (che non è mai tale) *o con il sesso che però se fosse ammesso come tale farebbe alquanto schifo alle stesse ragazze* e quindi si forzano di dire di amare e così via.


 Il sesso ammesso come tale fa schifo alle ragazze?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Io devo essere un uomo... vado  dare una controllatina:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io devo essere un uomo... vado dare una controllatina:carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  idem.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Non so a che tipo di ragazze si riferisca Daniele... però che il sesso faccia loro schifo, mi sembra un'ipotesi bizzarra :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Dan, il sesso come tale spiace a chi, ragazzo o ragazza, uomo o donna, lo vive come parte di una relazione più profonda
la questione sta nella testa e nel cuore di ciascuno (prima che altrove): e se le aspettative non sono sincrone, qualcuno finisce per soffrire


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sesso ammesso come tale fa schifo alle ragazze?


Da chi si lascia e soffre perde un amore, il sesso non sostituisce nulla e non è nulla rispetto al lutto che porta dentro, non serve a nulla. Fanno sesso creando legami, un rapporto per soddisfare la mancanza del precendente.
Solo chi tradisce si butta sul sesso, le persone che non hanno tradito ed hanno deciso di chiudere una storia ci soffrono a prescindere.
Le persone con sentimenti veri soffrono, chi non ne ha si accontenta dell'oggetto per non soffrire.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sesso ammesso come tale fa schifo alle ragazze?


leggi bene e pensaci che non ho scritto quello che hai pensato tu. Considera il contesto e con un poco di empatia capirai che il sesso in certi frangenti non funge proprio.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Dan, il sesso come tale spiace a chi, ragazzo o ragazza, uomo o donna, lo vive come parte di una relazione più profonda
> la questione sta nella testa e nel cuore di ciascuno (prima che altrove): e se le aspettative non sono sincrone, qualcuno finisce per soffrire


E' quello che dicevo io, nelle persone più capaci nel vedere le sfumature della vita! Noto di mio che chi non è capace di capire non può comprendere le infinte sfumature e come tali vanno avanti per assiomi stupidi del genere: il sesso è bello e quindi è bello sempre.
Sono le persone che mi hanno dato degli ottimi consigli sul come non stare male, peccato che sesso o non sesso il mio male perdura in me e quindi mi ha fatto capire certe cose di più.


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo io, nelle persone più capaci nel vedere le sfumature della vita! Noto di mio che chi non è capace di capire non può comprendere le infinte sfumature e come tali vanno avanti per assiomi stupidi del genere: il sesso è bello e quindi è bello sempre.



Bravo Daniele, questa me la segno. la penso come te.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo io, nelle persone più capaci nel vedere le sfumature della vita! Noto di mio che chi non è capace di capire non può comprendere le infinte sfumature e come tali vanno avanti per assiomi stupidi del genere: il sesso è bello e quindi è bello sempre.
> Sono le persone che mi hanno dato degli ottimi consigli sul come non stare male, peccato che sesso o non sesso il mio male perdura in me e quindi mi ha fatto capire certe cose di più.


Ma di grazia, non capirai tu le sfumature della vita avviluppato come sei nelle tue visioni assolutiste di come dovrebbe essere il mondo, la gente, le relazioni, i sentimenti, il sesso e bla, bla, bla...
Per me il sesso e' sempre bello perche' scelgo consapevolmente con chi farlo anche se il lui non e' l'amore della mia vita... tu puoi caricare il sesso di tutti i significati e sentimenti che credi e farlo se e solo se ci sono quei significati, e' una tua scelta e va benissimo... sforzati solo di comprendere scelte diverse dalle tue e se non ti viene di comprenderle, prova a rispettarle


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice, nessun piacere fisico può guarire un anima, semplicemente se tu stai così come stai la tua anima è bella salda come un tempo e per tua fortuna non hai subito nulla di realmente brutto.
Il sesso fine a se stesso è come una buona mangiata...non risolve nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma di grazia, non capirai tu le sfumature della vita avviluppato come sei nelle tue visioni assolutiste di come dovrebbe essere il mondo, la gente, le relazioni, i sentimenti, il sesso e bla, bla, bla...
> Per me il sesso e' sempre bello perche' scelgo consapevolmente con chi farlo anche se il lui non e' l'amore della mia vita... tu puoi caricare il sesso di tutti i significati e sentimenti che credi e farlo se e solo se ci sono quei significati, e' una tua scelta e va benissimo... sforzati solo di comprendere scelte diverse dalle tue e se non ti viene di comprenderle, prova a rispettarle


 
Quoto e applaudisco!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Da chi si lascia e soffre perde un amore, *il sesso non sostituisce nulla* e non è nulla rispetto al lutto che porta dentro, non serve a nulla. Fanno sesso creando legami, un rapporto per soddisfare la mancanza del precendente.
> Solo chi tradisce si butta sul sesso, le persone che non hanno tradito ed hanno deciso di chiudere una storia ci soffrono a prescindere.
> Le persone con sentimenti veri soffrono, chi non ne ha si accontenta dell'oggetto per non soffrire.


Infatti non deve sostituire nulla. A prescindere che tu lo viva in una fase come quella da te descritta o in qualunque altra situazione della vita. Il sesso fine a se stesso è sesso fine a se stesso. Punto. Se poi lo si carica di significati che non ha, sperando di ricavarne ritorni emotivi che non può dare, si sbaglia.
Poi dire che solo chi tradisce si butta sul sesso davvero non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> leggi bene e pensaci che non ho scritto quello che hai pensato tu. Considera il contesto e con un poco di empatia capirai che il sesso in certi frangenti non funge proprio.


Il sesso funge eccome, se lo vivi per quello che è. Se una persona che viene lasciata spera di ritrovare l'amore attraverso il sesso, fa un grande errore. Tu demonizzi il sesso perchè attraverso esso sei stato ferito. Ma è come demonizzare il sole perchè ti sei preso una bella scottatura.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lettrice, nessun piacere fisico può guarire un anima, semplicemente se tu stai così come stai la tua anima è bella salda come un tempo e per tua fortuna non *hai subito nulla di realmente brutto.*
> Il sesso fine a se stesso è come una buona mangiata...non risolve nulla.


Ti manderei dove sai, ma passo oltre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto e applaudisco!


 Usi un italiano da taglia 38...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sesso funge eccome, se lo vivi per quello che è. *Se una persona che viene lasciata spera di ritrovare l'amore attraverso il sesso, fa un grande errore*. Tu demonizzi il sesso perchè attraverso esso sei stato ferito. Ma è come demonizzare il sole perchè ti sei preso una bella scottatura.


 A me pare fosse quello che aveva scritto Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare fosse quello che aveva scritto Daniele.


E' quello che avevo scritto io ed è stato come al solito rivolto in maniera differente. 
Persa per esperienza di persone, non credo in chi lasciandosi dice di voler fare sesso solo per passarsela, l'ultima che conosco se l'è spassata per 4 anni così scoprendo che non era per nulla vero e che era per altro che lo faceva, assurdo no?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare fosse quello che aveva scritto Daniele.


 No. E' un sottoinsieme di quello che aveva scritto Daniele. Io dico che il sesso non è nè giusto nè sbagliato in nessuna circostanza. Dipende dal significato che gli si da. Lui dice ben altro. Ti pare proprio male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che avevo scritto io ed è stato come al solito rivolto in maniera differente.
> Persa per esperienza di persone, non credo in chi lasciandosi dice di voler fare sesso solo per passarsela, l'ultima che conosco se l'è spassata per 4 anni così scoprendo che non era per nulla vero e che era per altro che lo faceva, assurdo no?


 Ci può anche essere chi lo fa standoci benissimo, però.
Ma anche chi lo fa per altri ...scopi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *E' quello che avevo scritto io ed è stato come al solito rivolto in maniera differente*.
> Persa per esperienza di persone, non credo in chi lasciandosi dice di voler fare sesso solo per passarsela, l'ultima che conosco se l'è spassata per 4 anni così scoprendo che non era per nulla vero e che era per altro che lo faceva, assurdo no?


Quella della vittima è la maschera che indossi con più agio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. E' un sottoinsieme di quello che aveva scritto Daniele. Io dico che il sesso non è nè giusto nè sbagliato in nessuna circostanza. Dipende dal significato che gli si da. Lui dice ben altro. Ti pare proprio male.


 A me non pareva, in quel post, assoluto, ma relativo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Usi un italiano da taglia 38...


mi duole ammetterlo ma l'ho pensato anch'io unendo questo a qualche zeta di troppo.
nel caso, ben venga anche lei fino a che non esagera


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me non pareva, in quel post, assoluto, ma relativo.


 Cioè?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella della vittima è la maschera che indossi con più agio.


 Che bello che invece sei tornato a indossare u cappeddu... :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bello che invece sei tornato a indossare u cappeddu... :up:


 Aspettavo da tempo l'occasione di srotolare il mio primo avatar... quasi quattro anni di forum, ed oggi si ricomincia :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cioè?


 Che alcuni (forse più frequentemente alcune) usano il sesso per "sbronzarsi"  o per superare un rapporto senza ammetterlo, ma attribuendo a semplice sesso significati che non ha o, addirittura, aspettando evoluzioni impossibili.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Giugno 2010)

carissima.
si capisce bene quel miscuglio di emozioni che provi tu.
non si capisce per niente quello che prova lui.
direi che conta, visto che non capisco per es perchè dovrebbe far passare tutto in silenzio...
detto ciò, se tu pensi di aver bisogno innanzitutto di tempo, prenditi tempo!! Se è l'amore della vita potrà ben aspettare qualche mese, no? 
Parlare con serenità, dire quel che hai detto a noi, può essere un'ottima idea. 
goditi la casa e la vita... non è poco... 
e sorridi! :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Che alcuni (forse più frequentemente alcune) usano il sesso per "sbronzarsi*" o per superare un rapporto senza ammetterlo, ma attribuendo a semplice sesso significati che non ha o, addirittura, aspettando evoluzioni impossibili.


 Si, anche. Lì infatti dai un significato di un certo tipo al sesso... lo vivi come un anestetico, e può anche diventare una dipendenza. Quando è così, è come attaccarsi alla bottiglia o al cibo. Ma non è mai sbagliato il sesso in sè... o se per questo, neanche la bottiglia o il cibo. E' sbagliato il significato che gli si da.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Moldimodi, dopo una concente delusione non si dovrebbe sperare di poter bere dalla bottiglia senza esagerare o mangiare fino a stare male e la stessa cosa vale per il sesso. Chi viveva il sesso liberamente prima della fine della coppia dopo può fare benissimo tutto, ma il rischi di anestetizzarsi di sesso per anni è fortissima ed il dopo diventa orribile. Se tiu dico questo è perchè ho visto purtroppo più ragazze diventare sesso dipendenti ed anche se sembra non dannoso alla lunga lo è per la psiche.
La dipendenza maggiore è quella psicologica purtroppo, cosa che conosco molto bene visto che io dopo la delusione mi sono attaccato alla bottiglia...con ottimi effetti anestetici.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Moldimodi, dopo una concente delusione non si dovrebbe sperare di poter bere dalla bottiglia senza esagerare o mangiare fino a stare male e la stessa cosa vale per il sesso. Chi viveva il sesso liberamente prima della fine della coppia dopo può fare benissimo tutto, ma il rischi di anestetizzarsi di sesso per anni è fortissima ed il dopo diventa orribile. Se tiu dico questo è perchè ho visto purtroppo più ragazze diventare sesso dipendenti ed anche se sembra non dannoso alla lunga lo è per la psiche.


Daniele, se a te piace il sesso, o bere, o mangiare, l'astenertene solo perchè sei in una determinata situazione di sofferenza, non ti salverà. Un forzato distacco da una cosa che piace, solo perchè ne hai paura, accrescerà solamente il potere che quella cosa ha su di te. Potrai astenertene, non per questo ne sarai più libero. Anzi.
L'unica cosa su cui ci si dovrebbe sempre soffermare nella nostra vita sono i significati che diamo: alle persone, alle situazioni, alle cose che usiamo... a tutto. Il resto conta pochissimo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Chi ha avuto problemi di cibo in passato quando subisce una delusione è meglio che si controlli in quell'ambito, come questo io so che in futuro dovrò controllarmi sull'alcool e così chi ha piacere massimo dal sesso in se.
Non dico di farne a meno, ma di pensare un poco a cose più semplici che implicano solo se stessi in certi momenti, perchè dopo c'è il rischio o di prendere fischi per fiaschi o anche peggio, di illudere un'altra persona...cosa che posso dirti non è carina da subire.
Su noi stessi possiamo fare tutto quello che vogliamo, anche drogarci, è lecito eccome, ma meglio in momenti di crisi non mettere in mezzo nessun'altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi duole ammetterlo ma l'ho pensato anch'io unendo questo a qualche zeta di troppo.
> nel caso, ben venga anche lei fino a che non esagera


*Presente*


_io_ applaud(isc)o
_tu_ applaud(isc)i
_egli_ applaud(isc)e
_noi_ applaudiamo
_voi_ applaudite
_essi_ applaud(isc)ono
:mexican::mexican::mexican: siete proprio a corto di argomenti


----------



## Consapevole (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su noi stessi possiamo fare tutto quello che vogliamo, anche drogarci, è lecito eccome, ma meglio in momenti di crisi non mettere in mezzo nessun'altro.



:up: quotum et quotorum


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Presente*
> 
> 
> _io_ applaud(isc)o
> ...


 io senz'altro. hai ragione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ragazzi cari, sono tornata!
> Avevo detto che vi avrei scritto dal divano della mia nuova casa, nella mia nuova vita da single. Sono sul letto della mia nuova casa e la mia vita da single è... beh, è un casino...
> E' anche per questo che sono tornata,mi mancano consigli,appoggi,critiche,sputi insulti e tante rassicurazioni!!!
> Cercherò di fare un sunto un pò breve, per quanto possa riuscirci:
> ...


Ah ecco ... c'era un incentivino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Daniele, se a te piace il sesso, o bere, o mangiare, l'astenertene solo perchè sei in una determinata situazione di sofferenza, non ti salverà. Un forzato distacco da una cosa che piace, solo perchè ne hai paura, accrescerà solamente il potere che quella cosa ha su di te. Potrai astenertene, non per questo ne sarai più libero. Anzi.
> *L'unica cosa su cui ci si dovrebbe sempre soffermare nella nostra vita sono i significati che diamo: alle persone, alle situazioni, alle cose che usiamo... a tutto*. Il resto conta pochissimo.


 
Quoto. Anche il significato che diamo al tradimento, nostro o altrui


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ragazzi cari, sono tornata!
> Avevo detto che vi avrei scritto dal divano della mia nuova casa, nella mia nuova vita da single. Sono sul letto della mia nuova casa e la mia vita da single è... beh, è un casino...
> E' anche per questo che sono tornata,mi mancano consigli,appoggi,critiche,sputi insulti e tante rassicurazioni!!!
> Cercherò di fare un sunto un pò breve, per quanto possa riuscirci:
> ...


 Questa è a mio parere uan idiozia grande come una casa:
1. siete single, non avete nulla da nascondere o da esporre, potete frequentarvi alla luce dle sole come due persone normali che iniziano normalmente a frequentarsi... suppongono l'abbian fatto anche Topolino e Topolina davanti a Paperino, Pippo e Pluto....e non è che stavan lì tutti a farsi gli affari loro.... questo vivere la frequentazione con finta e inopportuna clandestinità da una parte ci mette quel pepe che non ha senso essendo entrambi single ed  entrambi inizialmente coinvolti e che rischia di starare il peso della bilancia (ti piace lui o il fatto che sia l'uomo con cui ti nascondi? ti piace la concretezza o l'avventura da celare?)
2. il bello della consapevolezza dei propri sbagli sta proprio nel non farli: cerchi un uomo che viva alla luce del sole? ecco, sii una donan che vive sotto ai raggi!!! Mica devi far sesso estremo sul bancone del bar nelal pauysa caffè davanti agli altri colleghi eh? che male c'è se qualcuno sente odore di bruciaticcio? 
3. perchè non si dovrebbe dedurre che vi frequentate? perchè lo vuoi tener nascosto a tutti i costi (guarda che, tenerlo nascosto non vuol dire esporlo...vuol dire lasciare al caso...vivere nelal quotidianità, normalità, nel non studiare atteggiamenti!)?


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti manderei dove sai, ma passo oltre.


 Credo che Lettrice intendesse dire che sentimentalmente non hai subito nulla di così tremendamente brutto.... in effetti credo che tutti noi pensiamo che ciò di cui tu ti lamenti rispetto alla tua ex non è nè più nè meno in media di ciò che tutti noi abbiam patito o fatto patire ai nostri o dai nostri ex.... il tuo sottolineare sempre che detieni il massimo della crudeltà sentimentale che si astato perpetrato ad essere umano non ti fa star sereno.... la tua ex non era tanto più o meno stronza di tanti nostri ex o di tanti di noi stessi, magari me compresa (se guardiamo dal punto di vista del mio ex).... non credo che Lettrice si riferisse ad altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Veramente io ho subito di peggio.
E non sono l'unica.
Però non mi metto a far gare per il premio del più tradito del mondo...


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io ho subito di peggio.
> E non sono l'unica.
> Però non mi metto a far gare per il premio del più tradito del mondo...


Infatti facevo una media in cui lui non rappresentava l'eccezione...e certamente manco io...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Non volevo fare una competizione a chi ha sofferto di piu', preso piu' corna ... mi danno fastidio i discorsi "tu pensi cosi' perche' non hai subito traumi, sofferto eccetera, se avessi sofferto come ho sofferto io allora la penseresti come me"

Per me son cazzate, l'avrei mandato ma tanto Daniele e' fatto cosi'.


----------



## Magenta (14 Giugno 2010)

*State correndo ragazzi*

State correndo un pò troppo sapete?
Daniele è partito per la tangente con sta storia del sesso tanto per dimenticare e in tanti li sono andati dietro.
Allora, spieghiamoci: L'ultima volta che ho fatto sesso sul calendario c'era ancora scritto 2009. E non ho fretta di rifarlo di nuovo. Con nessuno, al momento. Non ho intenzione di fare sesso con questo ragazzo, non ancora. Ci siamo baciati e basta,non c'è stato altro che quello e lui mi ha invitato fuori, un sacco di volte, in un sacco di posti diversi, sono io che nicchio sempre. E nicchio perchè non sono ancora in grado di sopportare il peso che comporterebbe una relazione. Lui sa tutto, tutto di me, tutto di quello che ho passato e ancora sto passando, e semplicemente mi sta accanto. Chiacchieriamo e ridiamo e ci raccontiamo un sacco di cose e si, l'ho baciato anche oggi. E mi piace un sacco baciarlo. Ma al di là di quello non correte troppo. Questa sorta di storia la teniamo nascosta in due per motivi ben precisi e non perchè ci piaccia così (anche se non nego che è anche divertente) ma perchè per il momento non è il caso che si sappia.
Qualcuno di voi sa cosa vuol dire lavorare in un centro commerciale, in vetrina 24 ore al giorno? E' un covo di comari incredibile, stanno tutti lì a guardare fuori dai negozi per vedere chi si mette con chi, chi si lascia, chi litiga e chi si guarda in un certo modo... e lo fanno per sparlacchiare in giro,per spettegolare... 
Comunque sia vi tengo aggiornati e se dovessi essere stata poco chiara (come sono sempre del resto,sono nata confusa) vi spiegherò di nuovo.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> State correndo un pò troppo sapete?
> Daniele è partito per la tangente con sta storia del sesso tanto per dimenticare e in tanti li sono andati dietro.
> Allora, spieghiamoci: L'ultima volta che ho fatto sesso sul calendario c'era ancora scritto 2009. E non ho fretta di rifarlo di nuovo. Con nessuno, al momento. Non ho intenzione di fare sesso con questo ragazzo, non ancora. Ci siamo baciati e basta,non c'è stato altro che quello e lui mi ha invitato fuori, un sacco di volte, in un sacco di posti diversi, sono io che nicchio sempre. E nicchio perchè non sono ancora in grado di sopportare il peso che comporterebbe una relazione. Lui sa tutto, tutto di me, tutto di quello che ho passato e ancora sto passando, e semplicemente mi sta accanto. Chiacchieriamo e ridiamo e ci raccontiamo un sacco di cose e si, l'ho baciato anche oggi. E mi piace un sacco baciarlo. Ma al di là di quello non correte troppo. Questa sorta di storia la teniamo nascosta in due per motivi ben precisi e non perchè ci piaccia così (anche se non nego che è anche divertente) ma perchè per il momento non è il caso che si sappia.
> Qualcuno di voi sa cosa vuol dire lavorare in un centro commerciale, in vetrina 24 ore al giorno? E' un covo di comari incredibile, stanno tutti lì a guardare fuori dai negozi per vedere chi si mette con chi, chi si lascia, chi litiga e chi si guarda in un certo modo... e lo fanno per sparlacchiare in giro,per spettegolare...
> Comunque sia vi tengo aggiornati e se dovessi essere stata poco chiara (come sono sempre del resto,sono nata confusa) vi spiegherò di nuovo.


 carissima, ribadisco ciò che ho detto: bene! ben venga se stai bene, ben vengano i baci, ben vengano le risate e le confidenze, ben venga anche il tuo bisogno di tempo!! La chiarezza, parlare parlare parlare, è la chiave di un rapporto duraturo. D'amore, d'amicizia, di conoscenza, familiare.... 
Sarà l'uomo della tua vita? 
Aspetterà!
Non sarà l'uomo della tua vita? 
Si stancherà, ma intanto sarai stata bene e avrai riso e parlato e baciato. 
L'importante è essere chiari e non forzarsi rispetto a quello che si vuole (che TU vuoi). :up:


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io ho subito di peggio.
> E non sono l'unica.
> Però non mi metto a far gare per il premio del più tradito del mondo...


Tradito dalla mia famiglia, tradito da tutte le mie donne...che dire....direi che io detengo un record assurdo no?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito dalla mia famiglia, tradito da tutte le mie donne...che dire....direi che io detengo un record assurdo no?


Onestamente, credo prorpio di no. 
Tua madre è lì e ti vuol bene.
Hai amici.
Hai una donna che ti ama.
E un tetto sulla testa e la possibilità di lavorare, anche se dai tutto ciò per scontato.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito dalla mia famiglia, tradito da tutte le mie donne...che dire....direi che io detengo un record assurdo no?



Non hai subito sevizie ad un gay pride però! :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai subito sevizie ad un gay pride però! :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai subito sevizie ad un gay pride però! :mexican:


Non ad un gay pride, ma diciamo che ho subito il tuo stesso trattamento...e sinceramente da allora sono gayfobico (ovviamente tranne per te carissimo :up


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ad un gay pride, ma diciamo che ho subito il tuo stesso trattamento...e sinceramente da allora sono gayfobico (ovviamente tranne per te carissimo :up



Aiutami a guarire da questa mia malattia
affetto da una strana forma di omofobiiiiiaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

No, dico ... perche' mo dovete rovinare il 3d a Magenta, perche'?! :incazzato:


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, dico ... perche' mo dovete rovinare il 3d a Magenta, perche'?! :incazzato:



Perchè c'è "moria di utenti" (citazione).

Va bene ho capito, ce ne andiamo altrove a ciacolare come le comari.


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè c'è "moria di utenti" (citazione).
> 
> Va bene ho capito, ce ne andiamo altrove a ciacolare *come le comari.*


Prego? ... con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid concorderà con me e ne sono certo. Magenta, dopo i bavci un uomo esige qualcosa d'altro...se non è solo un esercizio di stile. Ed un uomo non aspetta...o meglio aspetta come ha fatto uno che conosco che nel frattempo ci provava con una ed era stupendamente romantico e si trombava il mondo.
No, non è nella mentalità maschile quella di rimanere in questa vicenda solamente, lo dico io che forse sono stato uno degli uomini più romantici che posso aver conosciuto (errore, fatale errore), ma se ti va di trombare allora continua pure, ma sappi che succederà...e se non succederàil tizio eviterà.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid concorderà con me e ne sono certo. Magenta, dopo i bavci un uomo esige qualcosa d'altro...se non è solo un esercizio di stile. Ed un uomo non aspetta...o meglio aspetta come ha fatto uno che conosco che nel frattempo ci provava con una ed era stupendamente romantico e si trombava il mondo.
> No, non è nella mentalità maschile quella di rimanere in questa vicenda solamente, lo dico io che forse sono stato uno degli uomini più romantici che posso aver conosciuto (errore, fatale errore), ma se ti va di trombare allora continua pure, ma sappi che succederà...e se non succederàil tizio eviterà.


Essere romantico... l'errore più grande che ho fatto da uomo. E' come mettere una firma sul contratto che ha come oggetto "prima o poi lo pigli in quel posto". Anche se molte ora mi salteranno addosso dicendomi che l'uomo romantico è fantastico, in via d'estinzione... ecc., la mia esperienza personale mi dice che alle donne solitamente piace l'uomo bastardello e freddo. Quello romantico piace solo da guardare.

Comunque per il resto, posso solo dire a Magi come ho già fatto di non farsi troppe pare (da che pulpito) e godersi la storiella così come viene.

Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prego? ... con chi ce l'hai?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid concorderà con me e ne sono certo. Magenta, dopo i bavci un uomo esige qualcosa d'altro...se non è solo un esercizio di stile. Ed un uomo non aspetta...o meglio aspetta come ha fatto uno che conosco che nel frattempo ci provava con una ed era stupendamente romantico e si trombava il mondo.
> No, non è nella mentalità maschile quella di rimanere in questa vicenda solamente, lo dico io che forse sono stato uno degli uomini più romantici che posso aver conosciuto (errore, fatale errore), ma se ti va di trombare allora continua pure, ma sappi che succederà...e se non succederàil tizio eviterà.


Magenta è stata chiara: non sta cercando di costruire una storia con questo tipo, quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe interessarle il fatto che lui possa avere delle divagazioni mentre si frequentano con le modalità descritte da lei. 
Daniele, se esistesse una medicina per debellare il sentimentalismo te la prescriverei subito:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Essere romantico... l'errore più grande che ho fatto da uomo. E' come mettere una firma sul contratto che ha come oggetto "prima o poi lo pigli in quel posto". Anche se molte ora mi salteranno addosso dicendomi che l'uomo romantico è fantastico, in via d'estinzione... ecc., la mia esperienza personale mi dice che alle donne solitamente piace l'uomo bastardello e freddo. Quello romantico piace solo da guardare.
> 
> Comunque per il resto, posso solo dire a Magi come ho già fatto di non farsi troppe pare (da che pulpito) e godersi la storiella così come viene.
> 
> Poi si vedrà.


Dose doppia del medicinale a Kid:up:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Bhi? Allora che serve? Solo consumismo sentimentale?? N on lo vedo da Magi.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dose doppia del medicinale a Kid:up:



Non basterebbe... sono inguaribilmente romantico, anche se a forza di prenderle sono migliorato!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhi? Allora che serve? Solo consumismo sentimentale?? N on lo vedo da Magi.



No infatti... però pensa in che situazione stava fino a qualche mese fa...


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non basterebbe... sono inguaribilmente romantico, anche se a forza di prenderle sono migliorato!


Prener-lo Kid, come sai ti devo correggere!
Io sono sempre dell'idea che dopo una batosta è meglio stare tra amici e se qualcuno vuole qualcosa...che si faccia fottere :mrgreen: Io dopo una storia devo digerire il tutto, non ho voglia di far comprendere altre cose alle persone e non voglio dover pensare alle mie azioni se poi diventano altro o vengono interpretate nel modo peggiore, semplicità! Si, io quando sono in crisi vivo in semplicità estrema ed evito complicazioni eccessive ed evitabili e in assurdo sia un bacio sia il sesso sia il dover fare qualcosa sono complicazioni.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Essere romantico... l'errore più grande che ho fatto da uomo. E' come mettere una firma sul contratto che ha come oggetto "prima o poi lo pigli in quel posto". Anche se molte ora mi salteranno addosso dicendomi che l'uomo romantico è fantastico, in via d'estinzione... ecc., la mia esperienza personale mi dice che alle donne solitamente piace l'uomo bastardello e freddo. Quello romantico piace solo da guardare.
> 
> Comunque per il resto, posso solo dire a Magi come ho già fatto di non farsi troppe pare (da che pulpito) e godersi la storiella così come viene.
> 
> Poi si vedrà.


 quindi basta non essere romantici e non si viene traditi?!?!?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi basta non essere romantici e non si viene traditi?!?!?


Si!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prener-lo Kid, come sai ti devo correggere!
> Io sono sempre dell'idea che dopo una batosta è meglio stare tra amici e se qualcuno vuole qualcosa...che si faccia fottere :mrgreen: Io dopo una storia devo digerire il tutto, non ho voglia di far comprendere altre cose alle persone e non voglio dover pensare alle mie azioni se poi diventano altro o vengono interpretate nel modo peggiore, semplicità! Si, io quando sono in crisi vivo in semplicità estrema ed evito complicazioni eccessive ed evitabili e in assurdo sia un bacio sia il sesso sia il dover fare qualcosa sono complicazioni.



Ognuno è diverso... io l'unico periodo della mia vita dove ho fatto il puttaniere, è stato quando la mia ex mi ha mollato.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si!



Ehm... no dai, magari bastasse così poco.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhi? Allora che serve? Solo consumismo sentimentale?? N on lo vedo da Magi.


 mah, non consumismo sentimentale, ma conoscersi.
Ci si conosce, si condivide qualcosa (parole, baci, uscite...) e poi... si decide se si vuole stare insieme o no.
Nel frattempo lui si porterà a letto altre donne? Può darsi! Spero che, in questo caso, Magenta lo sappia e sia libera di scegliere anche in considerazione che quest'uomo non è in grado di tenerselo nelle mutande. Oppure no, resisterà alla folle ossessione del sesso per, non so, alcuni mesi? Incredibile!!! Forse è un uomo meno 'bestia malata di sesso'? Forse!!! WOW!!! Bè, anche in quel caso MAgenta potrebbe intanto aver capito che non è l'uomo adatto a lei. Capita. Oppure che vuol stare con lui. 
Di certo non si metterà con lui solo perchè così non si sollazza altrove!!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si!


 ah!! 
Ops, ma se il mio ex non era affatto romantico, mai stato, allora io non posso aver tradito?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, non consumismo sentimentale, ma conoscersi.
> Ci si conosce, si condivide qualcosa (parole, baci, uscite...)


Lo inzio a pensare, le donne mi fanno alquanto schifo nella media.
Oddio dopo questo mi faccio na birra perchè  sono disgustato al pensiero.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah!!
> Ops, ma se il mio ex non era affatto romantico, mai stato, allora io non posso aver tradito?


Bhe ti dirò, nessun uomo romantico si è salvato dalle belle corna, mentre i gran bastardi ne hanno sempre usufruito.
Poi sinceramente...che ne sai di non essere anche tu cornuta, è una opzione possibile no?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo inzio a pensare, le donne mi fanno alquanto schifo nella media.
> Oddio dopo questo mi faccio na birra perchè sono disgustato al pensiero.


 da cosa saresti disgustato, scusa, dal conoscersi? 
E se nel conoscersi ci sono dei baci è terribilmente sconcio?!?!!?!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah!!
> Ops, ma se il mio ex non era affatto romantico, mai stato, allora io non posso aver tradito?


continuando così ti renderai conto di essere pure vergine :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo inzio a pensare, le donne mi fanno alquanto schifo nella media.
> Oddio dopo questo mi faccio na birra perchè sono disgustato al pensiero.


 
Anche le donne come me che bevono Tennent's?  :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe ti dirò, nessun uomo romantico si è salvato dalle belle corna, mentre i gran bastardi ne hanno sempre usufruito.
> Poi sinceramente...che ne sai di non essere anche tu cornuta, è una opzione possibile no?


certo! 
Diciamo che se così era, non mi interessa comunque più saperlo. 
Diciamo anche che ci sono molte ragioni per tradire e che solo una è la troppa sicurezza di un rapporto e magari la stucchevolezza di chi è troppo romantico? 
Credi che la moglie di kid l'abbia tradito perchè era romantico? :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> certo!
> Diciamo che se così era, non mi interessa comunque più saperlo.
> Diciamo anche che ci sono molte ragioni per tradire e che solo una è la troppa sicurezza di un rapporto e magari la stucchevolezza di chi è troppo romantico?
> Credi che la moglie di kid l'abbia tradito perchè era romantico? :carneval:


Molti motivi per tradire di certo...nessuno valido è una sicurezza. Tradire non è avere problemi nel rapporto, è avere problemi con se stessi e se non lo si capisce si è daccapo. L'equazione tyradimento= rapporto in crisi funziona nella maggior parte dei casi ma non sempre e comunque si tradisce per mancanze proprie, mai per quelle dell'altro.
Quindi perchè ***** i traditori danno la colpa all'altro? Basterebbe dire "si sono un pirla bestiale ed è tutta colpa mia dell'avere i bassi istinti non sotto controllo"!!!
Comunque conoscersi è un conto, ma io non bacio tanto per conoscere, forse per questo io ho molte amiche, perchè non conosco usando la lingua :carneval:.
Chiara la mia birra preferita è la aventinus che a Ferrara c'è solo in alcune birrerie di mia conoscenza, la tennent's mmi gusta assai...ma prova la bush e poi dimmi come ne esci fuori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molti motivi per tradire di certo...nessuno valido è una sicurezza. Tradire non è avere problemi nel rapporto, è avere problemi con se stessi e se non lo si capisce si è daccapo. L'equazione tyradimento= rapporto in crisi funziona nella maggior parte dei casi ma non sempre e comunque si tradisce per mancanze proprie, mai per quelle dell'altro.
> Quindi perchè ***** i traditori danno la colpa all'altro? Basterebbe dire "si sono un pirla bestiale ed è tutta colpa mia dell'avere i bassi istinti non sotto controllo"!!!
> Comunque conoscersi è un conto, ma io non bacio tanto per conoscere, forse per questo io ho molte amiche, perchè non conosco usando la lingua :carneval:.
> Chiara la mia birra preferita è la aventinus che a Ferrara c'è solo in alcune birrerie di mia conoscenza, la tennent's mmi gusta assai...ma prova la bush e poi dimmi come ne esci fuori


Sono d'accordo: infatti io faccio parte di quei traditori che danno la colpa solo a sè stessi.

Mi sa che ne esco devastata....ieri sera dopo due Tennent's ero ko.
Che mi dici della Devil's Kiss?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che mi dici della Devil's Kiss?


Bevuta, ma non è nei miei pieni gusti!!! Ogni tanto poi mi do alla Du Bucaneer Golden ale...3 bottiglie perchè 2 sono poche (ma dico io fare bottiglie da 0.25!!!!)


----------



## Magenta (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, dico ... perche' mo dovete rovinare il 3d a Magenta, perche'?! :incazzato:


Grazie Marì...mi sembrava brutto doverlo dire io...



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magenta è stata chiara: non sta cercando di costruire una storia con questo tipo, quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe interessarle il fatto che lui possa avere delle divagazioni mentre si frequentano con le modalità descritte da lei.
> Daniele, se esistesse una medicina per debellare il sentimentalismo te la prescriverei subito:mexican:


Super quoto Chiara! grazie! A me sembra di essere stata molto più che chiara, anche con lui!



Daniele ha detto:


> Prener-lo Kid, come sai ti devo correggere!
> Io sono sempre dell'idea che dopo una batosta è meglio stare tra amici e se qualcuno vuole qualcosa...che si faccia fottere :mrgreen: Io dopo una storia devo digerire il tutto, non ho voglia di far comprendere altre cose alle persone e non voglio dover pensare alle mie azioni se poi diventano altro o vengono interpretate nel modo peggiore, semplicità! Si, io quando sono in crisi vivo in semplicità estrema ed evito complicazioni eccessive ed evitabili e in assurdo sia un bacio sia il sesso sia il dover fare qualcosa sono complicazioni.


Però quoto anche te perchè anche un "solo" bacio è una complicazione in un'amicizia... ma ripeto, lui sa tutto, di me, del mio ex, di come ne sono uscita e del fatto che il mio cuore è ancora occupato e spezzato... Quindi non si aspetta niente, mi dà tanto appoggio e amicizia per ora,e basta!



Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, non consumismo sentimentale, ma conoscersi.
> Ci si conosce, si condivide qualcosa (parole, baci, uscite...) e poi... si decide se si vuole stare insieme o no.
> Nel frattempo lui si porterà a letto altre donne? Può darsi! Spero che, in questo caso, Magenta lo sappia e sia libera di scegliere anche in considerazione che quest'uomo non è in grado di tenerselo nelle mutande. Oppure no, resisterà alla folle ossessione del sesso per, non so, alcuni mesi? Incredibile!!! Forse è un uomo meno 'bestia malata di sesso'? Forse!!! WOW!!! Bè, anche in quel caso MAgenta potrebbe intanto aver capito che non è l'uomo adatto a lei. Capita. Oppure che vuol stare con lui.
> Di certo non si metterà con lui solo perchè così non si sollazza altrove!!!


Ecco Grande grazie! Ad essere sinceri al momento non mi importa poi molto se si porta a letto qualcun'altra. Anzi guardate, gliel'ho pure detto un paio di volte, perchè una sera in uno slancio di confidenza gli ho detto "se pensi che te la darò caro mio puoi aspettare l'età pensionabile" ... quindi lo sa, sa anche questo, io non ho fretta, non ho voglia, non ho...nulla per ora. 
Se lui conoscerà qualcuna e deciderà che vale la pena finirci a letto non per questo lo giudicherò, del resto ci ripetiamo sempre che siamo amici, che l'affetto che provo per lui è dato dall'amicizia, e due baci in più non cambieranno questa cosa...

Chiara Cara, te che mi sembri tanto più sgamata di una talpa come me, e che per questo ti apprezzo molto,che mi dici? Seriamente e fuori dai denti, che ne pensi di questa situazione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Grazie Marì...mi sembrava brutto doverlo dire io...
> 
> Super quoto Chiara! grazie! A me sembra di essere stata molto più che chiara, anche con lui!
> 
> ...


Cara Magenta,
certo che sei una talpa, ma solo in senso metaforico: stai riemergendo alla luce del sole alla fine di una lunga e buia galleria! 
Stai passando un momento di transizione nel quale accanto all'amarezza del recente passato c'è una nuova situazione dolcissima che vivi con quest'amico. Con lui ti sei aperta ed è evidente che la tua sincerità non ha dato adito a fraintandimenti di sorta, quindi mi piace pensare che ogni effusione che potrete scambiarvi non comprometterà il clima di complicità che si è instaurato tra voi. Io credo che agirei esattamente come stai facendo tu, concedendomi il lusso di sentirmi pensata e desiderata da un uomo senza per questo doverci andare a letto. Dal momento che hai chiarito il tuo stato d'animo e le tue intenzioni a priori lui non si sentirà preso in giro, anzi...sarà libero di guardarsi intorno o di guardare solo te! 
Cosa c'è di meglio di questo per recuperare l'autostima?

Però ti confesso una cosa: non so se io saprei resistere come te...
per cui ti faccio i miei complimenti!!!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però ti confesso una cosa: non so se io saprei resistere come te...
> per cui ti faccio i miei complimenti!!!!


Su questo non ci sono dubbi!!! Useresti il tuo lato b per irretirlo??? 
Oh, se è un bel vedere ben per te!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo non ci sono dubbi!!! Useresti il tuo lato b per irretirlo???
> Oh, se è un bel vedere ben per te!


  .....eh, anch'io ho le mie debolezze!


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .....eh, anch'io ho le mie debolezze!


A volte sembri un bimbo in un negozio di dolciumi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A volte sembri un bimbo in un negozio di dolciumi... :mrgreen:


Eh già...o una libertina in birreria....ieri mi hai fatto venire voglia della Bush


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh già...o una libertina in birreria....ieri mi hai fatto venire voglia della Bush



Dio mio, una donna intenditrice di birre è nella top five dei miei sogni erotici! :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dio mio, una donna intenditrice di birre è nella top five dei miei sogni erotici! :mexican:


 
a tua moglie piacciono i sommelier? :carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a tua moglie piacciono i sommelier? :carneval:


Devo dire che mia moglie non se ne intende... ma beve comunque! :carneval:


----------



## Magenta (20 Giugno 2010)

*oh-oh*

Mi ha detto di essersi reso conto che è innamorato di me.

Non è giusto però.
Questo complica tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi ha detto di essersi reso conto che è innamorato di me.
> 
> Non è giusto però.
> Questo complica tutto.


 Credendoci... :singleeye:


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi ha detto di essersi reso conto che è innamorato di me.
> 
> Non è giusto però.
> Questo complica tutto.


Cosa complica? pensa a te.... poi - tra un bel pò di tempo - vedi se ciò che prova lui può avvicinarsi a ciò che provi tu....cosa complica cosa? mica a parola innamoramento segue la consegna dell'anello, delle chiavi di casa e la firma su di unpezzo di carta davanti a testimoni eh...
Segui le tue sensazioni...goditi ciò che ti fa stare bene...valuta se c'è qualcosa che non sopporti o che ti sembra di ostacolo... e poi mettiti davanti allo specchio e parlati francamente...
Non ho capito cosa c'è di complicato.... hai tutto il tempo che ti occorre per capire se siete sulal stessa lunghezza d'onda...tempo che spero ti prenderai senza farti castelli in aria, senza sperarci troppo, senza creder troppo in chi conosci appena e senza alzar le gonne....... goditela, studiala, sentila, vivila 'sta sensazione di "tresca" come la chiamano ora i quindicenni e poi hai una età tale da accorgerti da sola se la persona potrebbe esser quelal giusta...se non lo è non credo tu nel frattempo l'abbia già riempito di chiacchiere e promesse da costringerlo a buttarsi sotto un treno per la disperazione, nè lo stai allontanando da altre situazioni che ha in piedi irretendolo...e tu sei libera....
Non complicarti ciò che AL MOMENTO complicato non è...hai solo paura di sbagliarti ancora.... pensa che non sei costretta a sbagliarti...ditti che dato come stanno le cose pèuoi sempre tornare indietro dicendo che non è ciò che sembrava.... stai serena... tranquilla e serena...


----------



## Daniele (21 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi ha detto di essersi reso conto che è innamorato di me.
> 
> Non è giusto però.
> Questo complica tutto.


Magenta, non si gioca  mai su queste cose, era ovvio che potesse succedere qui ed ora e non là e domani.

Se fossi in te mi staccherei del tutto da lui, solo perchè se continuasse così sarebbe una sofferenza per lui.
pensa a te ma non mettere in mezzo lui ai tuoi casini.


----------



## Magenta (21 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Cosa complica? pensa a te.... poi - tra un bel pò di tempo - vedi se ciò che prova lui può avvicinarsi a ciò che provi tu....cosa complica cosa? mica a parola innamoramento segue la consegna dell'anello, delle chiavi di casa e la firma su di unpezzo di carta davanti a testimoni eh...
> Segui le tue sensazioni...goditi ciò che ti fa stare bene...valuta se c'è qualcosa che non sopporti o che ti sembra di ostacolo... e poi mettiti davanti allo specchio e parlati francamente...
> Non ho capito cosa c'è di complicato.... hai tutto il tempo che ti occorre per capire se siete sulal stessa lunghezza d'onda...tempo che spero ti prenderai senza farti castelli in aria, senza sperarci troppo, senza creder troppo in chi conosci appena e senza alzar le gonne....... goditela, studiala, sentila, vivila 'sta sensazione di "tresca" come la chiamano ora i quindicenni e poi hai una età tale da accorgerti da sola se la persona potrebbe esser quelal giusta...se non lo è non credo tu nel frattempo l'abbia già riempito di chiacchiere e promesse da costringerlo a buttarsi sotto un treno per la disperazione, nè lo stai allontanando da altre situazioni che ha in piedi irretendolo...e tu sei libera....
> Non complicarti ciò che AL MOMENTO complicato non è...hai solo paura di sbagliarti ancora.... pensa che non sei costretta a sbagliarti...ditti che dato come stanno le cose pèuoi sempre tornare indietro dicendo che non è ciò che sembrava.... stai serena... tranquilla e serena...


Grazie Tinky, è proprio quello che ho intenzione di fare.
Del resto,come dici te, io sono libera e lui è consapevole dall'inizio che libera voglio restare, che non voglio impegni storie relazioni e quant'altro...
E' incredibile il modo in cui mi sento cambiata comunque... non mi faccio castelli in aria (io che ero la Regina Dei Castelli Di Carta) non mi illudo di nulla, non alzo le gonne D e non ho intenzione di farlo per un bel pò,fidati)...
Sono così tranquilla che quando lui mi dice che qualcuna gli chiede di uscire io gli rispondo "eh vai vai escici escici..." e non lo dico tanto per, lo dico perchè non ci troverei veramente nulla di strano...
Io voglio conoscerlo, parlarci, starci bene... ma non voglio sentirmi impegnata. Già solo il fatto di dirmi che è innamorato di me mi ha messo in paranoia tanto da chiedergli di non dirlo mai più... 
Ieri sera sono stata a casa sua, e non abbiamo fatto altro che stare sul divano a baciarci...completamente vestiti... mi sembra di essere tornata adolescente...



Daniele ha detto:


> Magenta, non si gioca mai su queste cose, era ovvio che potesse succedere qui ed ora e non là e domani.
> 
> Se fossi in te mi staccherei del tutto da lui, solo perchè se continuasse così sarebbe una sofferenza per lui.
> pensa a te ma non mettere in mezzo lui ai tuoi casini.


Io non gioco sporco sai Dani, lui sa tutto, dall'inizio, da prima del bacio che ci siamo dati. Ognuno sceglie per sè stesso, lui dice che è innamorato di me ma che mi vuole accanto nonostante sappia che per me l'innamoramento è fuori discussione...
Lui è quello che i casini li quieta, fidati.
Se sto con lui riesco ad azzerare tutto, riesco a non sentirmi male, lui è la mia roccia.
Come abbia fatto in così poco tempo a diventarlo mi è incredibile, ma è così.
E poi... si,mi ha detto di essere innamorato di me, ma non è detto che sia reale. Può essere stato detto sull'onda del momento, per una sensazione passeggera, chi lo sa.
Vedremo.
Ma te sta tranquillo Dani, che io non prendo in giro nessuno. Non è proprio nel mio carattere manipolare i sentimenti delle persone che mi vogliono bene a mio piacimento.
Non tutte le donne sono come le tue ex ragazze, stella mia. Ce n'è qualcuna onesta


----------



## Daniele (21 Giugno 2010)

Magi, tu non vedi la cosa chiaramente e non è che mettendo calusole con il tuo rapporto con lui che ti salvi dal fargli male. Razionalmente lui accetta, irrazionalmente con il cavolo che succederà.
Ti fa bene stare con lui ma da uomo anche se lui ha detto quello che ha detto...non fa bene a lui stare insieme a te. Valuta bene questo, meglio soffrire di più da soli ed essere la roccia di se stessi che delegare ad altri questo valore.
In più questo sembrerebbe un rapporto placebo, di sostituzione al precendente e quersto alle donne piace tanto...ma non agli uomini in mezzo.
Io so quello che prova quel ragazzo, lo so benissimo e quindi se vuoi essergli amica inzia ad essere amica e basta, niente baci e niente carinerie, al massimo "rutti" che è un modo di dire e che non so spiegare meglio.
Io la vedo così, l'ho visto troppe volte il rapporto placebo dopo la fine di una storia importante e chi ne esce quasi sempre con le ossa rotte è quello che accetta le condizioni imposte.
Scusa la mia durezza, so che il momento può essere difficile ma la strada che hai preso non la trovo quella giusta, ne per lui e ne per te che non saprai in futuro adeguarti all'essere sola in possibilità.


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Magi, tu non vedi la cosa chiaramente e non è che mettendo calusole con il tuo rapporto con lui che ti salvi dal fargli male. Razionalmente lui accetta, irrazionalmente con il cavolo che succederà.
> Ti fa bene stare con lui ma da uomo anche se lui ha detto quello che ha detto...non fa bene a lui stare insieme a te. Valuta bene questo, meglio soffrire di più da soli ed essere la roccia di se stessi che delegare ad altri questo valore.
> In più questo sembrerebbe un rapporto placebo, di sostituzione al precendente e quersto alle donne piace tanto...ma non agli uomini in mezzo.
> Io so quello che prova quel ragazzo, lo so benissimo e quindi se vuoi essergli amica inzia ad essere amica e basta, niente baci e niente carinerie, al massimo "rutti" che è un modo di dire e che non so spiegare meglio.
> ...


Danielino caro... stiamo parlando di persone adulte...con una vita strutturata... solo un deficiente o un quindicenne puo" dire ad una donna che si e' innamorato dopo 1 settimana e pretendere altrettanto fulmineo e contemporaneo interesse e trovarsi a rischio suicidio se costei - dopo esserci uscita qualche volta nel  tentativo palesemente espresso  di capire cosa lei stessa prova e vuole nonche' nel tentativo di conoscerla SUL SERIO questa nuova persona - gli dice che non se la sente.... e poi non e' detto, magari scopre che se la sente benissimo!!!
La realta' e' diversa dai film che alle volte ti fai tu Daniele....
Nella vita le persone bisogna conoscerle prima di fidanzarcisi e dirgli parole serie affinche' queste non rimangano, appunto, solo parole...
lei deve onestamente - e lui ne e' stato reso edotto - prendersi il tempo che gli serve per capire se lui e' il gener di uomo che vuole accanto...proprio per evitare di prenderSI e prenderLO in giro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Danielino caro... stiamo parlando di persone adulte...con una vita strutturata... solo un deficiente o un quindicenne puo" dire ad una donna che si e' innamorato dopo 1 settimana e pretendere altrettanto fulmineo e contemporaneo interesse e trovarsi a rischio suicidio se costei - dopo esserci uscita qualche volta nel tentativo palesemente espresso di capire cosa lei stessa prova e vuole nonche' nel tentativo di conoscerla SUL SERIO questa nuova persona - gli dice che non se la sente.... e poi non e' detto, magari scopre che se la sente benissimo!!!
> La realta' e' diversa dai film che alle volte ti fai tu Daniele....
> Nella vita le persone bisogna conoscerle prima di fidanzarcisi e dirgli parole serie affinche' queste non rimangano, appunto, solo parole...
> lei deve onestamente - e lui ne e' stato reso edotto - prendersi il tempo che gli serve per capire se lui e' il gener di uomo che vuole accanto...proprio per evitare di prenderSI e prenderLO in giro...


Quoto. Qui, se non sbaglio, sono state messe le cose in chiaro.
Se lui razionalmente dice una cosa e poi ne pensa un'altra non è un problema di Magenta. Lei si sta impegnando per ricostruire sè stessa e va bene così: lui è avvertito.


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Giugno 2010)

Anche perchè anche lui mi sembra vada piuttosto al galoppo... si inizia trotterellando per studiarsi, conoscersi... io avrei timore di unoc he parte con allancia in resta, con convinzione ferma ad età adulta, quando già dovrebbe saper ciòc he desidera dalla vita.... piano piano si fece Roma....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

Sono d'accordo. Con i sentimenti bisognerebbe andare cauti, anche nell'esprimerli: non tutti danno lo stesso valore alle parole.

Innamorarsi: per qualcuno significa amare, per altri è solo un modo per dire "sono disposto a mettermi in gioco con te".


----------



## Magenta (21 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Con i sentimenti bisognerebbe andare cauti, anche nell'esprimerli: non tutti danno lo stesso valore alle parole.
> 
> Innamorarsi: per qualcuno significa amare, per altri è solo un modo per dire "sono disposto a mettermi in gioco con te".


Brava Chiaretta, tempo al tempo
per me è stato solo un innamoramento estemporaneo (anche se oggi mi ha scritto Je t'aime ma io ho fatto finta di nulla,ho cancellato subito sms...)
non dò molto peso alle parole
alle sue per ora
penso non volesse esprimere amore
ma interesse, mettersi in gioco, come dici tu
almeno spero

altrimenti... sarà da rider...


----------



## Daniele (21 Giugno 2010)

Adesso mi chiedo perchè a voi donne importa tanto il supporto di un uomo. Sinceramente non capisco e mai capirò! Tutto è dentro noi stessi, la felicità come l'infelicità, la stima come la non stima e non comprendo la ricerca di tutto in altri. 
Oh, ben per voi che basta questo, a me non basta affatto.


----------



## Magenta (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso mi chiedo perchè a voi donne importa tanto il supporto di un uomo. Sinceramente non capisco e mai capirò! Tutto è dentro noi stessi, la felicità come l'infelicità, la stima come la non stima e non comprendo la ricerca di tutto in altri.
> Oh, ben per voi che basta questo, a me non basta affatto.


Che c'è di male nel volere il supporto di un uomo scusa?
Io sto benissimo con me stessa, credimi, mi piace stare bene anche con gli altri, tutto qui...
Cosa non ti basta?
Spiegati Dani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso mi chiedo perchè a voi donne importa tanto il supporto di un uomo. Sinceramente non capisco e mai capirò! *Tutto è dentro noi stessi, la felicità come l'infelicità, la stima come la non stima e non comprendo la ricerca di tutto in altri.*
> Oh, ben per voi che basta questo, a me non basta affatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Che c'è di male nel volere il supporto di un uomo scusa?
> Io sto benissimo con me stessa, credimi, mi piace stare bene anche con gli altri, tutto qui...
> Cosa non ti basta?
> Spiegati Dani


 Io credo che all'inizio è meglio non crederci e lasciare che siano i fatti a dire cosa si sta vivendo... :up:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che all'inizio è meglio non crederci e lasciare che siano i fatti a dire cosa si sta vivendo... :up:


C'hai ragione:up:


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Che c'è di male nel volere il supporto di un uomo scusa?
> Io sto benissimo con me stessa, credimi, mi piace stare bene anche con gli altri, tutto qui...
> Cosa non ti basta?
> Spiegati Dani


Accidenti se c'è di male!!! Sembra una esigenza, un dovere spinto, un qualcosa che non nasce dal nulla. Almeno metà delle donne viene intortata usando questo "bisogno di un uomo" che non è il completamento di un bel niente. Magi, essere felici con se stessi è l'essere la roccia di se stessi, non avere bisogno di una persona esterna. Tutto il resto è un optional.
Mi spiego meglio con un esempio, l'optional può rendere più appetibile la macchina o più guidabile o così via, ma è sempre un surplus non necessario al corretto uso e funzionamento della stessa ed invece nel ragionamento di molte donne diventa essenziale, come se senza di quello puff, l'auto non solo faccia schifo, ma non possa andare.
Non parlo di persone qui sul forum, ma di molte ragazze che conosco, che fanno affidamento su questo.
Magi, ricorda di essere la roccia di te stessa, sei uscita da una situaziione brutta...ma neanche tanto brutta se ci pensi bene, poteva essere peggio, molto peggio.


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Accidenti se c'è di male!!! *Sembra una esigenza, un dovere spinto, un qualcosa che non nasce dal nulla.* Almeno metà delle donne viene intortata usando questo "bisogno di un uomo" che non è il completamento di un bel niente. Magi, essere felici con se stessi è l'essere la roccia di se stessi, non avere bisogno di una persona esterna. Tutto il resto è un optional.
> Mi spiego meglio con un esempio, l'optional può rendere più appetibile la macchina o più guidabile o così via, ma è sempre un surplus non necessario al corretto uso e funzionamento della stessa ed invece nel ragionamento di molte donne diventa essenziale, come se senza di quello puff, l'auto non solo faccia schifo, ma non possa andare.
> Non parlo di persone qui sul forum, ma di molte ragazze che conosco, che fanno affidamento su questo.
> Magi, ricorda di essere la roccia di te stessa, sei uscita da una situaziione brutta...ma neanche tanto brutta se ci pensi bene, poteva essere peggio, molto peggio.


 Si chiama CORSO NATURALE DELLE COSE, si chiama CONSERVAZIONE DELLA SPECIE, si chiama ESIGENZA DI STARE IN BRANCO....
Noi siamo animaletti evoluti.... l animaletto evoluto cerca compagni di specie, generalmente per procreare, ma anche non, per migrare, per sfangare l-inverno, per passare indenne l-attacco di altre specie..... si chiama condivisione, si chiama completamento, si chiama accoppiamento, si chiama fare fronte unico alle avversita', si chiama compagnia, si chiama amore....
Non so> perch[ tu ti vuoi suicidare, sei ossessionato dalla tua ex eppure dici di avere una fidanzata_ cosi', diccelo in due parole a cosa ti serve una fidanzata...spero non per tirartela dietro nel tuo abisso...


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Thinkerbell, a me capitò una che per esigenze personali cercò un rapporto placebo in un momento in cui io ero estremamente fragile. Una ragazza che se li è passati tutti quelli del mio gruppo alla fin fine pur di passare l'inverno, ma il mio giudizio su di lei è stato terribile. Spiego meglio il tutto, situazioni con cose messe in chiaro di questo genere possono andare avanti anche per un paio di annetti anche a 30 anni, l'ultima volta mi ha fatto incazzare per una donna, che aspettò il tizio che era "scosso" e non voleva niente di più...aspetta che ti aspetta che ti aspetta ed anche se le cose erano in chiaro lei ha aspettato ed alla fine...lui ha gradito stare con lei per 3 mesi prima di tradirla in discoteca con una mai vista.
Passare da uno all'altro è quanto di più brutto possano fare le donne, fanno comprendere quanto conta poco essere, ma quanto essere nel posto giusto al momento giusto, sminuente.
Io di mio sto con la mia ragazza perchè so di poter avere un futuro con lei, so che è la persona giusta per me, so che quando la vedo ancora un secondo provo la voglia di riprovare quello che provo, ma quando si deve superare un "lutto" è necessario essere soli, se no diventa inutile.
Per questo esorto Magi ad essere la roccia di se stessa, perchè ora sta delegando ad altri questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per questo esorto Magi ad essere la roccia di se stessa, perchè ora sta delegando ad altri questo.


Ma tu fai benissimo a esortarla in questo senso, Daniele.
Solo che non mi sembra che lei stia delegando il suo rafforzamento a qualcun altro: usando una metafora io direi che Magenta si sta auto-traghettando da una sponda all'altra della sua vita in piacevole compagnia. Poi, certo...succedono anche fatti come quello che hai raccontato tu, in cui uno aspetta e spera e l'altro magari ne approfitta per appoggiarsi prima di spiccare il volo verso altri lidi...ma queste situazioni a volte non si creano solamente perchè quello che ne ha approfittato è stato disonesto, ma anche perchè l'altro, pur comprendendo il pericolo a cui andava incontro, ha preferito sperare e sognare in qualcosa di più. A questo punto però il problema è solo suo.


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A questo punto però il problema è solo suo.


No, il problema è di chi pur sapendolo vede che potrebbe esserci quella illusione ma si pone come scusa il fatto di aver messo bene in chiaro le cose.
Noi possiamo romperci la testa come vogliamo, possiamo farci del male in tutti i modi e ritrarci su da soli, ma appena vediamo che un nostro atteggiamento può essere equivocato non solo le cose vanno messe in chiaro, ma bisogna dare una sterzata a tutto fondo se no in questo modo usando la scusa useremmo le persone come dei kleenex...se non come carta  igienica.
Chiara non pretendo che tu capisca, come ho detto ho visto questo comportamento maggiormente nelle donne e tu come esponente oltretutto fallace del genere (nel senso che sbagli sapendo di sbagliare e ti va bene così) sai generare scuse alla perfezione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, il problema è di chi pur sapendolo vede che potrebbe esserci quella illusione ma si pone come scusa il fatto di aver messo bene in chiaro le cose.
> Noi possiamo romperci la testa come vogliamo, possiamo farci del male in tutti i modi e ritrarci su da soli, *ma appena vediamo che un nostro atteggiamento può essere equivocato non solo le cose vanno messe in chiaro, ma bisogna dare una sterzata a tutto fondo* se no in questo modo usando la scusa useremmo le persone come dei kleenex...se non come carta igienica.
> Chiara non pretendo che tu capisca, come ho detto ho visto questo comportamento maggiormente nelle donne e tu come esponente oltretutto fallace del genere (nel senso che sbagli sapendo di sbagliare e ti va bene così) sai generare scuse alla perfezione.


Allora, nel caso di Magenta, cosa dovrebbe fare lei, secondo te?
Dire a lui: siccome rischi di fraintendermi da domani non ci vediamo più?

Ma io capisco benissimo, Daniele: il fatto che sia fallace non significa che non ho nemmeno un briciolo di cuore. Solo  che più che mettere in chiaro le cose non so cosa un individuo dovrebbe fare....Non possiamo ritenerci sempre responsabili per gli altri, suvvia Dani.....posso capire se si trattasse di un ragazzino o di una persona in cui fosse evidente un'esagerata sensibilità, ma stiamo parlando di adulti che hanno vissuto le loro esperienze.


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

Chiara, gli adulti non sono altro che bambini...un poco più deficienti :sonar:
ho sempre notato che gli adulti come i bambini tendenzialmente non guardano in faccia a nessuno per il loro "gioco", nel senso che se egoisti sono da bambini tali rimangono da adulti.
Io non voglio vivere con alcun rimorso di aver fatto del male, se una ragazza mi viene dietro e non la voglio le dico chiaramente no e non le rimango manco amico se posso, perchè so come vanno queste cose, anzi sinceramente mi darebbe fastidio quella amicizia rovinata dopo. Ovviamente io sono drastico e sinceramente quando ero single solo da una mia amica mi sarei fatto avvicinare rimanendo amico suo, ma visto che a 20, come a 30 come a 40 si può rimanere feriti (come ad altre età) io agisco per  il bene a prescindere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, gli adulti non sono altro che bambini...un poco più deficienti :sonar:
> ho sempre notato che gli adulti come i bambini tendenzialmente non guardano in faccia a nessuno per il loro "gioco", nel senso che se egoisti sono da bambini tali rimangono da adulti.
> Io non voglio vivere con alcun rimorso di aver fatto del male, se una ragazza mi viene dietro e non la voglio le dico chiaramente no e non le rimango manco amico se posso*, perchè so come vanno queste cose*, anzi sinceramente mi darebbe fastidio quella amicizia rovinata dopo. Ovviamente io sono drastico e sinceramente quando ero single solo da una mia amica mi sarei fatto avvicinare rimanendo amico suo, ma visto che a 20, come a 30 come a 40 si può rimanere feriti (come ad altre età) io agisco per il bene a prescindere.


Sì, perchè tieni fede a un principio. E sono d'accordo che noi adulti siamo come bambini, solo con qualche arma in più.
Ma come fai a stabilire che le cose andranno sempre in quel modo? 
Prendi me, per esempio....io da bambina non ero affatto egoista, ma sempre umile e servizievole, matura oltre l'età, responsabile per me e per gli altri: poi la vita mi ha cambiata, e ora sono molto più egoista.
Però ti ripeto che nelle faccende tra adulti le "colpe" di una eventuale ferita non stanno solo nelle intenzioni di una delle parti in causa, ma anche dal modo di intendere o fra-intendere le cose dell'altra parte, della quale non si può prendersi carico oltre il dovuto. Cioè, una persona adulta non può stare sempre lì a soppesare ogni gesto e ogni parola pensando: lo/la ferirò? altrimenti rischia di inibirsi e allora la spontaneità ve a farsi benedire...


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Aggiornamenti dal mondo confuso:
mi sono passata due serate a casa sua, stasera sarà la terza.
La prima sera eravamo io e lui e siamo rimasti a baciarci sul divano completamente vestiti per tutto il tempo.
La seconda sera eravamo con amici (suoi) quindi meno vicini ma comunque quando se ne sono andati ...ci sono stati un sacco di baci...
Stasera è la terza sera, sarà per cena, saremo solo io e lui...
e so già che non ci saranno altro che baci baci baci e nient'altro perchè ora non voglio altro, non cerco altro, non ho bisogno d'altro.
E lui lo sa, lo capisce, dice che va bene, e che non ha nessuna fretta e che non si sognerebbe mai di mettere fretta a me. 
Io ho una tale calma, una tale serenità quando sto con lui. Non c'è foga, non c'è ansia, non c'è tutto quello che c'era nelle altre storie finora. La disperazione per un sentimento lacerante, la mancanza di respiro perchè stavamo lontani mezza giornata,la passione bruciante del quando ci vedevamo...
Tutto questo con lui non c'è. C'è calma, c'è sicurezza, c'è un lasciarsi andare che non corrisponde al mio carattere, c'è qualcosa che non mi aspettavo,e che non avevo provato. Lui mi abbraccia e io mi sento in pace con me stessa. Mi sento protetta da lui come mai mi avevano fatto sentire. 
Nel mio mondo confuso lui sta diventando ogni giorno di più qualcuno di importante, per quanto io tenga il freno tirato,e per quanto cerchi di tenere a freno lui che ogni giorno di più mi dice cosa prova per me.
E io che credevo che mai un uomo del genere potesse interessarsi solo minimamente a me. E mi ci ritrovo al telefono,ogni notte, fino alle 3, che mi chiede "ma cosa mi hai fatto?" ... 
Ma cosa ha fatto lui a me, mi chiedo io.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Magi, io questo lo chiamo "l'inizio della fine" ma viviti tutto, solo che...mi sa che stai ricandendo in un altro errore che non ti spiegherò, mi sa che dovrai essere felice per un tempo e scoprirlo poi e se è come dico io farà male, accidenti se farà male, ma non come pensi.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti dal mondo confuso:
> mi sono passata due serate a casa sua, stasera sarà la terza.
> La prima sera eravamo io e lui e siamo rimasti a baciarci sul divano completamente vestiti per tutto il tempo.
> La seconda sera eravamo con amici (suoi) quindi meno vicini ma comunque quando se ne sono andati ...ci sono stati un sacco di baci...
> ...



Cara prosegui, vai avanti a piccoli passi come stai facendo :up: auguri!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto lui a me, mi chiedo io.


Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


Verena, io lo dissi dall'inizio, ma sembra che ci sia una foga estrema del fuori uno avanti un altro...come se baci e tenerezze possano essere una valida medicina a ben altro.  L'ho detto e l'ho ribadito, ma ormai tanto vale che lei si faccia del male o che faccia del male e chi se ne fotte,  no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


 Perché?
Al giorno d'oggi è necessario cuocere una ragazza per avere sesso?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


Mi tocca quotare... ma incrocio le dita per Magenta perche' di norma non ci capisco gran che:blank:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


Si, un mio amico se ne è cucinate 54 nelle stesse condizioni di Magenta...è un metodo con costi emotivi quasi zero.


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena, io lo dissi dall'inizio, ma sembra che ci sia una foga estrema del fuori uno avanti un altro...come se baci e tenerezze possano essere una valida medicina a ben altro. L'ho detto e l'ho ribadito, ma ormai tanto vale che lei si faccia del male o che faccia del male e chi se ne fotte, no?


Dani guarda, io capisco quello che hai patito tu, ma te lo dico senza peli sulla lingua MI STAI FACENDO INCAZZARE.
Piantala con sto tono del "te l'avevo detto" che ho 31 anni non 12.
E piantala anche con "fuori uno avanti un altro" che è squallido e dimostra che in tot mesi che sono qui e che ci leggiamo a vicenda non hai capito proprio nulla di come sono.


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Ma Dani ma pensi veramente che le donne siano così stupide?
No perchè va beh che pensi che siamo tutte una manica di traditrici viscide e incattivite, ma anche dell'idiota non me lo faccio dare.
Un tuo amico ne ha cucinate 54???? beh il tuo amico non si è mai trovato davanti una donna come me allora. 
Ripeto,ma pensi di avere a che fare con un'oca, una svampitella di turno che si fa intortare dal primo che le dice due boiate?
Guarda che i dolori ce li abbiamo avuti tutti, e che tutti abbiamo su una bella corazza spessa, e non è così facile togliersela di dosso.
Mi dispiace proprio se nella tua vita hai trovato delle gran stronze o delle gran fessacchiotte, ma non esistono solo quei due tipi di donna, ci sono quelle che hanno più palle di te e che non si lasciano ferire tanto facilmente.
Il fatto che mi piaccia sentirmi corteggiata da un uomo non significa che mi si spezzerà il cuore. Il mio cuore si è bello che spezzato già mesi fa,e fidati che non è sarà così facile donarlo di nuovo a qualcuno.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti dal mondo confuso:
> mi sono passata due serate a casa sua, stasera sarà la terza.
> La prima sera eravamo io e lui e siamo rimasti a baciarci sul divano completamente vestiti per tutto il tempo.
> La seconda sera eravamo con amici (suoi) quindi meno vicini ma comunque quando se ne sono andati ...ci sono stati un sacco di baci...
> ...


magenta, vivi questa relazione cosi gratificante per te senza costruire attese, progetti a media lunga scandenza, vivila stasera, domani...e godi del piacere complessivo  che ti puo' dare.
nessuno ti sta chiedendo di fare scelte. devi solo tornare a vivere e basta.
una relazione è una relazione. se poi è condita oltre che dall'affetto, la stima, anche da un coinvolgimento passionale che male c'è? non tradisci alcun impegno verso chiunque. 
la confusione è comprensibile. datti tempo per scioglierli- i dubbi-sono fisiologici.
già hai affrontato scelte importanti che immagino , per quanto dolore abbbiano aggiunto serenità alla tua, quindi non ti tocca che viverla! e perchè no, alimentarla se è possibile, anche attraverso tutte le relazione  a vario titolo che intraprenderai.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Occhio Magenta, ho innestato il Verena - Radar e ho la percezione extrasensoriale che qui finisci TU con il piangere. Questo è un furbacchione che ti sta cuocendo a fuochino lento.


dove individui un comportamento malizioso, furbetto?

non puo' essere che a questi lei piaccia e basta. ?

e fosse pure che con  lei riesce a parlare per ore, e oltre a questo ci sia attrazione fisica, che male c''è?

ps. lui è sposato?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Dani guarda, io capisco quello che hai patito tu, ma te lo dico senza peli sulla lingua MI STAI FACENDO INCAZZARE.
> Piantala con sto tono del "te l'avevo detto" che ho 31 anni non 12.
> E piantala anche con "fuori uno avanti un altro" che è squallido e dimostra che in tot mesi che sono qui e che ci leggiamo a vicenda non hai capito proprio nulla di come sono.


Una persona impara a prendersi dei tempi senza delegare ad altri qualcosa che deve fare da solo. Sai quante donne che conosco hanno fatto come te? Troppe. Quanti uomini? Ma più che altro per le condizioni, non per differenze evidenti, visto che ogni uomo vorrebbe altro quando finisce male, ma non gli capita.
Io continuo a dire che il seguire il fiume è una delle soluzioni, ma sei certa che non ci sia una bella cascata?  ne hai la certezza? No, non la hai e solitamente in queste condizioni post storia brutta  una persona si fa male.
I baci cosa significano? leggerezza? Sono l'inutilità del nulla, un rimpianto per i tempi di gioventù che sono andati, sono la ricerca di una leggerezza dopo la pesantezza di una brutta storia che non ci deve essere e che se fosse un uomo a farla sarebbe crocifisso.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele che cazzo dici?:condom:


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Daniele che cazzo dici?:condom:


Grazie Lettri,a volte anche io mi perdo nei discorsi di Dani per grazia non sono l'unica.


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dove individui un comportamento malizioso, furbetto?
> 
> non puo' essere che a questi lei piaccia e basta. ?
> 
> ...


No! Non è sposato! Ma stai scherzando? io che mi metto con uno sposato? ma mai al mondo sentirai una cosa così... 

Comunque grazie anche a te Micio,per almeno mettere in conto che io a questo ragazzo possa piacere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Daniele che cazzo dici?:condom:


 Mirabile sintesi!
Stavo per impegnarmi in una risposta... :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No! Non è sposato! Ma stai scherzando? io che mi metto con uno sposato? ma mai al mondo sentirai una cosa così...
> 
> Comunque grazie anche a te Micio,per *almeno mettere in conto che io a questo ragazzo possa piacere*...


 Questo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno.
Quello che qualcuno teme è che possa non essere così coinvolto come vuol far credere.
In questo non vedo problemi.
Non sai tu stessa quanto sei coinvolta.
In ogni relazione si rischia ...ma chi non risica non rosica.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Bha! il fine giustifica i mezzi allora! Ma permango nel dire che se è una donna a comportarsi in questo modo tutto bene, ma quando è un uomo...oddio! C'è da meditare no?
Magi, medita sul fatto che non sei capace di stare sola, che appena uscita dalla casa del tuo ex compagno hai creato una sorta di pseudo legame placebo. Io in queste condizioni dico sempre di imparare qualcosa dall'amicizia, ma sono demodè.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una persona impara a prendersi dei tempi senza delegare ad altri qualcosa che deve fare da solo. Sai quante donne che conosco hanno fatto come te? Troppe. Quanti uomini? Ma più che altro per le condizioni, non per differenze evidenti, visto che ogni uomo vorrebbe altro quando finisce male, ma non gli capita.
> Io continuo a dire che il seguire il fiume è una delle soluzioni, ma sei certa che non ci sia una bella cascata?  ne hai la certezza? No, non la hai e solitamente in queste condizioni post storia brutta  una persona si fa male.
> I baci cosa significano? leggerezza? Sono l'inutilità del nulla, un rimpianto per i tempi di gioventù che sono andati, sono la ricerca di una leggerezza dopo la pesantezza di una brutta storia che non ci deve essere e che se fosse un uomo a farla sarebbe crocifisso.


daniele,
dipende TUTTO da come si è equipaggiati nel corso della vita.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> daniele,
> dipende TUTTO da come si è equipaggiati nel corso della vita.


Hai ragione, ma Magi stessa ammise di non essere mai stata sola! E questo rapporto placebo che è allora? la riprova di una debolezza? Noi abbiamo un valore pari al nostro punto più debole, io sono debole e lo ammetto, sembro forte a chi mi vede da fuori, ma non lo sono affatto e so fingere bene, basta ammettere alcune piccole cose con se stessi e provare a cambiare questo, io ci sto provando in una maniera che non ho pensato mai possibile, ma è forse l'unica che potrà funzionare.
magi scusami per la durezza, ma tu prima eri sinceramente una ragazza che poteva piacere a chiunque e nel dubbio di piacere ad uno secondo non hai usufruito di una possibilità che avevi incredibile. Quella possibilità andrà via di certo, come una Cassandra lo penso e so che sarà così, l'opportunità di essere per te stessa migliore, non per altri, ma per te, come? Era evidente, era il cambiare un qualcosa di particolare, il provare a fare diversamente.
Sono duro perchè di certo questa è una strada buona per te, ma non ottima, sinceramente è quella facile.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No! Non è sposato! Ma stai scherzando? io che mi metto con uno sposato? ma mai al mondo sentirai una cosa così...
> 
> Comunque grazie anche a te Micio,per almeno mettere in conto che io a questo ragazzo possa piacere...


Magenta, non volevo offenderti facendoti quella domanda, scusami cara, sarebbe stato un elemento importante da considerare contestualmente.
considerando che non lo è....tutto mi sembra solo da vivere serenamente e anche con quella "leggerezza" necessaria che ci consente di vivere la vita per cio' che ci regala oggi, senza paura, una leggerezza che ci permette di sorridere alle cose belle, sane, anche piccole ma sincere. 
serve a questo punto della tua vita una relazione cosi per la tua autostima? ma viva Dio che sei stata capace di aprirti a Lui...evviva...
sul "come"
e sulle aspettativeeventuali, poi, allora uno ne parla. ma succesivamente...


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma Magi stessa ammise di non essere mai stata sola! E questo rapporto placebo che è allora? la riprova di una debolezza? Noi abbiamo un valore pari al nostro punto più debole, io sono debole e lo ammetto, sembro forte a chi mi vede da fuori, ma non lo sono affatto e so fingere bene, basta ammettere alcune piccole cose con se stessi e provare a cambiare questo, io ci sto provando in una maniera che non ho pensato mai possibile, ma è forse l'unica che potrà funzionare.


daniele, perdona la sintesi , è solo per comodità:

a. perchè lo definisci placebo che manco hanno incominciato.

b. magenta  è incapace di stare sola, beh...su questo è possibile lavorare, ma questo perchè escludere una relazione con un uomo nel frattempo se questa la gratifica.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno.
> Quello che qualcuno teme è che possa non essere così coinvolto come vuol far credere.
> In questo non vedo problemi.
> Non sai tu stessa quanto sei coinvolta.
> In ogni relazione si rischia ...ma chi non risica non rosica.


sono d'accordo con te persa....il coinvolgimento cresce o si spegne, ma per capirlo bisogna viverlo.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, un mio amico se ne è cucinate 54 nelle stesse condizioni di Magenta...è un metodo con costi emotivi quasi zero.


sottovaluti il genere femminile, come quello maschile generalizzando cosi.
uno che seduce 54 donne con le stesse modalità si riconosce non cosi difficilmente daniele.

un elemento tra tanti : osservarlo attentamente nelle sue relazioni con le altre. il seduttore che si compiace alimentando il proprio narciso è trasparente come l'acqua, soffrirebbe troppo fingendo.non si controlla. quindi basta non dar credito alle dichiarazioni d'amore eterno e ci si cautela, sempre che interessi il prodotto.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> daniele, perdona la sintesi , è solo per comodità:
> 
> a. perchè lo definisci placebo che manco hanno incominciato.
> 
> b. magenta  è incapace di stare sola, beh...su questo è possibile lavorare, ma questo perchè escludere una relazione con un uomo nel frattempo se questa la gratifica.


a) perchè non è amicizia, è già oltre, ma non è nulla comunque sia, ecco perchè placebo.

b) Perchè relazionarsi in una maniera esclude del tutto una strada possibile, considera che questa cosa me l'ha detta una mia carissima amica che di anni ne ha 23 (piccina). 

Pensa conosco due persone che ferite in maniera comunque diseguale prima di andare oltre alla semplice amizia hanno passato 2 anni, con tutto quello che ne consegue, se avessero avuto una "amicizia più tenera" passatemi il termine il tutto sarebbe crollato in tante bolle di sapone scoppiate.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No! Non è sposato! Ma stai scherzando? io che mi metto con uno sposato? ma mai al mondo sentirai una cosa così...
> 
> Comunque grazie anche a te Micio,per almeno *mettere in conto che io a questo ragazzo possa piacere*...


Non lo metto in dubbio...

Quello che mi lascia perplessa e' che ti abbia detto di essersi innamorato di te, pero' aspetta paziente... non lo so queste cose mi sanno sempre di tiepido, troppo pensata poco fatta.

Che poi magari tu preferisci cosi'... io ti rispondo cosa' perche' mi piacciono i blitzkrieg... anzi guarda mi levo di torno e incrocio le dita:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sottovaluti il genere femminile, come quello maschile generalizzando cosi.
> uno che seduce 54 donne con le stesse modalità si riconosce non cosi difficilmente daniele.
> 
> un elemento tra tanti : osservarlo attentamente nelle sue relazioni con le altre. il seduttore che si compiace alimentando il proprio narciso è trasparente come l'acqua, soffrirebbe troppo fingendo.non si controlla. quindi basta non dar credito alle dichiarazioni d'amore eterno e ci si cautela, sempre che interessi il prodotto.


54 in modalità differente per ognuna, il suo dono era capace di intuire quello che voleva sentirsi dire e che voleva sentire la persona accanto a lui e farlo...nella finzione più elevata. Il suo scopo era  pura vendetta a dire il vero, ma contro il genere femminile totalmente.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> a) perchè non è amicizia, è già oltre, ma non è nulla comunque sia, ecco perchè placebo.
> 
> b) Perchè relazionarsi in una maniera esclude del tutto una strada possibile, considera che questa cosa me l'ha detta una mia carissima amica che di anni ne ha 23 (piccina).
> 
> Pensa conosco due persone che ferite in maniera comunque diseguale prima di andare oltre alla semplice amizia hanno passato 2 anni, con tutto quello che ne consegue, se avessero avuto una "amicizia più tenera" passatemi il termine il tutto sarebbe crollato in tante bolle di sapone scoppiate.


a. ma scusa, si sono conosciuti da poco, parlano molto e con piacere insieme, c'è stato un bacio, due , tre, mille..e allora? mettiamo che tra un mese , tra qualche ora, vadano insieme a letto, e allora? quale promessa d'amore non è stata mantenuta? 

quale è il problema? io non lo vedo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a. ma scusa, si sono conosciuti da poco, parlano molto e con piacere insieme, c'è stato un bacio, due , tre, mille..e allora? mettiamo che tra un mese , tra qualche ora, vadano insieme a letto, e allora? quale promessa d'amore non è stata mantenuta?
> 
> quale è il problema? io non lo vedo.


A volte è l'escludere queste cose per un poco che può rendere chiaro un futuro rapporto, 1000:1 che lui anche se le cose sono state chiarite ci spera, perchè  il suo è il tipico comportamento di uno che crede che in un futuro qualcosa...
Non conosco ne uomini e ne donne che accettano rapporti del genere senza avere dentro di se un minimo di speranza. 
Mettiamo invece che non ci sia speranza, allora è voglia di trombare??? Ma lei non ci starebbe. Ma se lui investe in questo rapporto allora una delle due condizioni c'è, no?  In una si fa male lui, nell'altra si fa male lei. Non sono le promesse dette ma quelle supposte che fanno più male.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

una cosa: quando un uomo o una donna dicono " mi sono innammorato di " non necessariamente fingono, puo' accadere una botta di innammoramento fulmineo. bisogna capire quale significato danno a questa parola. quanto sono disposti a mettere in gioco, quanto la loro personalità il loro carattere, le condizioni consentano di di ritenere plausibile, vera, autentica tale dichiarazione.

Voglio dire che ci facciamo registi di film  d'amore nella nostra capoccia non solo per quello che gli altri  dicono-  e magari in buona fede- ma soprattutto per quanta ingenuità, superficialità, paura, debolezza, ci portiamo appresso noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A volte è l'escludere queste cose per un poco che può rendere chiaro un futuro rapporto, 1000:1 che lui anche se le cose sono state chiarite ci spera, perchè il suo è il tipico comportamento di uno che crede che in un futuro qualcosa...
> Non conosco ne uomini e ne donne che accettano rapporti del genere senza avere dentro di se un minimo di speranza.
> Mettiamo invece che non ci sia speranza, allora è voglia di trombare??? Ma lei non ci starebbe. Ma se lui investe in questo rapporto allora una delle due condizioni c'è, no? In una si fa male lui, nell'altra si fa male lei. Non sono le promesse dette ma quelle supposte che fanno più male.


Esci, trova un negozio aperto e comprati un paio di occhiali con le lenti rosa.
Questa negatività che proietti su tutti è segno che non riesci a vedere la realtà.
Nella realtà ci si mette insieme, si vivono le storie, finiscono, si sta male e ...si ricomincia... si chiama vita.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

E mi raccomando, gli occhiali a forma di cuore:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

rosa e con gli strass magari.
come li porterebbe tua figlia.
che magari è diventata dark:mexican:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esci, trova un negozio aperto e comprati un paio di occhiali con le lenti rosa.
> Questa negatività che proietti su tutti è segno che non riesci a vedere la realtà.
> Nella realtà ci si mette insieme, si vivono le storie, finiscono, si sta male e ...si ricomincia... si chiama vita.


:up:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> rosa e con gli strass magari.
> come li porterebbe tua figlia.
> che magari è diventata dark:mexican:


Quando mai... super Girly Girl!:carneval:

Magenta perdona l'OT


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Che splendore!


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

oh madonna...è di una bellezza *sconvolgente.*
toglila a breve lettri. è grazie per avrela postata.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

da uscire di testa ad  avere una Bambola cosi.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che splendore!





miciolidia ha detto:


> oh madonna...è di una bellezza *sconvolgente.*
> toglila a breve lettri. è grazie per avrela postata.





miciolidia ha detto:


> da uscire di testa ad  avere una Bambola cosi.


Grazie e' l'amore della mia vita (come ogni figlio per la madre giustamente)

I bambini sono il massimo... mi mettevo un sacco di paranoie invece lei ha accettato tutto tranquillamente... troppo piu' avanti:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Vederla serena è la cosa importante per poter essere serena anche tu e magari anche un po' felice.. :up:


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Ecco, faccio una doccia e mi perdo la foto della figlia di Lettrice,da quello che ho capito...mannaggia a voi donnole, siete velocissime!:carneval:

Comunque.
Si, lui è innamorato di me. Può essere un innamoramento fulmineo (era successo anche a me) può essere detto sull'onda dell'infatuazione iniziale, può essere che lui per innamoramento intenda un coinvolgimento molto presente magari dato più dall'attrazione fisica...
Questo si vedrà,in futuro.
Ora, oggi, lui dice di essere innamorato di me. Ed è proprio l'oggi che mi importa. Non mi importa del domani, se magari l'innamoramento passerà, se magari litigheremo, se ci saranno incomprensioni che ci allontaneranno, se ci ameremo, se staremo assieme o resteremo amici... non mi importa. Veramente e sinceramente.
Ora, oggi, lui mi fa stare bene. 
E non è perchè non so stare sola (non ricordo di averlo detto).
Prima di incontrare il mio ex ero sola da quasi 3 anni. Sola, sola, e contenta di esserlo. Libera di uscire senza rendere conto a nessuno e di conoscere chi volevo, sempre senza rendere conto a nessuno.
Io so stare sola e mi piace anche molto.
So stare con le mie amiche e divertirmi un sacco senza uomini tra i piedi.
Mi piace fare le cose da sola, mi piace vivere da sola, mi piace avere la mente libera da quel tipo di problemi. Dopo anni di "mi amerà ancora?" "ha un'altra?" "oddio chi lo chiama a quest'ora?" e lacrime, torrenti di lacrime, ansia, crisi d'asma, dolore dolore dolore ora ...ora sono sola, e tranquilla. E nessuno di questi pensieri mi dondola per la testa.
Questo ragazzo ha un sacco di amiche,lo vedo con i miei occhi,lavorandoci accanto. E ha anche delle ammiratrici non da scherzi. Eppure noto che dentro di me non faccio una piega. 
La gelosia che avevo si è assopita. E' una cosa che mi ha stupito non trovarla più dentro di me. Ma è così. Si è addomentata o forse se n'è andata, chissà.
Ora penso che sia un sentimento stupido,la gelosia.
Ho passato anni ANNI a farmi paranoie dettate dalla gelosia e come è andata a finire? che questo non mi ha salvato dall'essere tradita.
Quindi sono cambiata anche in questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ecco, faccio una doccia e mi perdo la foto della figlia di Lettrice,da quello che ho capito...mannaggia a voi donnole, siete velocissime!:carneval:
> 
> Comunque.
> Si, lui è innamorato di me. Può essere un innamoramento fulmineo (era successo anche a me) può essere detto sull'onda dell'infatuazione iniziale, può essere che lui per innamoramento intenda un coinvolgimento molto presente magari dato più dall'attrazione fisica...
> ...


:up: Lo è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

La gelosia (normale e sana) potrà anche tornare, ma quando avrai demolito tutte le giuste difese che hai eretto per la tua salvezza.
Vivi questa storia e ...tienici al corrente... 
Cosa ti metti? Come ti trucchi?


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La gelosia (normale e sana) potrà anche tornare, ma quando avrai demolito tutte le giuste difese che hai eretto per la tua salvezza.
> Vivi questa storia e ...tienici al corrente...
> Cosa ti metti? Come ti trucchi?


Che bello Persa, sei un pò frivola anche tu ogni tanto allora!!!
In estate poco trucco che tanto anche oggi ho preso un pò di sole... mi metto una t-shirt bianca con dei disegni con un bellissimo paio di jeans e i tacchi di sughero che mi fanno tanto anni 60...
L'unica cosa che faccio quando vado a casa sua è non legarmi i capelli, che tengo sempre tirati con la coda sia al lavoro che quando esco.
E poi profumo profumo e profumo che mi sento nuda senza...
Anzi...dovrei iniziare a prepararmi invece che star qui a scrivere a voi!!!


----------



## Magenta (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up: Lo è.


Lo so Chiara... è stupido ma è totalmente irrazionale. 
E non controllabile.
E' un mostro dagli occhi verdi.
E decide lei quando darti i morsi al culo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Che bello Persa, sei un pò frivola anche tu ogni tanto allora!!!
> In estate poco trucco che tanto anche oggi ho preso un pò di sole... mi metto una t-shirt bianca con dei disegni con un bellissimo paio di jeans e i tacchi di sughero che mi fanno tanto anni 60...
> L'unica cosa che faccio quando vado a casa sua è non legarmi i capelli, che tengo sempre tirati con la coda sia al lavoro che quando esco.
> E poi profumo profumo e profumo che mi sento nuda senza...
> Anzi...dovrei iniziare a prepararmi invece che star qui a scrivere a voi!!!


:up:
Semplice e autentica...


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up: Lo è.


 
Matraini, mi interesserebbe leggere il suo punto di vista a proposito.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Al giorno d'oggi è necessario cuocere una ragazza per avere sesso?


Il sesso è l'ULTIMA cosa che interessa a questo bel tomo, se ho capito il genere (della stessa stirpe dei Donni di Giusy).

Un uomo, nella mia esperienza (e nelle esperienze viste con i miei occhi capitati ad altri):
- o è innamorato, e allora va avanti come un ariete (spesso facendosi del male, perché l'irruenza sentimentale maschile, si sa, annoia le donne).
- o vuole farsela, e allora va avanti come un ariete.

Questo qui a mio naso gioca con altre come con lei, crea un "feeling" dove pero' non c'è un impegno a conoscersi meglio (escono in compagnia, o sono a casa sua, un posto "segreto" dove nessuno vede e giudica, non vedo inviti FUORI: un viaggetto, una gita, una visita culturale, una giornata al mare, per conoscersi DAVVERO).

Quando lei sarà bella cotta (e lo è già, dalle cose che dice) lui si tirerà indietro.

Un'altra conquistata - noia - ora di passare ad un giocattolo nuovo.

Li chiamo i tipi "Conoscenza Interrupta".

Proprio sulla posta di Vanity Fair di questa settimana una tipa scrive "bruciata" dopo aver conosciuto uno così, aperitivo qui, bacino là, e poi sms "Perdonami, è andata male! Anzi, è andata così! Buona vita"!!:carneval::carneval::carneval: (per lui).


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> d*ove individui un comportamento malizioso, furbetto?*
> 
> non puo' essere che a questi lei piaccia e basta. ?
> 
> ...


risposto sopra.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No! Non è sposato! Ma stai scherzando? io che mi metto con uno sposato? ma mai al mondo sentirai una cosa così...
> 
> Comunque grazie anche a te Micio,per almeno mettere in conto che io a questo ragazzo possa *piacere*...



piacere è un conto, impegnarsi, un altro. Io dico: meglio prudente che dolente. Stanalo se ti interessa. Se non ti interessa, lascialo andare!


----------



## astonished (28 Giugno 2010)

*Vivila serenamente, come stai facendo.*

Io non capisco una cosa, molto semplice: non capisco chi dice a Magenta di stare attenta. 

Magenta non è senz'altro un'ingenua e saprà valutare bene chi ha di fronte, no?

Poi non capisco chi Le dice di stare attenta proprio perchè lui le ha detto di essersi innamorato: che male c'è? E' molto strano? Non è bellissimo sentirselo dire? non è bellissimo essere innamorati? Che poi potrebbe non trattarsi dell'uomo della sua vita questo si sa ma perchè castrare qualsiasi fantasia o possibilità ? 

Mi rifesrico a Te Magenta: io posso capirti, da tradito e da pesrona che vive in completa solitudine affettiva da anni,  vorrei tanto che capitasse anche  a me una storia come la tua: posso solo essere felice per Te e suggerirti di vivertela; stai facendo bene, non stai andando di fretta ma poi vedrai che accelererari i ritmi, o forse no, ma vivaddio, si torna a vivere una relazione!

Su questa teoria degli uomini tomi/furbacchioni/ maptioni ed altro, così come sul carattere delle donne io c'ho capito meno che poco, posso solo dire che se avessi una bella donna di fronte a cui sono interessato, superata la mia proverbiale timidezza mi apireri completamente a Lei senza troppe strategie nè difese e se questo dovesse, paradossalmente, destare i dubbi sulla mia onestà vorrebbe dire che mi troverei di fronte ad una  persona con dei preconcetti o con delle esperienze passate che l'avebbero portata a pensare questo e starebbe a me dimostrare il contrario. 

Viviti questa relazione Magenta e segui il tuo istinto: meglio di lui nessuno può consigliarti. Solo tu sei a contatto con lui e sono tu sai quali sono le sensazioni che vivi e vedrai che tra qualche tempo il quadro ti sarà più chiaro: spesso accade che avrai chiaro ciò che col senno di poi scoprirari esser in atto già da tempo.  

Io tifo per te.

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa, molto semplice: non capisco chi dice a Magenta di stare attenta.
> 
> Magenta non è senz'altro un'ingenua e saprà valutare bene chi ha di fronte, no?
> 
> ...


concordo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Che è poi quello che dico io. Se un sentimento c'è, ci si apre e basta.

Tutte queste "prudenze" cosa celano?!


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Che è poi quello che dico io. Se un sentimento c'è, ci si apre e basta.
> 
> Tutte queste "prudenze" cosa celano?!


Forse perchè anche a lei pare strano che un indivisuo parli di amore quando neanche ti conosce per chi sei realmente? Voglio dire: ad unacerta età si ricnosce tra tanti il proprio compagnodi vita se costui/costei risponda a determinate caratteristiche, se sia cioè compatibile o meno col nostro vissuto interiore, col nostro quotidiano, con ciò che vogliamo noi dal resto della nostra esistenza, con cui che consideriamo dopo tante esperienze come concretezza, lealtà, ma anche passionalità e tutto il resto...le esperienze che facciamo ci forgiano e ci fan diventare chi siamo... ora forse a chiunque, Magenat in primis, par strano sentir un "ti amo" a lei dedicato in apprezzamento alla sua persona senza che costui abbia affatto conosciuto la Magenta intriore ma possa solo esprimere una sensazione rispetto alla Magenta esteriore e alla Magenta che si pone con gli altri al lavoro e nei rapporti quotidiani che proprio perchè quotidiani magari son alla base profondissima ma che - a prima vista - posson solo parer frequentazioni.... che cosa ama costui? sarà interessato, infatuato, innamorato ma può sul serio già amare? se il mio attuale compagno mi avesse detto "ti amo" penso lo avrei saltato a piè pari il giorno dopo, perdendomi poi come si è rivelato invece essere... il rischio c'è, ma anche io pur senza studiare mosse, comportamenti e sensazioni eviterei di buttarmi nell'arena con uno che già brandisce quasi le chiavi di casa, del cuore e del resto delle frattaglie... buttarsi mi par presto, e cautelarsi non vuol dire far la recita, vuol dire osservare bene, considerare bene, sperimentare ogni cosa (uscite in due e in 2000, week end da soli e in compagnia, cene romantiche a lume di candela, feste rumorose e "dai oggi cuciniamo insieme") e vedere se questo non solo si concilia coi nostri e i suoi bisogni ma anche se li stimola....

Io vivrei con interesse, entusiasmo ma anche attenzione questa frequentazione...e se c'è la base inizierà la costruzione...che ho notatoper esperienza vien molto naturale e senza troppe parole poichè nelal natura delle cose e delle persone insita...


----------



## astonished (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Che è poi quello che dico io. Se un sentimento c'è, ci si apre e basta.
> 
> Tutte queste "prudenze" cosa celano?!


Che ne sappiamo?

Se Magenta è prudente per via del suo recente passato, lui può a sua volta risentire di quest'atteggiamento limitandosi di conseguenza, no? Non è che a tutti piaccia esporsi immediatamente, lanciarsi in  proclami,  per poi rimanere delusi e magari prendere un tranvata in faccia, questo piace meno tanto più si va avanti con gli anni.

Quello che non capisco è questa interpretazione scientifica degli atteggiamenti di questo ragazzo: io me la vivrei senza troppi problemi nè aspettative, perchè è quello che serve ora a Magenta, poi si vedrà. Non ci vogliono dei guru per dirci se chi abbiamo di fronte è la persona giusta oppure no.

Ciao.


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa, molto semplice: non capisco chi dice a Magenta di stare attenta.
> 
> Magenta non è senz'altro un'ingenua e saprà valutare bene chi ha di fronte, no?
> 
> ...


 
Non ho capito una cosa, ma forse sono disattenta: hai detto di vivere in solitudine affettiva da anni, ma il tuo matrimonio è finito da poco..
Susami, forse io non ho capito bene la tua storia.


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Ieri sera,mentre ero con lui,ho pensato una cosa... E oggi me l'avete riportata alla mente con i vostri post...
Ma chissenefrega se mi farà male.
Voglio dire, cosa può succedermi? che lui segua le mosse descritte da Verena e si stufi presto del giocattolo nuovo? e va beh, è la vita. Non posso negarmi quello che sento anche se durerà poco...
Se è destino che mi faccia del male, se quello che vuole questo ragazzo è la sfida di conquistarmi per poi sparire nel giro di poco va bene, ci sto.
Non mi spaventa il dolore che può farmi, difficilmente sarà forte come quello che mi ha fatto provare il mio ex.
Ma nel frattempo sono così tranquilla con lui, ci sto così bene, sono stata così bene ieri sera, ha cucinato per me, cose che aveva comprato apposta per me, abbiamo parlato un sacco, seduti in terrazzo per ORE a parlare mentre lui mi massaggiava i piedi... è così strano,ed è così bello sentirsi così, relax totale, con una persona che conosco appena,ma che conosco così bene anche.
Vi ho mai detto che ogni notte stiamo al telefono fino alle 3?
E' da adolescenti e da pazzi lo so lo so lo so...ma sembra che il tempo di dirci le cose non basti mai...e le 3 di mattina arrivano in un lampo e il giorno dopo ci vediamo al lavoro e siamo ogni mattina più stanchi e ci vien da ridere.

In soldoni, vale la pena vivere tutto questo anche se so che potrebbe finire da un momento all'altro?
SI.


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

Ma si...che male può farti..in fondo ...forse è uno che ha i tempi un pò lenti...
L'importante è che si dichiari prima dell'andropausa...intanto fatti cucinare e massaggiare i piedi...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Che ne sappiamo?
> 
> Se Magenta è prudente per via del suo recente passato, lui può a sua volta risentire di quest'atteggiamento limitandosi di conseguenza, no? Non è che a tutti piaccia esporsi immediatamente, lanciarsi in  proclami,  per poi rimanere delusi e magari prendere un tranvata in faccia, questo piace meno tanto più si va avanti con gli anni.
> 
> ...


Okay, aperti a tutti e tutto.
Sempre?
in eterno?
Le mazzate non insegnano mai nulla?!
Una donna che come Magenta dice che "anche in caso di buco nell'acqua ne vale la pena" non è una che se la vive, è una innamorata.


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Okay, aperti a tutti e tutto.
> Sempre?
> in eterno?
> Le mazzate non insegnano mai nulla?!
> Una donna che come Magenta dice che "anche in caso di buco nell'acqua ne vale la pena" non è una che se la vive, è una innamorata.


 
Scusa eh...ma che deve fare chiudersi in convento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Okay, aperti a tutti e tutto.
> Sempre?
> in eterno?
> Le mazzate non insegnano mai nulla?!
> Una donna che come Magenta dice che "anche in caso di buco nell'acqua ne vale la pena" non è una che se la vive, è una innamorata.


 Ma allora ...che può fare? Fare lei quella che conquista e fugge?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa eh...ma che deve fare chiudersi in convento?



Ma per carità.
E' solo che alla nostra età bene o male si capisce con chi hai a che fare. Personalmente i "Ti massaggio i piedi e parliamo fino alle 3 del mattina" per me sono da mettere in una certa categoria (non abbastanza interessati/narcisi/irrisolti), ma ripeto PER ME, con tutti i limiti che ciò comporta.
So che Magenta non cerca l'amore della vita, ma in fondo ci spera, questo è evidente. Magari l'amore è questo qua.
Magari, no.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora ...che può fare? Fare lei quella che conquista e fugge?



Sarebbe un inizio, visti anche i pregressi.
Es. Scusami, ma stasera sono stanca. Se però organizzi qualcosa nel week - end, fammi sapere! (beninteso, non di notte, non a casa sua, non senza sbocco).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarebbe un inizio, visti anche i pregressi.
> Es. Scusami, ma stasera sono stanca. Se però organizzi qualcosa nel week - end, fammi sapere! (beninteso, non di notte, non a casa sua, non senza sbocco).


 Però è individuale anche apprezzare certe modalità di incontro.
A me il week end fuori piace meno della serata a casa.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma per carità.
> E' solo che alla nostra età bene o male si capisce con chi hai a che fare. Personalmente i "Ti massaggio i piedi e parliamo fino alle 3 del mattina" per me sono da mettere in una certa categoria (non abbastanza interessati/narcisi/irrisolti), ma ripeto PER ME, con tutti i limiti che ciò comporta.
> So che Magenta non cerca l'amore della vita, ma in fondo ci spera, questo è evidente. Magari l'amore è questo qua.
> Magari, no.



Boh lo penso anche io... anche se il massaggio ai piedi lo accetterei volentieri:carneval:


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è individuale anche apprezzare certe modalità di incontro.
> A me il week end fuori piace meno della serata a casa.


No io vorrei il week end...ma appunto ognuno sceglie per se.
Io detesto che mi tocchino i piedi troppo a lungo ade esempio. E preferisco mangiare al ristorante..ma se a lei piace...


----------



## astonished (28 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa, ma forse sono disattenta: hai detto di vivere in solitudine affettiva da anni, ma il tuo matrimonio è finito da poco..
> Susami, forse io non ho capito bene la tua storia.


In effetti potrebbe essere una contraddizione ma non lo è: vivo solo dal maggio 2009 e col senno di poi posso dire di essere stato affettivamente solo da molto tempo prima, anni prima, se non da sempre. Ecco spiegato il perchè della mia affermazione.


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe essere una contraddizione ma non lo è: vivo solo dal maggio 2009 e col senno di poi posso dire di essere stato affettivamente solo da molto tempo prima, anni prima, se non da sempre. Ecco spiegato il perchè della mia affermazione.


 
Mi dispiace. Ti auguro di trovare finalmente una donna in grado di apprezzarti. :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

*sorridiamo!*

:lipstick:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è individuale anche apprezzare certe modalità di incontro.
> A me il week end fuori piace meno della serata a casa.



Sicuro, ma c'è un subtext diverso, da che mondo è mondo.

Con un fidanzato/compagno, anch'io posso preferire una serata "intima", ma quando due persone ancora sono nella fase della conoscenza, incontrarsi sempre di notte, e sempre in circostanze "intime" ha un significato universale ben preciso: non si è ancora nella fase di sacrificare il tempo "CENTRALE" del proprio week - end / settimana  per stare alla luce del giorno con quella persona.

Esistono persone (specie uomini, ma non solo) capacissimi di portare avanti per mesi/anni fidanzamenti e persino convivenze dove pero' lo spazio per l'altro è rigorosamente delimitato a "zone buie" che non inficiano la LIBERTA' (che è cosa bellissima, come si diceva nell'altro thread, ma va graduata) della persona di fare del suo tempo il cavolo che vuole, perché non si sente "impegnato".

Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :lipstick:


Perchè c'è il fotografo?


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora ...che può fare? Fare lei quella che conquista e fugge?


Persa, ma è quello che ho fatto per arrivare fino qui!
Ho giocato al gatto col topo per mesi, per ritrovarmi con lui!



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma per carità.
> E' solo che alla nostra età bene o male si capisce con chi hai a che fare. Personalmente i "Ti massaggio i piedi e parliamo fino alle 3 del mattina" per me sono da mettere in una certa categoria (non abbastanza interessati/narcisi/irrisolti), ma ripeto PER ME, con tutti i limiti che ciò comporta.
> So che Magenta non cerca l'amore della vita, ma in fondo ci spera, questo è evidente. Magari l'amore è questo qua.
> Magari, no.


Cioè Vere te dici che perchè mi massaggia i piedi in terrazzo mentre parliamo invece che tentare approcci sessuali non è abbastanza interessato?




Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarebbe un inizio, visti anche i pregressi.
> Es. Scusami, ma stasera sono stanca. Se però organizzi qualcosa nel week - end, fammi sapere! (beninteso, non di notte, non a casa sua, non senza sbocco).


Già fatto Vere!!! Credimi che mi sono fatta desiderare e mi faccio desiderare tuttora. Non è che perchè siamo stati soli io e lui 3 volte in un mese vuol dire che non gioco più secondo le Rules...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è individuale anche apprezzare certe modalità di incontro.
> A me il week end fuori piace meno della serata a casa.


Anche a me, la trovo più intima. E poi al weekend fuori direi di no. Troppo sbattimento.

Vado a mangiare e torno!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

*OT Rules*

Non stai piu' giocando secondo le rules, e da mo'!

lui ti invita entro il mercoledì?!

Ti vede alla luce del giorno?!

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Sul Week - end: non due giorni (è troppo presto) basta una gita fuori porta!!! MA ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE, UN INTERO POMERIGGIO DI UN GIORNO FESTIVO!


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non stai piu' giocando secondo le rules, e da mo'!
> 
> lui ti invita entro il mercoledì?!
> 
> ...


Te non hai capito,io mi sto attenendo alle Rules:
Ancora oggi non lo saluto mai per prima -nemmeno sul lavoro- anzi se con la coda dell'occhio lo vedo arrivare faccio finta di nulla e continuo a lavorare.
Lascio che paghi sempre lui (cioè,non è una cosa che io gli lascio fare,è una cosa che fa e basta) sia quando siamo usciti a cena, sia quando siamo usciti a pranzo. (e con questo rispondo anche alla tua domanda in grassetto).
Non lo chiamo mai io. MAI. Chiama lui e per quanto a volte sia difficile non rispondo. E quando mi richiama (e rispondo dopo 5-6 squilli) mi fingo impegnata (ok,questo di notte non succede).
Finora solo baci e niente altro. Niente niente niente altro.
E poi non ho l'ansia di vederlo, sono una donna impegnata io...
Poi è anche vero che certe Regole le ho ignorate. Sono andata io a casa sua e non è stato lui a venire a prendere me.
Ma fidati le sto seguendo...

Se mi conoscevi prima che leggessi il libro ti saresti strappata i capelli Vere!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Grande Magi :up:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Se mi conoscevi prima che leggessi il libro ti saresti strappata i capelli Vere!!!



sto rimanendo calva a leggervi!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## astonished (28 Giugno 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Te non hai capito,io mi sto attenendo alle Rules:
> Ancora oggi non lo saluto mai per prima -nemmeno sul lavoro- anzi se con la coda dell'occhio lo vedo arrivare faccio finta di nulla e continuo a lavorare.
> Lascio che paghi sempre lui (cioè,non è una cosa che io gli lascio fare,è una cosa che fa e basta) sia quando siamo usciti a cena, sia quando siamo usciti a pranzo. (e con questo rispondo anche alla tua domanda in grassetto).
> Non lo chiamo mai io. MAI. Chiama lui e per quanto a volte sia difficile non rispondo. E quando mi richiama (e rispondo dopo 5-6 squilli) mi fingo impegnata (ok,questo di notte non succede).
> ...



Posso dire la mia?

Sento parlare di questo libro da tempo, di questa famose "Regole" da seguire ed in tutta sincerità, da uomo che probabilmente le ha inconsapevolmente subite, dico che non è una bella cosa: non chiamando mai una persona cosa si dimostrerebbe che se è sempre lui a chiamare allora vuol dire che è interessato e che se magari non lo fa è uno che ci vuole solo provare? Ma dai, veramente si è disposti acredere a queste cose? Il mio parere è che i rapporti di coppia, o relazioni, vanno alimentati in due: chiama chi ha voglia e sente la necessità di farlo mentre non lo si dovrebbe fare quando non se ne avverte un reale bisogno e non perchè è un libro o l'esperienza altrui a dircelo. Io penso che i rapporti vadano vissuti nella maniera più limpida e trasparente possibile, esponendo a tutti i possibili richi magari ma mostrando quello che si è e non quello che si vuol far credere di essere: perchè fingersi impegnati quando non lo si è, o disenteressati quando al contrario si muore dalla voglia di frequentarsi, etc.....ripeto questo libro sulle rules non l'ho letto ma se l'obiettivo fosse quello di seguire delle regole base per conquistare una persona o tener alla larga i farfalloni, quale miglior tattica di dimostrare quello che si è veramente? Tanto se la persona con cui hai a che fare è quella giusta non potrà che apprezzare la tua trapsarenza e se al contrario, hai a che fare con un farlocco a cui interessato solo divertirsi, questi non potrà che essere spaventato dal tuo approccio, dando per scontato che tu non ti concederesti tanto facilmente alle prime avances.

Io posso dirvi che la più bella esperienza che ricordi l'ho vissuta con una donna che di certo ha contravvenuto le poche regole da voi riportate (venne a piedi a casa mia, allora ero studente, si fece 5-6 km d'inverno per portami un LP (allora non erano così diffusi i CD) che sapeva piacermi..................) è stata la persona che di gran lunga mi dimostrato di più e la ricordo sempre volentieri: se vi chiedete perchè non è proseguita la storia, la risposta è semplice era impegnata, io ero libero, quando ho inziato ad essere preso, e lo ero veramente tanto, ero innamoratissimo di Lei, le chiesi di uscire allo scoperto, di lasciare il ragazzo e di viverci la storia, insomma non ci stavo più in quella situazione e forse incosapevolmente anch'io contravvenni ad una delle Rules, (non so magari le rules diconon di non imporre ultimatum), Lei non se la sentì e chiudemmo: io le dissi più o meno così " Stai chiudendo con me per non voler ammettere che tra Te ed il tuo ragazzo lke cose non vanno ma a breve vedrai che lo lascerai per un'altra persona e quella non sarò io" così fu, poi ho saputo che ci fu tutta una serie di vicissitudini ed alla fine tornò con il ragazzo che sposò dopo qualche anno. Qualche anno dopo la incontrai casualmente su un  treno che ci riportava a casa: mi disse così "avevi ragione su molte cose"  e mi sorrise.


----------



## Magenta (28 Giugno 2010)

Ma come, a me sembra di essere bravissima!
Dimmi dove sbaglio ti prego riportami sulla retta via!!:mexican:
Così anche te non resti calva!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Astonished, ma che esempio fai?!
La prima regola delle Regole è che non si corteggiano gli uomini impegnati e non si corteggiano gli uomini tout court se si è impegnate!!!

E comunque le regole non dicono affatto di "Non richiamare" o di fare le cafone.

Leggiti il libro e ne riparliamo! (anche tu Magenta, leggi:mexican::mexican


----------



## astonished (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, ma che esempio fai?!
> La prima regola delle Regole è che non si corteggiano gli uomini impegnati e non si corteggiano gli uomini tout court se si è impegnate!!!
> 
> E comunque le regole non dicono affatto di "Non richiamare" o di fare le cafone.
> ...



Infatti, ho esordito premettendo di non averlo letto il libro nè ho intenzione di farlo, comunque nel mio caso fu Lei, impegnata,  a corteggiare me, poi ci fu un coinvolgimento da parte di entrambi e proprio perchè io me ne innamorai chiesi di "regolarizzare" la nostra situazione!

Sinceramente non affiderei ad un libro il mio destino in campo affettivo/sentimentale.


PS
Tieni presente che si parlava di persone poco più che ventenni, per cui il tutto ha un peso relativo ma ti fa capire quanto lontano debba io andare nei ricordi per pescarne di piacevoli!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Matraini, mi interesserebbe leggere il suo punto di vista a proposito.


Ciao Micio e ciao Magenta...
vedo con piacere che molti stanno più o meno rielaborando alcuni concetti che avevo espresso anch'io all'inizio di questo 3d: è giusto che Magenta viva senza farsi troppe seghe mentali questo piacevole momento della sua vita, proprio perchè si sta rapportando con una persona adulta, non con un vaso di vetro di Murano che può polverizzarsi al minimo urto. lei stessa non è più così fragile, visti i suoi trascorsi. Ciononostante quoto quel che ha detto Aston ( mi sembra sia stato lui) a proposito della tranvata in faccia, che si può essere meno disposti a prendere con l'avanzare dell'età.
E qui vengo al discorso della gelosia, scusandomi con Magi per l'invasione momentanea del suo 3d, ma prometto che sarò breve...

Io la considero un sentimento stupido perchè procura dispiacere e tormento solo e soltanto a chi la prova: non è che con la gelosia provata si possa cambiare il corso delle cose... oltretutto il bersaglio della nostra gelosia ne può essere solo infastidito, perchè essa pretenderebbe un suo cambio di rotta che mal si aggraderebbe alla libertà individuale che io considero SACRA, qualsiasi legame si possa instaurare con chiunque.
Una persona gelosa è paralizzata nelle sue azioni da qualcosa che non serve a nulla e a una certa età penso che, potendo, si cerchi di evitare ciò che procura rabbia dolore e dispiacere, in virtù del fatto che ci pensa la vita, senza il nostro permesso, a procurarcene già abbastanza.


----------



## Anna A (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, ma che esempio fai?!
> La prima regola delle Regole è che non si corteggiano gli uomini impegnati e non si corteggiano gli uomini tout court se si è impegnate!!!
> 
> E comunque le regole non dicono affatto di "Non richiamare" o di fare le cafone.
> ...


troppo casino ricordarsi tutte le regole, preferisco regolarmi come mi va in quel momento.
tanto.. alla fine tutto ha una fine.
(oggi sono ottimista alle stelle. si vede?:mrgreen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> troppo casino ricordarsi tutte le regole, preferisco regolarmi come mi va in quel momento.
> tanto.. alla fine tutto ha una fine.
> (oggi sono ottimista alle stelle. si vede?:mrgreen


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, ma che esempio fai?!
> La prima regola delle Regole è che non si corteggiano gli uomini impegnati e non si corteggiano gli uomini tout court se si è impegnate!!!
> 
> E comunque le regole non dicono affatto di "Non richiamare" o di fare le cafone.
> ...


Confesso la mia ignoranza... di che libro state parlando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Confesso la mia ignoranza... di che libro state parlando?


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817014977/fein-ellen-schneider-sherrie/le-regole.html


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817869492/fein-ellen-schneider-sherrie/regole-per-il-matrimonio.html

:up:


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817014977/fein-ellen-schneider-sherrie/le-regole.html
> 
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817869492/fein-ellen-schneider-sherrie/regole-per-il-matrimonio.html
> ...


grassie!:up:

comunque anche solo leggendo la sinopsi ..... bah? Se esistessero manuali universali su come vivere felici, questo forum avrebbe chiuso i battenti da un pezzo...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> troppo casino ricordarsi tutte le regole, preferisco regolarmi come mi va in quel momento.
> tanto.. alla fine tutto ha una fine.
> (oggi sono *ottimista *alle stelle. si vede?:mrgreen



meglio!!!

Che musica bella stai ascoltando? Dammi un buon consiglio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

A parte tutto, i detrattori del libro di solito non l'hanno letto altrimenti saprebbero che la cifra è a) l'ironia b) il pensiero - a mio avviso condivisibile - che senza una sana AUTOSTIMA nella vita non si arriva da nessuna parte


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parte tutto, i detrattori del libro di solito non l'hanno letto altrimenti saprebbero che la cifra è a) l'ironia b) il pensiero - a mio avviso condivisibile - che senza una sana AUTOSTIMA nella vita non si arriva da nessuna parte


è l'ingrediente necessario numero uno.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parte tutto, i detrattori del libro di solito non l'hanno letto altrimenti saprebbero che la cifra è a) l'ironia b) il pensiero - a mio avviso condivisibile - che senza una sana AUTOSTIMA nella vita non si arriva da nessuna parte


 però sai bene che chi è in possesso di sana autostima non penserà mai di avere bisogno di un libro.
di tanti sì


----------



## Anna A (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> meglio!!!
> 
> Che musica bella stai ascoltando? Dammi un buon consiglio!


senti che bella questa "stupendo" di Vasco!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XCoRzJrWQE&feature=related


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parte tutto, i detrattori del libro di solito non l'hanno letto altrimenti saprebbero che la cifra è a) l'ironia b) il pensiero - a mio avviso condivisibile - che senza una sana AUTOSTIMA nella vita non si arriva da nessuna parte


Beh sai, c'è anche chi ne ha troppa di autostima e deve ridimensionarsi un po' (mi riferisco a persone arroganti o prepotenti che ho incontrato nella mia vita). In questo senso nessun manuale va bene sempre per tutti.


----------



## oceansize (29 Giugno 2010)

Anche se l'arroganza e la prepotenza non sono indici di autostima il più delle volte, anzi...


----------



## Magenta (2 Luglio 2010)

Wow ho avviato una discussione parlando del libro delle Rules...
Beh è vero che la vita non va decisa in base ad un libro ma... devo ammettere che tante regole che nel libro si trovano, nella realtà vengono ignorate da una stragrande parte del mondo femminile.
Ma non ignorate per stupidità o fretta, ignorate perchè non vengono in mente, nemmeno ci pensano...

Comunque,
ragazzi,
mi sono scoperta cotta anche io...
cotta? no no è poco, io sono stracotta di questo qui.
Mi sa che mi sto innamorando...
e sono terrorizzata...
sono spaventatissima e ragionandoci su potrei anche scappare da tutto quello che sento...se non fosse che è bellissimo...
penso di essere felice.
Ora, nel presente. A domani non ci penso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

:up:


----------



## Magenta (12 Luglio 2010)

*nuovi aggionamenti*

La mia vita da donna innamorata si sta rivelando la cosa più bella che mi sia capitata...e non esagero...
Una delle cose migliori è che stiamo riuscendo a separare il lavoro dalla vita privata. Chi sa di noi, un paio di amici, sono increduli vedendoci lavorare assieme. Soprattutto per come sono io, per come resto tranquillamente a chiacchierare con i colleghi e lui, per come nulla, assolutamente nulla, trapela dalle nostre parole, dai nostri occhi...
Sono proprio soddisfatta di questo, anche perchè sarebbe stato un problema, per entrambi.
Poi invece quando ci  troviamo da soli, quando riusciamo a chiudere fuori tutto il mondo, diamo il meglio di noi... non avrei creduto di poter provare ancora un sentimento così, così forte, e in così poco tempo. Eppure è reale, non è un rapporto placebo e nemmeno un chiodo schiacchia chiodo. E' solo che mi è capitata la persona giusta in un momento che giusto non era...e abbiamo dovuto adattarci,a quel momento. Ma non avrei potuto lasciarlo andare.
Io cerco di rimanere freddina ogni tanto, di non farmi travolgere da "mi manca" o "voglio sentirlo" e ci riesco, sono diventata brava proprio,ma questo non mi impedisce di pensare a lui ogni attimo.

Ovviamente tutto questo mondo meraviglioso in cui mi trovo a vivere con lui non poteva essere perfetto.
Ci sarebbe un problemino non da poco. POTEVA NON ESSERCI, DEL RESTO?
Poteva essere tutto fiocchettini e cuoricini?
Assolutamente no!
Il problemino non da poco è rappresentato dai miei genitori.
Ai quali non ho detto nulla, se non che vedo per qualche serata dei colleghi, tra i quali anche lui.
Praticamente mi sento un'adolescente in fuga da scuola.
Mi tocca dire bugie e inventare serate con amiche ignare, fare km e km in macchina, leggermi trame dei film su internet (che perfortuna c'è) e sentirmi...una merda!
Perchè ai miei ho sempre detto tutto, perchè non li ho mai tenuti all'oscuro di nulla di ciò che succedeva nella mia vita, tanto che un giorno perfino mia mamma mi ha detto "Mi stai raccontando troppo!"...
Le loro paure sono che mi butti in un altro rapporto deleterio e sbagliato e ci esca con le ossa rotte, di nuovo,e che di nuovo loro si ritrovino a dover raccogliere i cocci.
Non so come intavolare il discorso, non so come poter spiegare loro quello che mi sta succedendo, sarò anche un'adulta ma l'opinione e la stima che i miei genitori hanno per me restano le più importanti. Non c'è parere che abbia più peso del loro, non c'è orgoglio più grande dell'essere stimata da loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2010)

Parlane con lui.
Poi...si vedrà...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Luglio 2010)

Chi dei due ha voluto mantenere il "segreto" sulla vostra relazione? Sii sincera.

Io sarò franca: non è una cosa seria. Non ti affezionare troppo.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti che bella questa "stupendo" di Vasco!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XCoRzJrWQE&feature=related




Io con Vasco ho uno strano rapporto d'amore e odio Grazie per la canzone!:up:


----------



## Magenta (12 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi dei due ha voluto mantenere il "segreto" sulla vostra relazione? Sii sincera.
> 
> Io sarò franca: non è una cosa seria. Non ti affezionare troppo.


Sarò sincera,a che pro mentire a voi?
Io sono stata da subito quella che ha voluto il silenzio. Dopo il primo bacio, più di un mese fa, ho chiesto silenzio a lui e a quelli che erano con noi.
Non voglio chiacchiere dove lavoro, non sarebbero vantaggiose per il posto a cui sto mirando da mesi.
E anche per lui non sarebbero proprio rose e fiori.
Separare vita privata e lavoro mi sembra logico, perchè Vere non ti sembra seria la cosa? a me sembra la "relazione" (anche se è azzardato chiamarla così) più seria che ho avuto finora, basata non sull'impeto iniziale ma sulla logica e la ragione.
Dimmi poi te.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> La mia vita da donna innamorata si sta rivelando la cosa più bella che mi sia capitata...e non esagero...
> Una delle cose migliori è che stiamo riuscendo a separare il lavoro dalla vita privata. Chi sa di noi, un paio di amici, sono increduli vedendoci lavorare assieme. Soprattutto per come sono io, per come resto tranquillamente a chiacchierare con i colleghi e lui, per come nulla, assolutamente nulla, trapela dalle nostre parole, dai nostri occhi...
> Sono proprio soddisfatta di questo, anche perchè sarebbe stato un problema, per entrambi.
> Poi invece quando ci  troviamo da soli, quando riusciamo a chiudere fuori tutto il mondo, diamo il meglio di noi... non avrei creduto di poter provare ancora un sentimento così, così forte, e in così poco tempo. Eppure è reale, non è un rapporto placebo e nemmeno un chiodo schiacchia chiodo. E' solo che mi è capitata la persona giusta in un momento che giusto non era...e abbiamo dovuto adattarci,a quel momento. Ma non avrei potuto lasciarlo andare.
> ...


Maggy che belle notizie. Non farti condizionare dai genitori. Segui il tuo cuore e soprattutto, non avere mai paura. Sono veramente felice di sentirti così. Dev'essere bellissimo per lui sentirsi cercato, desiderato, appena ho un attimo corro da te...ecc...ecc...ah che belle queste storie! Mi rinfranchi il morale. Grazie!


----------



## Micia (12 Luglio 2010)

magenta, io non la chiamo storia poco seria come nemmeno seria. sono definizioni che mi irritano , non me ne voglia Vere.

esistono storie . tante. e di diversa natura e di alcune è facile fare previsoni di altre meno. e di altre meno ancora.

è magenta che non si deve fare film dopo un solo mese di frequentazione. è magenta che dovrebbe difendere questa relazione da una necessario riserbo nei confronti di chi VUOLE SOLO IL SUO BENE.
ma è cosi necessario parlarne subito?
non puoi aspettare di essere piu' certa non di te stessa, e dei tuoi sentimenti che non discuto, ma della relazione in sè stessa, che prevede anche il contributo di LUI, e della sua volontà che ancora devi misurare nel lungo periodo.

Se lo ami, non pretendere.
Se lo ami non battere i piedi perchè tutto accada subito.
datti del tempo. a che servono le esperienze dolorose se nulla ci insegnano?


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Mage, se sei spinta dal cuore ma non dimentichi dove hai messo la testa e sei presente a te stessa ogni scelta che fai allora è la relazione giusta, il momento giusto, la persona giusta.... se sei tu che stai scegliendo cosa fare e con chi e non il contrario mascherato da "anche io lo voglio"(no, sei TU e non ANCHE TU che vuoi!) allora sei sulal buona strada perchè comunque, eventualmente, non ti perderai in ciò che stai facendo...vivitela serenamente....
In bocca al lupo

p.s.: sta cosa della segretezza però non piace manco a me... ma io sono un caso a parte, avendo dovuto vivere nell'ombra per anni l'ombra non mi sa neanche più di refrigerio ma solo di voler nascondere insicurezze (o peggio)... non è questo il tuo caso!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> magenta, io non la chiamo storia poco seria come nemmeno seria. sono definizioni che mi irritano , non me ne voglia Vere.
> 
> esistono storie . tante. e di diversa natura e di alcune è facile fare previsoni di altre meno. e di altre meno ancora.
> 
> ...


Non so quanto possa essere possibile IMHO


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> datti del tempo. a che servono le esperienze dolorose se nulla ci insegnano?


A me sembra che Magy di lezioni dolorose ne abbia già avute abbastanza. Io sinceramente le auguro tanta felicità e un uomo che RESPIRI SOLO LEI!!!

Se lei ha davvero voluto il silenzio, in una fase "antecedente", ha perfettamente senso.

Ma se le cose vanno avanti, devono uscire dall'anonimato... o no?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so quanto possa essere possibile IMHO


Ma infatti.
La premessa "Sto buonina, non rovescio la barca" sappiamo tutti come va a finire.
L'uomo la barca la deve guidare LUI. Tutto è cambiato, tranne questo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> La premessa "Sto buonina, non rovescio la barca" sappiamo tutti come va a finire.
> L'uomo la barca la deve guidare LUI. Tutto è cambiato, tranne questo.


Hai voglia. Verena ma che fare se ti trovi con una che cerca sempre in tutti i modi di mettersi in competizione con te? Diventa perfino la storpiatura della femminilità. Pensa ad un uomo che si mette al timone e da mane a sera riceve critiche sul suo modo di guidare. 
Bisogna anche saperselo tener da conto un uomo: spece se ha sempre dimostrato NEI FATTI se ci ama o meno. Mi piace molto come la pensi!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> La premessa "Sto buonina, non rovescio la barca" sappiamo tutti come va a finire.
> *L'uomo la barca la deve guidare LUI.* Tutto è cambiato, tranne questo.


Lo penso anche io, almeno io voglio che sia cosi' per me


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

mi accodo.anche se a lui do sempre l'impressione di levargli il timone dalle mani...nella realtà non voglio farlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi accodo.*anche se a lui do sempre l'impressione di levargli il timone dalle mani*...nella realtà non voglio farlo:mrgreen:


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me sembra che Magy di lezioni dolorose ne abbia già avute abbastanza. Io sinceramente le auguro tanta felicità e un uomo che RESPIRI SOLO LEI!!!
> 
> Se lei ha davvero voluto il silenzio, in una fase "antecedente", ha perfettamente senso.
> 
> Ma se le cose vanno avanti, devono uscire dall'anonimato... o no?


 
certo che si .


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia. Verena ma *che fare se ti trovi con una che cerca sempre in tutti i modi di mettersi in competizione con te? Diventa perfino la storpiatura della femminilità. Pensa ad un uomo che si mette al timone e da mane a sera riceve critiche sul suo modo di guidare. *
> Bisogna anche saperselo tener da conto un uomo: spece se ha sempre dimostrato NEI FATTI se ci ama o meno. Mi piace molto come la pensi!


 
ma questa è una problematica che vivi tu oppure sono stata disattenta e magenta si comporta così?

perchè messa così, sembra quasi che tu lo attribuisca all'autrice del 3d


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Mah... non sono del tutto convinta... l'uomo ha da fa' l'uomo ...non lo capisco proprio bene.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

boh..anche io zono confusa


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Credo sia una questione di gusti... a me l'uomo poco deciso, dubbioso, che tentenna non garba e neanche mi convince troppo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia una questione di gusti... a me l'uomo poco deciso, dubbioso, che tentenna non garba


 Perché la donna che tentenna sì?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché la donna che tentenna sì?


No, ma le donne tentennano molto meno quando si tratta d'impegnarsi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, ma le donne tentennano molto meno quando si tratta d'impegnarsi


 Allora vi piace un uomo che sia...donna.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

Bah io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita...se sei per le pari opportunità quindi discutere rendere partecipe la tua compagna in tutto, non va bene non tieni le palle e non sei abbastanza uomo....se fai l'uomo deciso con le palle...che scherzi!!! sei il solito maschilista....se stai na via di mezzo manco vieni considerato...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita...se sei per le pari opportunità quindi discutere rendere partecipe la tua compagna in tutto, non va bene non tieni le palle e non sei abbastanza uomo....se fai l'uomo deciso con le palle...che scherzi!!! sei il solito maschilista....se stai na via di mezzo manco vieni considerato...:unhappy:


 Mettiti com me... :up:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora vi piace un uomo che sia...donna.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No stai parafrasando... l'uomo che tentenna semplicemente non e' coinvolto... la donna che tentenna non e' detto che non sia coinvolta.

Poi sinceramente delle donne che tentennano me ne frega poco... si parlava di uomini, a me piace cosi' a te piacera' quello che piace a te


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita...*se sei per le pari opportunità quindi discutere rendere partecipe la tua compagna in tutto, non va bene non tieni le palle e non sei abbastanza uomo**....se fai l'uomo deciso con le palle...che scherzi!!! sei il solito maschilista....se stai na via di mezzo manco vieni considerato*...:unhappy:


Stai travisando il senso di quello che e' stato scritto IMHO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No stai parafrasando... l'uomo che tentenna semplicemente non e' coinvolto... la donna che tentenna non e' detto che non sia coinvolta.
> 
> Poi sinceramente delle donne che tentennano me ne frega poco... si parlava di uomini, a me piace cosi' a te piacera' quello che piace a te


 Io credo che sia la stessa cosa.
Se si tentenna ci sono dei motivi, per uomini e per donne.
Non credo che un uomo che ha avuto ripetuti fallimenti sarebbe più affidabile se si mostrasse sicuro e decisionista, piuttosto che con qualche dubbio e riserva.


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia una questione di gusti... a me l'uomo poco deciso, dubbioso, che tentenna non garba e neanche mi convince troppo


 ambeh..si, certo, ma anche l'amica o l'amico dubbioso, insicuro, pieno di paure non m'attizza.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che sia la stessa cosa.
> Se si tentenna ci sono dei motivi, per uomini e per donne.
> Non credo che un uomo che ha avuto ripetuti fallimenti sarebbe più affidabile se si mostrasse sicuro e decisionista, piuttosto che con qualche dubbio e riserva.


Io credo di no, perche' non siamo la stessa cosa... non ho detto che per le donne non ci sono motivi ho detto solo che sono diversi

L'affidabilita' non te la da nessuno, con o senza fallimenti decisionista o meno... chi tentenna e si tiene le riserve per me (ripeto ME) e' gia' scartato... e' una questione di sensazione... io preferisco che lui guidi la macchina e insieme si decida dove andare, poi tutto puo' sempre andare storto, ci si puo' anche dare cambio alla guida se e' stanco... 

Ma ripeto a me va bene cosi'... ad altri cosa'


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No stai parafrasando... l'uomo che tentenna semplicemente non e' coinvolto... la donna che tentenna non e' detto che non sia coinvolta.
> 
> Poi sinceramente delle donne che tentennano me ne frega poco... si parlava di uomini, a me piace cosi' a te piacera' quello che piace a te


 


ah...ora ho capito.

si sono d'accordo.
appure ame piace l'hommo deciso allora.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... l'uomo che tentenna semplicemente non e' coinvolto... la donna che tentenna non e' detto che non sia coinvolta.


l'uomo che tentenna può essere  previdente, non necessariamente non coinvolto. Oggi come oggi se mi voglio buttare una rete può far comodo 
ma probabilmente dipende da quanti lanci si sono già fatti


----------



## Magenta (13 Luglio 2010)

Non so se questa cosa dei tentennamenti sia venuta fuori spontaneamente o l'abbia generata qualche mio post, ma visto che siamo nel mio thread la faccio mia e vi dico: lui non tentenna affatto.
Lui è deciso.
Lui vuole me, fidatevi.
E non solo a parole.
Mi ha detto che se servisse per farmi capire quanto ci tiene a me mi bacerebbe ancora domani in mezzo al centro.
Sono io che tentenno, anche se non è la decisione giusta.
Più che tentennare cerco di mimetizzare.
Come ho detto la mia situazione lavorativa è in fase di cambiamento e se chi prende le decisioni dovesse venire a conoscenza di questa storia la riterrebbe una "debolezza" da parte mia, una "mancanza di carattere" o "mancanza di serietà" verso la mia vita professionale. 
Ecco perchè non ci tengo che si venga a sapere.
Oltre al fatto logico che non voglio chiacchiere, in un centro commerciale è come stare allo zoo tutto il tempo, in vetrina, ci sono tante di quelle chiacchiere, e leggende metropolitane, e pettegolezzi... non ne voglio creare altri... 
Non è che non ci guardiamo nemmeno in faccia eh...
Anzi, andiamo a bere il caffè assieme, facciamo pausa cicca assieme, pranziamo assieme...ci facciamo vedere un sacco sempre assieme, non ci nascondiamo mica... ma non diamo adito a chiacchiere baciandoci o tenendoci per mano o roba così. Ci siamo detti "chi vuole capire lo capirà..."...
Lui non tentenna.
Io nemmeno.
Sento quello che prova, ed è incredibile, perchè è insieme razionale e istintivo.
Sto ancora sperimentando, non dò nulla per scontato, lo sto conoscendo, non ho fretta. Per la prima volta, non ho il fuoco sotto al culo...
E' come se avessi tutto il tempo del mondo...
E' bellissimo.

*BENTORNATO CONTE!!! BACI *


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi accodo.anche se a lui do sempre l'impressione di levargli il timone dalle mani...nella realtà non voglio farlo:mrgreen:


'nfatti!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Non so se questa cosa dei tentennamenti sia venuta fuori spontaneamente o l'abbia generata qualche mio post, ma visto che siamo nel mio thread la faccio mia e vi dico: lui non tentenna affatto.
> Lui è deciso.
> Lui vuole me, fidatevi.
> E non solo a parole.
> ...


Come ti dicevo...stessa sensazione che ho avuto io dal I bacio...dalla I cena...dal I condividere qualcosa che non foses un discorso lavorativo... la normalità...la non fretta...la serenità...il vivere alla giornata perchè senti che tante giornate faranno la vita...la sensazione che lui sia la persona giusta perchè anche tu sei la sua persona giusta...qualcosa di mai sentito (che però non son le campane dell'ammmore...è diverso....sembra di meno ma è di più....qualcosa di maturo, di reale, di normale, di è così che deve essere e sarebbe sempre dovuto essere, anche le altre volte, perchè è questo che cercavo!)...
E' così che deve essere....so come ti senti... io son 8 mesi ormai che mi ci sento così...

Vai avanti Magè...fatti pochi problemi...che non vuol dire fatti poche aspettative o datti tempo.... vivi quello che devi se lo senti...senza considerarti sopravvissuta dal passato o miracolata dal presente...normalità, serenità, vita...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Magenta, io non sono il Polpo Paul.
Pero' ti dico solo una cosa: un decimo del cuore qui tienilo in campana.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Magenta, io non sono il Polpo Paul.
> Pero' ti dico solo una cosa: un decimo del cuore qui tienilo in campana.


Ma Vere, non mi pare da come scrive che non ci abbia messo anche un pò di raziocinio in ciò che fa... il fatto di pensare anche al lavoro, quindi a se stesa, è un chiaro indizio del fatto che i piedi li tiene in terra e come...non trovi?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma Vere, non mi pare da come scrive che non ci abbia messo anche un pò di raziocinio in ciò che fa... il fatto di pensare anche al lavoro, quindi a se stesa, è un chiaro indizio del fatto che i piedi li tiene in terra e come...non trovi?


Non trovo. Il lavoro non c'entra con i sentimenti.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non trovo. Il lavoro non c'entra con i sentimenti.


Appunto!


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita...se sei per le pari opportunità quindi discutere rendere partecipe la tua compagna in tutto, non va bene non tieni le palle e non sei abbastanza uomo....se fai l'uomo deciso con le palle...che scherzi!!! sei il solito maschilista....se stai na via di mezzo manco vieni considerato...:unhappy:


 le pari opportunità appartengono a diritti e doveri , la mascolinità , la virilità nel senso completo del termine,
non conosce femminismo o maschilismo è la giusta metà di una donna e come tale la completa .


----------



## Magenta (13 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo...stessa sensazione che ho avuto io dal I bacio...dalla I cena...dal I condividere qualcosa che non foses un discorso lavorativo... la normalità...la non fretta...la serenità...il vivere alla giornata perchè senti che tante giornate faranno la vita...la sensazione che lui sia la persona giusta perchè anche tu sei la sua persona giusta...qualcosa di mai sentito (che però non son le campane dell'ammmore...è diverso....sembra di meno ma è di più....qualcosa di maturo, di reale, di normale, di è così che deve essere e sarebbe sempre dovuto essere, anche le altre volte, perchè è questo che cercavo!)...
> E' così che deve essere....so come ti senti... io son 8 mesi ormai che mi ci sento così...
> 
> Vai avanti Magè...fatti pochi problemi...che non vuol dire fatti poche aspettative o datti tempo.... vivi quello che devi se lo senti...senza considerarti sopravvissuta dal passato o miracolata dal presente...normalità, serenità, vita...


Sai tinky una volta, in uno slancio di sincerità gli ho chiesto "ma dov'eri tu mentre io avevo bisogno di te"... è veramente una sensazione strana quella che sento... l'altra sera ci siamo visti e appena l'ho potuto abbracciare gli ho detto "non mi sono resa conto di quanto mi mancavi finchè non ti ho visto" ed è vero... è tutto talmente fatto con calma, con serenità, senza nessuna ansia, che quando non lo vedo per un paio di giorni mi sembra persino che non mi manchi... poi me lo ritrovo davanti e mi rendo conto di quanto mi sia mancato... 

E' come hai detto tu, non mi faccio problemi ma nemmeno aspettative nè illusioni. Quelle volte che lui tenta di parlarmi di un ipotetico futuro (fosse anche "quest'inverno andiamo a sciare") io lo blocco... non voglio sentire parlare di futuro,di nessun futuro. Per me ci siamo io e lui, adesso, nel tempo presente. E non conta nient'altro. Per ora è così, lui lo sa. Anche se vorrebbe dirmi più spesso tante cose (l'altra notte mi ha detto "è una vita che ti aspetto"...al buio, in camera sua,era così romantico...) sa che non le voglio sentire.
Voglio lui adesso, e questo è tutto quello che so.



Verena67 ha detto:


> Magenta, io non sono il Polpo Paul.
> Pero' ti dico solo una cosa: un decimo del cuore qui tienilo in campana.


Vere proprio per il fatto che di futuro non voglio sentir parlare credimi se ti dico che me lo sto tenendo caro il mio cuore.
Non posso negare di essere innamorata di questo ragazzo,ma ormai so anche quanto dolore può provocare l'amore,quindi ... saprei anche come difendermi dal dolore. 
Se mi viene fatto del bene, e lui me lo sta facendo, ricambio col bene, è naturale.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sai tinky una volta, in uno slancio di sincerità gli ho chiesto "ma dov'eri tu mentre io avevo bisogno di te"... è veramente una sensazione strana quella che sento... l'altra sera ci siamo visti e appena l'ho potuto abbracciare gli ho detto "non mi sono resa conto di quanto mi mancavi finchè non ti ho visto" ed è vero... è tutto talmente fatto con calma, con serenità, senza nessuna ansia, che quando non lo vedo per un paio di giorni mi sembra persino che non mi manchi... poi me lo ritrovo davanti e mi rendo conto di quanto mi sia mancato...
> 
> E' come hai detto tu, non mi faccio problemi ma nemmeno aspettative nè illusioni. Quelle volte che lui tenta di parlarmi di un ipotetico futuro (fosse anche "quest'inverno andiamo a sciare") io lo blocco... non voglio sentire parlare di futuro,di nessun futuro. Per me ci siamo io e lui, adesso, nel tempo presente. E non conta nient'altro. Per ora è così, lui lo sa. Anche se vorrebbe dirmi più spesso tante cose (l'altra notte mi ha detto "è una vita che ti aspetto"...al buio, in camera sua,era così romantico...) sa che non le voglio sentire.
> Voglio lui adesso, e questo è tutto quello che so.
> ...


La cosa più strana nella mia relazione attuale. 
Quando sono a letto con lui o sul divano con lui. Luce spenta o molto soffusa. E sento che... sto bene. E basta. Credo non ci siano parole per questo.


----------



## Magenta (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La cosa più strana nella mia relazione attuale.
> Quando sono a letto con lui o sul divano con lui. Luce spenta o molto soffusa. E sento che... sto bene. E basta. Credo non ci siano parole per questo.


Te e Tinky siete due anime beate...
Per ora posso anche io dire: sto bene. Tutto qui.
Per ora. Nel presente. E mi basta così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Te e Tinky siete due anime beate...
> Per ora posso anche io dire: sto bene. Tutto qui.
> Per ora. Nel presente. E mi basta così.


 Hai letto Lorelay?:up:


----------



## Magenta (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto Lorelay?:up:


Anche lei un'anima beata?
devo andare a leggerla, dai dimmi il titolo del thread!
ma sono troppo contenta anche per lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Anche lei un'anima beata?
> devo andare a leggerla, dai dimmi il titolo del thread!
> ma sono troppo contenta anche per lei...


 http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=980


----------



## Magenta (14 Luglio 2010)

Ho letto quello che ha scritto Lorelai...
mi sembra che il cuore batta forte anche a lei,ma sembra anche che lei non sia proprio presissima...
gli ho chiesto di mandare aggiornamenti... chissà chissà...

Le anime beate sono favolose:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ho letto quello che ha scritto Lorelai...
> mi sembra che il cuore batta forte anche a lei,ma sembra anche che lei non sia proprio presissima...
> gli ho chiesto di mandare aggiornamenti... chissà chissà...
> 
> Le anime beate sono favolose:mexican:


 Siete giovani e ...vi meritate che la vita vi sorrida... :up:


----------



## Magenta (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siete giovani e ...vi meritate che la vita vi sorrida... :up:


Ma Persa, te la meriti anche tu sai...
se penso a quanto sai di me e a quanto poco io so di te...
Il mio Pozzo di Scienza!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

Essere presissime cosa vuol dire? perdersi di nuovo ed annullarsi nell'altro? giustificare la propria esistenza perchè sei con e dell'altro? no, grazie... io sono IO...lui è LUI....la differenza ora è che c'è un insieme e si chiama NOI... e lo riconosco, e lo vogliamo insieme...
E' inebriante stare bene al "solo" fine di sentirsi addosso finalmente una esistenza normale...


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siete giovani e ...vi meritate che la vita vi sorrida... :up:


Chiunque è meritevole di arrivare ad assaporare la normalità e la serenità dopo la sofferenza, non conto l'età Persa.... :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ho letto quello che ha scritto Lorelai...
> mi sembra che il cuore batta forte anche a lei,ma sembra anche che lei non sia proprio presissima...
> gli ho chiesto di mandare aggiornamenti... chissà chissà...
> 
> Le anime beate sono favolose:mexican:


Ah noi anime bannate!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Chiunque è meritevole di arrivare ad assaporare la normalità e la serenità dopo la sofferenza, non conto l'età Persa.... :up:


 ...però è più ...complicato...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La cosa più strana nella mia relazione attuale.
> Quando sono a letto con lui o sul divano con lui. Luce spenta o molto soffusa. E sento che... sto bene. E basta. Credo non ci siano parole per questo.


E vabbé.
Ma non voler mai pensare al futuro alla tua età è "insano".
E' un meccanismo (fasullo) di autodifesa.
Ci pensi, eccome!!!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E vabbé.
> Ma non voler mai pensare al futuro alla tua età è "insano".
> E' un meccanismo (fasullo) di autodifesa.
> Ci pensi, eccome!!!


 Ci penso eccome!! al presente e al futuro, immediato e lontano. 
Ma capisco che per magenta ci possa essere un periodo 'ponte' in cui non ci pensa. Se a settembre, ottobre ancora mi dice che non vuole programmi e che non vuole rendere pubblica la cosa... mi preoccupo!!


----------



## Magenta (15 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ci penso eccome!! al presente e al futuro, immediato e lontano.
> Ma capisco che per magenta ci possa essere un periodo 'ponte' in cui non ci pensa. Se a settembre, ottobre ancora mi dice che non vuole programmi e che non vuole rendere pubblica la cosa... mi preoccupo!!


Sai Grande...mi preoccuperei anche io... ma non mi sono messa una scadenza.
Certo non mi nascondo...con lui... non penso metterò mai i cartelli in giro per il centro commerciale ma come ho già detto non è che non ci guardiamo nemmeno,anzi... passiamo tutto il tempo possibile assieme, quindi chi vuol capire capirà...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ci penso eccome!! al presente e al futuro, immediato e lontano.
> Ma capisco che per magenta ci possa essere un periodo 'ponte' in cui non ci pensa. Se a settembre, ottobre ancora mi dice che non vuole programmi e che non vuole rendere pubblica la cosa... mi preoccupo!!





oddio ma non pensavo di rispondere a te, bensì a Magenta....tu so che ci pensi:mexican:


----------



## Magenta (15 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oddio ma non pensavo di rispondere a te, bensì a Magenta....tu so che ci pensi:mexican:


Beh dai Vere, se pensassi già alla Famiglia del Mulino Bianco un mese dopo averlo baciato sarei da reparto psichiatrico... soprattutto per quello che c'è stato prima di questo mese, per i 5 anni di convivenza con un uomo che mi sono resa conto di non conoscere, per il dolore che mi ha provocato e tutto...
Un mese non è nulla alla fine...
Sono innamorata, ok, ci sta... ma pensare al futuro mi sembra prematuro (futuro inteso come futuro "nostro").

Cioè, se fossi qui tutta fiocchettini e cuoricini probabilmente qualcuno di voi rolleyes mi chiederebbe se sono impazzita!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Beh dai Vere, *se pensassi già alla Famiglia del Mulino Bianco un mese dopo averlo baciato sarei da reparto psichiatrico... *soprattutto per quello che c'è stato prima di questo mese, per i 5 anni di convivenza con un uomo che mi sono resa conto di non conoscere, per il dolore che mi ha provocato e tutto...
> Un mese non è nulla alla fine...
> Sono innamorata, ok, ci sta... ma pensare al futuro mi sembra prematuro (futuro inteso come futuro "nostro").
> 
> Cioè, se fossi qui tutta fiocchettini e cuoricini probabilmente qualcuno di voi rolleyes mi chiederebbe se sono impazzita!!!!


Le balle.
A 16, sì, alla tua età, è il minimo.
Tu qualche treno te lo sei già bruciata, è ora di mirare al sodo, se VUOI una famiglia (non è obbligatorio, eh!)

Non perdere tempo, gioia, sapessi come passa in fretta....!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Le balle.
> A 16, sì, alla tua età, è il minimo.
> Tu qualche treno te lo sei già bruciata, è ora di mirare al sodo, se VUOI una famiglia (non è obbligatorio, eh!)
> 
> Non perdere tempo, gioia, sapessi come passa in fretta....!


Va beh dai e' appena un mese:condom:


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Le balle.
> A 16, sì, alla tua età, è il minimo.
> Tu qualche treno te lo sei già bruciata, è ora di mirare al sodo, se VUOI una famiglia (non è obbligatorio, eh!)
> 
> Non perdere tempo, gioia, sapessi come passa in fretta....!


:rotflerò Vere, te me fai morir...:rotfl:

Ho capito che voglio una famiglia e non ho 16 anni e l'orologio biologico ticchetta...ma se la voglio con lui questa famiglia è meglio non farglielo capire dopo un mese...che penso che qualunque uomo si spaventerebbe e fuggirebbe...

Ho sempre avuto l'impressione di avere il tempo che mi mordeva il culo (e scusate il francesismo) ma è come se con lui sapessi di avere tutto il tempo del mondo...


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Le balle.
> A 16, sì, alla tua età, è il minimo.
> Tu qualche treno te lo sei già bruciata, è ora di mirare al sodo, se VUOI una famiglia (non è obbligatorio, eh!)
> 
> Non perdere tempo, gioia, sapessi come passa in fretta....!


teoricamente dissento con forza....in pratica forse verena ha ragione:singleeye:


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Ma come posso io immaginarmi una vita futura con questo ragazzo e soprattutto, come posso farne partecipe lui?

No no dissento con forza...
Non voglio farlo scappare, voglio vivermela, e se dovesse diventare roba seria, ben venga... ma non sarò io a farlo fuggire parlandogli di cose come matrimonio o figli, lungi da me...


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma come posso io immaginarmi una vita futura con questo ragazzo e soprattutto, come posso farne partecipe lui?
> 
> No no dissento con forza...
> *Non voglio farlo scappare, voglio vivermela, e se dovesse diventare roba seria, ben venga... ma non sarò io a farlo fuggire parlandogli di cose come matrimonio o figli, lungi da me*...


 ci mancherebbe...:singleeye:
non credo che verena arrivasse a dire questo. la progettualità deve rimanere (per ora) confinata nei tuoi pensieri per tessere meglio la tela del ragno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> teoricamente dissento con forza....in pratica forse verena ha ragione:singleeye:


Anche io mi sento divisa come lei... le avanza per caso un po' di colla?:singleeye:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> teoricamente dissento con forza....in pratica forse verena ha ragione:singleeye:


 mi farete morire...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma come posso io immaginarmi una vita futura con questo ragazzo e soprattutto, come posso farne partecipe lui?
> 
> No no dissento con forza...
> Non voglio farlo scappare, voglio vivermela, e se dovesse diventare roba seria, ben venga... ma non sarò io a farlo fuggire parlandogli di cose come matrimonio o figli, lungi da me...


 le rules dicono:se dopo 15 mesi non si accenna al matrimonio: FUGGI!!
Non dopo 15 gg.
Altrettanto vero è che se la vivi , anche solo per un mese, senza il pensiero che sì, potrebbe essere la relazione giusta, allora non ha molto senso, alla tua età e posto che tu voglia una famiglia. Insomma: non stai qui a pettinare le bambole, no? 
Ti piace? 
Lo accezzi il pensiero del 'per sempre, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, in salute e in malattia e coi pargoli ovunque'? Se sì, ti benedico! :carneval:
Se no, passa oltre. 
Se non so, datti un tempo per capirlo. Limitato. Limitatissimo. 
Il resto è tutto perso.


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le rules dicono:se dopo 15 mesi non si accenna al matrimonio: FUGGI!!
> Non dopo 15 gg.
> Altrettanto vero è che se la vivi , anche solo per un mese, senza il pensiero che sì, potrebbe essere la relazione giusta, allora non ha molto senso, alla tua età e posto che tu voglia una famiglia. Insomma: non stai qui a pettinare le bambole, no?
> Ti piace?
> ...


 
Grande,ma chi lo accarezza... io lo sogno ad occhi aperti...
Ma non lo lascio assolutamente prendere il sopravvento...
Per come lui si sta comportando con me (un gentiluomo d'altri tempi) per come mi fa sentire (una regina) e per le emozioni che mi sta dando, io uno così lo sposerei domani... 
Ma lui non lo deve sapere!
15 mesi e se non ricevo una proposta di matrimonio scappo?
Me ne mancano solo 14, devo iniziare a lavorarci
Lo adoro, non lo nego, lo adoro.
E' una bellissima persona, mi fa sentire meravigliosamente bene, tranquilla, amata, serena, in pace con me stessa.
Non chiederei altro dalla vita se non Lui, accanto, per tutto il tempo che vivrò.
La verità inconfessabile è questa care le mie ragazze...
altro che pettinare bambole


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2010)

Scusate ragazze, ma e' obbligatorio sposarsi?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma e' obbligatorio sposarsi?  :mrgreen:


Di obbligatorio c'è solo la morte e le tasse

No, per me non è un obbligo, è un continuum naturale. Se un uomo lo amo, lo sposo. (se lo vuole anche lui).
Poi se non si crede nell'istituzione del matrimonio, o non si crede in Dio, è un altro paio di maniche.
Ma se amo,lo sposo. E' naturale.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma e' obbligatorio sposarsi?  :mrgreen:


 per me ,per avere una famiglia no.ma rispetto chi  crede che sia anche un sacramento


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Di obbligatorio c'è solo la morte e le tasse
> 
> No, per me non è un obbligo, è un continuum naturale. Se un uomo lo amo, lo sposo. (se lo vuole anche lui).
> Poi se non si crede nell'istituzione del matrimonio, o non si crede in Dio, è un altro paio di maniche.
> Ma se amo,lo sposo. E' naturale.


 quoto un pò più del solito


----------



## Magenta (16 Luglio 2010)

Per me non è obbligatorio, anche nel caso si avessero figli.
Ma io sono cresciuta sognando il giorno in cui mio padre mi avrebbe accompagnata e consegnata all'uomo che amo, nella navata di una chiesa.
Le favole che ci hanno letto da bambine hanno avuto il loro effetto.
Ecco perchè quando diventerò zia (tra pochi mesi) e mamma (chissà) leggerò alle bambine i libri di Stephen King.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze, ma e' obbligatorio sposarsi?  :mrgreen:


No... sempre che non serva la green card:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... sempre che non serva la green card:rotfl::rotfl:


 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> :rotflerò Vere, te me fai morir...:rotfl:
> 
> Ho capito che voglio una famiglia e non ho 16 anni e l'orologio biologico ticchetta...*ma se la voglio con lui questa famiglia è meglio non farglielo capire dopo un mese...che penso che qualunque uomo si spaventerebbe e fuggirebbe...
> *
> Ho sempre avuto l'impressione di avere il tempo che mi mordeva il culo (e scusate il francesismo) ma è come se con lui sapessi di avere tutto il tempo del mondo...




E' proprio la premessa da cui parte la tua vita sentimentale che è SBAGLIATA (e ti rimando a settembre: LE RULES a memoria, o bacchettate!!).

Chiedi a qualunque donna felicemente sposata: hanno dovuto "Tacere", "Non spaventare", "Muoversi in sottobosco" per farsi sposare?!


NO!!!!

Un uomo ti sposa perché sei la donna adatta. Magari non è amore nel senso romantico, magari è interesse, magari chissà, ma ha fatto la valutazione che SEI LA DONNA GIUSTA per lui e le sue priorità.

Non esiste uomo che si SPAVENTI del matrimonio quando incontra la donna giusta.

Tu hai paura, perché uno che ti abbia scelta non l'hai ancora incontrato. Ma io si, e ti dico: chi ti ama/ti sceglie, non si spaventa facilmente.

Maschietti, confermate, please.

Stai serena, fatti la tua vita, ma non metterti MAI la sordina. E' il modo migliore per finire in relazioni abusive (e tu ne sai qualcosa....!)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Per me non è obbligatorio, anche nel caso si avessero figli.
> Ma io sono cresciuta sognando il giorno in cui mio padre mi avrebbe accompagnata e consegnata all'uomo che amo, nella navata di una chiesa.
> Le favole che ci hanno letto da bambine hanno avuto il loro effetto.
> Ecco perchè quando diventerò zia (tra pochi mesi) e mamma (chissà) leggerò alle bambine i libri di Stephen King.


Oh là.
Ti dico una cosa.
Mio suocero non ha mai proferito verbo.
Il giorno prima del matrimonio mi ha detto: "Vieni nel campo che ti devo parlare!".
Andammo e mi disse: " Tu fa quello che vuoi con mia figlia, ma fa che non debba mai tornare indietro perchè io di un dispiacere del genere ne morirei".
Così questo per me è l'unico impegno d'onore preso e quando si dinì su certi discorsi le dissi: " Finchè vive tuo padre tu non uscirai dalla mia casa!".
Non offenderò mai i sentimenti di un giusto classe 1921!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' proprio la premessa da cui parte la tua vita sentimentale che è SBAGLIATA (e ti rimando a settembre: LE RULES a memoria, o bacchettate!!).
> 
> Chiedi a qualunque donna felicemente sposata: hanno dovuto "Tacere", "Non spaventare", "Muoversi in sottobosco" per farsi sposare?!
> 
> ...


Coadura mai paura. ( No dai scherzo)
Verena hai ragione!
Mio nonno che fu la mia figura di riferimento mi disse: " Se un giorno senti per una il desiderio che sia la madre dei tuoi figli è quella che va bene!".
Ammetto che la mia scelta fu un compromesso e lei lo sapeva.
Sapevo che quella che io volevo non potevo averla perchè lei non mi ha voluto. 
Al tempo stesso io avevo bisogno di una donna da portarmi in casa per fare anch'io la mia famiglia, a 25 anni io vivevo già per conto mio, nella mia casa, quindi avevo qualcosa di materiale e concreto da offrire.
Il mio fidanzamento fu brevissimo.
Conobbi mia moglie nel maggio del 1993.
A novembre 1994 mi sposai, dopo che nel marzo del 94 le dissi o vieni via con me o ognuno per la sua strada che non ho nè tempo nè voglia di star qui a smenarla a fare il morosetto inconcludente.

Vere mi spieghi cosa sono le relazioni abusive?
Confesso di non aver capito.

Maggy comunque piedi per terra ok?
Non hai più 16 anni, tenta non esiste nessun principe azzurro, ma un comune mortale con due braccia e due gambe pieno di pregi e difetti esattamente come te.

Ma è vero: noi uomini abbiamo paura delle responsabilità.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' proprio la premessa da cui parte la tua vita sentimentale che è SBAGLIATA (e ti rimando a settembre: LE RULES a memoria, o bacchettate!!).
> 
> Chiedi a qualunque donna felicemente sposata: hanno dovuto "Tacere", "Non spaventare", "Muoversi in sottobosco" per farsi sposare?!
> 
> ...


Non sono maschietto... ma credo anche io che sia cosi'.

L'uomo innamorato va avanti come un treno...certe volte anche contro un muro:rotfl:

Pero' e' solo un mese...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono maschietto... ma credo anche io che sia cosi'.
> 
> L'uomo innamorato va avanti come un treno...certe volte anche contro un muro:rotfl:
> 
> Pero' e' solo un mese...


Si è così!
Brava Lettry tu si che capisci noi uomini.
E che dire di quella che ti rimprovera di essere un treno?
E ti dice aspetta, aspetta, aspetta. 
Se una donna prende tempo c'è solo da tirar su le orecchie: i guai stanno per iniziare!!!
Ma scusa non sta alla donna saper mantenere concentrata su di sè l'attenzione di un uomo?
Dopo sennò l'uomo..si...stanca!
No?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è così!
> Brava Lettry tu si che capisci noi uomini.
> E che dire di quella che ti rimprovera di essere un treno?
> E ti dice aspetta, aspetta, aspetta.
> ...


Non artificiosamente, perche' quello non si riesce a manterlo a lungo.

Aspetta, aspetta dipende, aspettare per cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non artificiosamente, perche' quello non si riesce a manterlo a lungo.
> 
> Aspetta, aspetta dipende, aspettare per cosa?


Chiedilo a lei.
Sono stato sempre accusato di essere come un turbine che tutto travolge.
Sai no di quei tipi che ti prendono e ti sconvolgono la vita?
Darei l'anima per conoscere una donna in cui sono io che faccio fatica a starle dietro, darei l'anima.
Per esempio se io fossi al posto del tipo di Maggy e la trovo dubbiosa e insicura comincio a innervosirmi e a incazzarmi. Capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non artificiosamente, perche' quello non si riesce a manterlo a lungo.
> 
> Aspetta, aspetta dipende, aspettare per cosa?


No artificiosamente no...scherziamo?
Dai nessuna recita...no?
Essere sè stessi.


----------



## Magenta (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiedilo a lei.
> Sono stato sempre accusato di essere come un turbine che tutto travolge.
> Sai no di quei tipi che ti prendono e ti sconvolgono la vita?
> Darei l'anima per conoscere una donna in cui sono io che faccio fatica a starle dietro, darei l'anima.
> Per esempio se io fossi al posto del tipo di Maggy e la trovo dubbiosa e insicura comincio a innervosirmi e a incazzarmi. Capisci?


 
Ma tu mi vedi dubbiosa e insicura?
io non mi sento tale...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma tu mi vedi dubbiosa e insicura?
> io non mi sento tale...


No. 
Io vedo solo che giustamente, non vuoi altre fregature.
E proprio le fregature sono un ottimo sistema per affinare quello sguardo.
In questo nuovo sguardo tu lasci correre le cose che non contano ( e magari ti darai della stupida per averci dato tanto peso un tempo), per quelle che contano. 

Ma mi spieghi cosa è la relazione abusiva?

L'unica cosa se posso permettermi, non far pagare al tuo nuovo ometto, i disastri combinati da altri.

Giorno per giorno.
Ad ogni giorno la sua pena.


----------



## Magenta (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Io vedo solo che giustamente, non vuoi altre fregature.
> E proprio le fregature sono un ottimo sistema per affinare quello sguardo.
> In questo nuovo sguardo tu lasci correre le cose che non contano ( e magari ti darai della stupida per averci dato tanto peso un tempo), per quelle che contano.
> ...


Caro Conte, so che non è giusto, me lo ha detto anche Lui: non è giusto che io paghi errori fatti da altri ...e me l'ha detto in un tono così dolce che... mi ha fatto sciogliere.
Io mi sto veramente impegnando per non farglieli pagare quegli errori, certo è che ci vado un pò più cauta,ma questa volta nonostante il bene che già sento per lui so che ne voglio di più a me stessa quindi vedo di entrare in punta di piedi in questa storia, un passetto alla volta...

Penso che Verena per relazione abusiva intendesse una relazione che non v'era da fare... almeno suppongo sia così visto che mi ha scritto che io ne so qualcosa... una relazione che non doveva esserci ma che è stata costruita senza che l'interessato se ne accorgesse, per poi trovarcisi dentro con tutte le gambe...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' proprio la premessa da cui parte la tua vita sentimentale che è SBAGLIATA (e ti rimando a settembre: LE RULES a memoria, o bacchettate!!).
> 
> Chiedi a qualunque donna felicemente sposata: hanno dovuto "Tacere", "Non spaventare", "Muoversi in sottobosco" per farsi sposare?!
> 
> ...


 
Ecco sì...e lì, proprio lì, nel grassetto, sta l'inveterato errore.

L'uomo e la donna si sposano per motivi diversi.
E' raro che per entrambi la priorità massima coincida con l'amore.

Brava Verena, quoto quel " non metterti mai la sordina".

E già che ci sono chiedo ragguagli: dove posso leggere anch'io le _rules_ di cui parlate?


----------



## Magenta (17 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco sì...e lì, proprio lì, nel grassetto, sta l'inveterato errore.
> 
> L'uomo e la donna si sposano per motivi diversi.
> E' raro che per entrambi la priorità massima coincida con l'amore.
> ...


Chiaretta Bella, vai in libreria e chiedi il Libro delle Regole. Il mio è bianco e ha un grande grandissimo anello di fidanzamento davanti! ti costa 5€ circa!

Io sono una romantica, mi sposerò per amore, e spero che l'uomo che mi sposerà lo farà per amore... non per altri motivi...

La sordina no, dai, ma un mese è troppo poco!!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

magenta, un mese è davvero tanto...dipenda da come uno si muove. Sinceramente se sei davvvero felice con lui non devi ritirarti nel pensare al futuro, ma magari non pensare ad un futuro troppo lontano. Potresti farti del male cercando di fare così piano piano, perchè non solo chi va veloce in macchina muore, ma anche le lumache alla pari (prese sotto da quelli che vanno con andatura normale). Posso solo dirti che dopo uno stronzo non può capitare un altro stronzo, o almeno è improbabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Chiaretta Bella, vai in libreria e chiedi il Libro delle Regole. Il mio è bianco e ha un grande grandissimo anello di fidanzamento davanti! ti costa 5€ circa!
> 
> Io sono una romantica, mi sposerò per amore, e spero che l'uomo che mi sposerà lo farà per amore... non per altri motivi...
> 
> La sordina no, dai, ma un mese è troppo poco!!!


Ma certo, fai benissimo a pensarla così.
Non c'è matrimonio migliore di quello fondato sull'amore incondizionato.
Ed è bellissimo vivere nel romanticismo: magari riuscissi a tornare a quel periodo della mia vita in cui vedevo tutto con gli occhiali rosa!

Un mese è poco per parlare di matrimonio: va bene che se si è sicuri uno dell'altro non serve dilungare il brodo, ma non è giusto nemmeno precipitare le cose, perchè spesso sull'onda dell'entusiasmo si tralasciano dei particolari che poi in futuro possono pesare sul rapporto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo, fai benissimo a pensarla così.
> Non c'è matrimonio migliore di quello fondato sull'amore incondizionato.
> Ed è bellissimo vivere nel romanticismo: magari riuscissi a tornare a quel periodo della mia vita in cui vedevo tutto con gli occhiali rosa!
> 
> Un mese è poco per parlare di matrimonio: va bene che se si è sicuri uno dell'altro non serve dilungare il brodo, ma non è giusto nemmeno precipitare le cose, perchè spesso sull'onda dell'entusiasmo si tralasciano dei particolari che poi in futuro possono pesare sul rapporto.


L'amore ci fa sopravalutare l'altro.
Credimi quando mi è stato detto che potevo pure fare a meno di fare la roccia è stato un gran sollievo per me.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E già che ci sono chiedo ragguagli: dove posso leggere anch'io le _rules_ di cui parlate?


le trovi su qualunque sito di vendita di libri on line, tipo IBS, in italiano si chiamano "LE REGOLE".


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Chiaretta Bella, vai in libreria e chiedi il Libro delle Regole. Il mio è bianco e ha un grande grandissimo anello di fidanzamento davanti! ti costa 5€ circa!
> 
> Io sono una romantica, mi sposerò per amore, e spero che l'uomo che mi sposerà lo farà per amore... non per altri motivi...
> 
> La sordina no, dai, ma un mese è troppo poco!!!



Forse pero' non ci siamo capite, scusa, Magy.
Non voglio dire che già ora lo devi tormentare.
Solo, stai con gli occhi aperti e IN BREVE TEMPO se da lui spontaneamente non vengono fatte proposte CONCRETE, ALZA I TACCHI!!!
L'amore Magy vuol dire tutto e niente. Pensa a quel che per te è essenziale.
Se un uomo:
- ti rispetta
- ti protegge se necessario
- è incondizionatamente dalla tua parte
- vuole dei figli da te
- vuole vivere con te

direi che ti ama, no?!


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se un uomo:
> - ti rispetta
> - ti protegge se necessario
> - è incondizionatamente dalla tua parte
> ...


No, direi che non ama ma vuole una donna a tutti i costi sopratutto per il punto 3, quello dice solo che è un moscione senza palle.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forse pero' non ci siamo capite, scusa, Magy.
> Non voglio dire che già ora lo devi tormentare.
> Solo, stai con gli occhi aperti e IN BREVE TEMPO se da lui spontaneamente non vengono fatte proposte CONCRETE, ALZA I TACCHI!!!
> L'amore Magy vuol dire tutto e niente. Pensa a quel che per te è essenziale.
> ...


Incondizionatamente dalla tua parte?
E che siamo dei cagnolini?
Stai scherzando?
Sostituisci con : sarà solidale con te quando vedrà che fai cose belle e importanti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forse pero' non ci siamo capite, scusa, Magy.
> Non voglio dire che già ora lo devi tormentare.
> Solo, stai con gli occhi aperti e IN BREVE TEMPO se da lui spontaneamente non vengono fatte proposte CONCRETE, ALZA I TACCHI!!!
> L'amore Magy vuol dire tutto e niente. Pensa a quel che per te è essenziale.
> ...


proposte concrete?
Ad esempio?
Cosa?
Molla lì tutto e vieni a vivere con me?


----------



## giobbe (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' proprio la premessa da cui parte la tua vita sentimentale che è SBAGLIATA (e ti rimando a settembre: LE RULES a memoria, o bacchettate!!).
> 
> Chiedi a qualunque donna felicemente sposata: hanno dovuto "Tacere", "Non spaventare", "Muoversi in sottobosco" per farsi sposare?!
> 
> ...



Confermo anch'io, anche se l'idea che mi ero fatto di mia moglie si è rivelata completamente sbagliata. :rotfl::rotfl:
L'innamoramento fa vedere le persone molto migliori rispetto a quello che sono veramente.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, direi che non ama ma vuole una donna a tutti i costi sopratutto per il punto 3, quello dice solo che è un moscione senza palle.


ne hai da imparare sull'amore, Daniele....


----------



## Daniele (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena sono una persona coerente e la mia coerenza è seguire quello che penso. Posso difendere la mia donna anche se ha torto in pubblico, ma dopo in privato le dirò il giusto e la mia donna sa che sono una persona di principio. L'amore non centra nulla in questo, un uomo che si piega in questo modo è un moscione senza palle.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena sono una persona coerente e la mia coerenza è seguire quello che penso. Posso difendere la mia donna anche se ha torto in pubblico, ma dopo in privato le dirò il giusto e la mia donna sa che sono una persona di principio. L'amore non centra nulla in questo, un uomo che si piega in questo modo è un moscione senza palle.


Anch'io seguo sempre quello che penso.
Faccio quello che dico.
Il mio guaio è che ho il dubbio sistematico.
Ogni mattina mi sveglio dicendomi, ah quello che era vero ieri oggi alla luce di nuovi fatti è falso.
A volte fare il moscione senza palle pur di lasciare a lei la ragione del musso paga.
Sono una persona di principio: donna mi ami?
Mettiti nell'ordine dell'idea che dato che mi ami, me la darai a nastro. Se non fai così sei una frigidona senza ovaie.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Confermo anch'io, anche se l'idea che mi ero fatto di mia moglie si è rivelata completamente sbagliata. :rotfl::rotfl:
> L'innamoramento fa vedere le persone molto migliori rispetto a quello che sono veramente.


Poi l'innamoramento passa.
Inizia la fase della conoscenza.
Poi quella dell'accettazione.
Poi quella della sopportazione reciproca.
E si finisce con quel: Ognuno porti la propria croce senza fiatare.
Ma giobbe se posso chiederti che idea avevi di tua moglie? E poi lei come si è rivelata? Credimi io non mi sono mai ingannato sulla natura ultima delle donne.
COme dice il salmo?
Una donna fedele e virtuosa chi mai potrà trovarla?
Anche loro hanno un lato santo e uno diabolico.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena sono una persona coerente e la mia coerenza è seguire quello che penso. Posso difendere la mia donna anche se ha torto in pubblico, ma dopo in privato le dirò il giusto e la mia donna sa che sono una persona di principio. L'amore non centra nulla in questo, un uomo che si piega in questo modo è un moscione senza palle.


In privato, sì, sono d'accordo ma in pubblico un uomo che ti ama ti sostiene e non è antagonista. Mai.
Essere antagonisti con la propria donna dovrebbe essere la prima "Bandierina Rossa" che c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## aristocat (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In privato, sì, sono d'accordo ma in pubblico un uomo che ti ama ti sostiene e non è antagonista. Mai.
> Essere antagonisti con la propria donna dovrebbe essere la prima "Bandierina Rossa" che c'è qualcosa che non va.


Debbo quotarti moltissimo. Poi, il sentimento di fondo, magari c'è e ci sarà per sempre.
ma in _quel_ momento è sicuramente la spia di qualcosa che non sta andando per il verso... un modo più o meno inconscio per allertarti.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In privato, sì, sono d'accordo ma in pubblico un uomo che ti ama ti sostiene e non è antagonista. Mai.
> Essere antagonisti con la propria donna dovrebbe essere la prima "Bandierina Rossa" che c'è qualcosa che non va.


Ti quoto mia feroce vichinga!:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (18 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto mia feroce vichinga!:carneval:


Yawohl Meine Dame!!!:carneval:

A parte tutto, l'antagonismo uomo donna:
- ha senso a 8 anni
- Ha senso a 12
- Può avere ancora senso a 16.

Dopo meglio perdere...che trovare!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In privato, sì, sono d'accordo ma in pubblico un uomo che ti ama ti sostiene e non è antagonista. Mai.
> Essere antagonisti con la propria donna dovrebbe essere la prima "Bandierina Rossa" che c'è qualcosa che non va.


Quotoooooooooooo:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Yawohl Meine Dame!!!:carneval:
> 
> A parte tutto, l'antagonismo uomo donna:
> - ha senso a 8 anni
> ...


Vero, ma che dire di quelle donne che hanno frainteso l'emancipazione femminile? Passano la vita a voler a tutti i costi mostrare agli uomini che loro sanno fare le stesse cose meglio di loro. E non si rendono conto che si rendono ridicole agli occhi di un uomo, non riesce a riconoscerle secondo lo statuto femminile e :
Soluzione A Zerbino
Soluzione B Sta lontano.

Penso che la carta vincente sia la complementarietà.

Del resto la frase più bella che ho sentito in vita mia è quella di mia figlia a 8 anni:
Si valà papi, voi maschi vi intendete solo di calcio, per il resto non siete capaci neanche di farvi un paio di trecce.

E quelle che passano la vita ad accudire il compagno come se fosse un bambino? Un giorno diventano madri. E hanno un bambino per davvero. Come mai solo allora si accorgono di aver avuto al loro fianco un bambino e non un uomo? Mah.


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena il problema è che una donna non comprende dopo che si è stati solidali con lei solo in pubblico e si finisce come non mai ad essere definiti incoerenti!!! Decisamente a volte sarebbe meglio non difendere nessun colpevole e vivere con più calma e non pigliarsi parole da un lato e poi dall'altro.


----------



## giobbe (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi l'innamoramento passa.
> Inizia la fase della conoscenza.
> Poi quella dell'accettazione.
> Poi quella della sopportazione reciproca.
> ...


	 	 OT.
 Pensavo fosse un angelo caduto dal cielo: dolce, matura, intelligente, responsabile e con i piedi piantati per terra.
 In realtà è egoista, immatura, irresponsabile e di una pigrizia vergognosa (è chiaro che ha anche molti aspetti positivi oltre a quelli negativi).
 Non è un diavolo: è una povera crista che paga sulla propria pelle il suo egoismo e la sua pigrizia.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2010)

*Giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> OT.
> Pensavo fosse un angelo caduto dal cielo: dolce, matura, intelligente, responsabile e con i piedi piantati per terra.
> *In realtà è egoista*, immatura, irresponsabile e di una pigrizia vergognosa (è chiaro che ha anche molti aspetti positivi oltre a quelli negativi).
> Non è un diavolo: è una povera crista che paga sulla propria pelle il suo egoismo e la sua pigrizia.




Se non ricordo male, con te e' stata molto generosa/altruista  ... siamo tutti poveri cristi


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male, con te e' stata molto generosa/altruista  ... siamo tutti poveri cristi


Brava.
Che brutto l'amore fatto così:
Se sei così ti amo.
Non sei più così nn ti amo più.
Sempre giudizi.

E tu Giobbe che hai fatto per lei ?


----------



## Magenta (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forse pero' non ci siamo capite, scusa, Magy.
> Non voglio dire che già ora lo devi tormentare.
> Solo, stai con gli occhi aperti e IN BREVE TEMPO se da lui spontaneamente non vengono fatte proposte CONCRETE, ALZA I TACCHI!!!
> L'amore Magy vuol dire tutto e niente. Pensa a quel che per te è essenziale.
> ...


Il ragazzo che sto frequentando:
-mi rispetta come finora nessuno mai
-mi protegge e mi fa sentire protetta
-è dalla mia parte, almeno per questioni uscite finora
-mi ha detto l'altra sera che ha trovato gli occhi perfetti per i suoi figli (i miei...)
-parla spesso di vivere assieme

e pochi giorni fa parlavamo del regalo del mio compleanno, lui mi ha detto che era un pò indeciso perchè ancora non mi conosce bene... e visto che si stava ridendo e non era una discussione proprio seria,ridendo gli ho detto "guarda se mi regali questa cosa qui io il giorno dopo ti sposo".
Ieri sera mentre eravamo assieme mi ha detto "ah,te tra 4 giorni mi sposi,lo sai?"... 
Due cose: il regalo che gli ho chiesto (ridendo) di farmi è una cosa piuttosto costosa e piuttosto impegnativa da trovare,e trattasi di gioielli...
Mi rendo benissimo conto che la storia dello "sposami" era in chiave ironica ma è come se sentissi che per ora è ironica,ma in futuro non lo sarà più...

Sono impazzita. Doveva arrivare questo ragazzo per farmi impazzire così... 
:mago:




E


----------



## Iris (19 Luglio 2010)

Mi pare una storia di innamorati, Magenta...vivitela.....


----------



## Iris (19 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto mia feroce vichinga!:carneval:


Quoto lettri, che quota Verena.
 Una coppia deve fare muro all'esterno.


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quoto lettri, che quota Verena.
> Una coppia deve fare muro all'esterno.


e infne arrivo io che quotolo tutti e tre


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2010)

e io calo l'asso acchiappo tutto:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Il ragazzo che sto frequentando:
> -mi rispetta come finora nessuno mai
> -mi protegge e mi fa sentire protetta
> -è dalla mia parte, almeno per questioni uscite finora
> ...


Dai se ti sposi vengo a suonare al tuo matrimonio gratuitamente. Ti va?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Il ragazzo che sto frequentando:
> -mi rispetta come finora nessuno mai
> -mi protegge e mi fa sentire protetta
> -è dalla mia parte, almeno per questioni uscite finora
> ...



Su questo metti uno stop subito. Non si fa un figlio, occhi belli o no, con chi non ci sposa:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Due cose: il regalo che gli ho chiesto (ridendo) di farmi è una cosa piuttosto costosa e piuttosto impegnativa da trovare,e trattasi di gioielli...
> Mi rendo benissimo conto che la storia dello "sposami" era in chiave ironica ma è come se sentissi che per ora è ironica,ma in futuro non lo sarà più...
> 
> Sono impazzita. Doveva arrivare questo ragazzo per farmi impazzire così...
> :mago:



Ma sto gioiello in regalo è poi arrivato?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma sto gioiello in regalo è poi arrivato?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma dopo un mese, non so... almeno qualcuno di piu'


----------



## Magenta (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Su questo metti uno stop subito. Non si fa un figlio, occhi belli o no, con chi non ci sposa:carneval:


Hey parli con una donna che ha una padronanza perfetta delle Rules
E chi ci esce di casa senza sposarsi? ho già due convivenze fallite alle spalle, ora ho casa mia, da sola, e non ho intenzione di uscire da qui se non con un abito bianco e un diamante al dito, direzione: Chiesa!
E questo è cristallino e a dire il vero lo sa anche lui che ne abbiamo parlato ancora prima che succedesse qualcosa tra noi, nella fase del "siamo amici".




Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma sto gioiello in regalo è poi arrivato?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Dammi tempo, non ho fretta di diventare più vecchia... mancano ancora 2 giorni!  
E poi spero di stupirvi con effetti speciali!


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

Non so, ma penso che quel libro sa una eterna stronzata, scusate il giudizio. Ma non esiste uno e dico un solo libro che da solo possa dare troppo, è l'assidua lettura di infiniti libri che porta una minima conoscenza.


----------



## Magenta (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma penso che quel libro sa una eterna stronzata, scusate il giudizio. Ma non esiste uno e dico un solo libro che da solo possa dare troppo, è l'assidua lettura di infiniti libri che porta una minima conoscenza.


Dani, Tesoro nostro grande, cerca di prendere le Rules come le prendiamo tutte noi donne: non è la Bibbia, è un cumulo di suggerimenti e di...regole, appunto. Non è oro colato, non lo seguiamo alla lettera...ma posso però dirti che aiuta, aiuta molto. Non tanto per quello che riguarda voi uomini e come accalappiarvi, ma dal punto di vista femminile, perchè insegna ad avere una alta stima di sè stesse e la regola n.1 è proprio "siate una creatura unica e diversa da tutte le altre". Il resto viene da sè. Quella regola n. 1 è la verità...


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

magenta e come tutti gli aiuti troppo facili nasconde insidie che faranno sicuramente male. Posso dirti che un aumento della autostima in una maniera del genere può essere bilanciato da un crollo assurdo per fattori esterni senza precedenti, fidati di uno che ha avuto uan autostima aumentata sino al massimo consentito dai miei 29 anni e la caduta è stata così rovinosa ed in essa ho portato con me tanti miei cari che non hai idea del disastro. Preferisco una idea umile e semplice di me stesso, sapendo che per me stesso, io conto, non sono unico, sono particolare ma non unico chè ne dica la mia ragazza.


----------



## alfeo (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> magenta e come tutti gli aiuti troppo facili nasconde insidie che faranno sicuramente male. Posso dirti che un aumento della autostima in una maniera del genere può essere bilanciato da un crollo assurdo per fattori esterni senza precedenti, fidati di uno che ha avuto uan autostima aumentata sino al massimo consentito dai miei 29 anni e la caduta è stata così rovinosa ed in essa ho portato con me tanti miei cari che non hai idea del disastro. Preferisco una idea umile e semplice di me stesso, sapendo che per me stesso, io conto, non sono unico, sono particolare ma non unico chè ne dica la mia ragazza.


Distillato di saggezza.
Il superomismo genera mostri. Meglio essere consapevole dei propri limiti piuttosto che far finta di non averne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh là.
> Ti dico una cosa.
> Mio suocero non ha mai proferito verbo.
> Il giorno prima del matrimonio mi ha detto: "Vieni nel campo che ti devo parlare!".
> ...


 Vedi?
Sei scemo!
Come può valere l'impegno preso col suocero e nulla  quello preso con lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Il ragazzo che sto frequentando:
> -mi rispetta come finora nessuno mai
> -mi protegge e mi fa sentire protetta
> -è dalla mia parte, almeno per questioni uscite finora
> ...


:cincin:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> magenta e come tutti gli aiuti troppo facili nasconde insidie che faranno sicuramente male. Posso dirti che un aumento della autostima in una maniera del genere può essere bilanciato da un crollo assurdo per fattori esterni senza precedenti, fidati di uno che ha avuto uan autostima aumentata sino al massimo consentito dai miei 29 anni e la caduta è stata così rovinosa ed in essa ho portato con me tanti miei cari che non hai idea del disastro. Preferisco una idea umile e semplice di me stesso, sapendo che per me stesso, io conto, *non sono unico, sono particolare ma non unico* chè ne dica la mia ragazza.


  speravo di sì... :mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Hey parli con una donna che ha una padronanza perfetta delle Rules
> Dammi tempo, non ho fretta di diventare più vecchia... mancano ancora 2 giorni!
> E poi spero di stupirvi con effetti speciali!




Lo spero anch'io e mi porto avanti con il lavoro FACENDOTI UN MARE DI AUGURI!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma penso che quel libro sa una eterna stronzata, scusate il giudizio. Ma non esiste uno e dico un solo libro che da solo possa dare troppo, *è l'assidua lettura di infiniti libri che porta una minima conoscenza*.


è che anche qui ci siamo portati avanti con il lavoro:mexican:


----------



## Margherita84 (21 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Il ragazzo che sto frequentando:
> -mi rispetta come finora nessuno mai
> -mi protegge e mi fa sentire protetta
> -è dalla mia parte, almeno per questioni uscite finora
> ...



Che bello...
Sono commossa... e speranzosa di epidemia.  




Magenta ha detto:


> Dai se ti sposi vengo a suonare al tuo  matrimonio gratuitamente. Ti va?


Conte...
...non mi dirai che sei un musicista!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Che bello...
> Sono commossa... e speranzosa di epidemia.
> 
> 
> ...


Si sono musicista.


----------



## Margherita84 (22 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono musicista.


Ecco.
...manco a dirlo!  :mexican:


----------



## Magenta (22 Luglio 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ecco.
> ...manco a dirlo! :mexican:


E che musicista, Marghe, che uomo! che musicista! che organista!


----------



## Magenta (24 Luglio 2010)

é arrivato il cuore di tiffany & co!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

e adesso?
io me lo sposo...

me l'ha dato con un biglietto che si conclude con le ultime tre righe della Lettera all'Amata Immortale di Beethoven...

io questo me lo sposo.
E dove lo ritrovo uno così?
Ma quando mi ricapita????

vado a lavorare!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> é arrivato il cuore di tiffany & co!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> e adesso?
> io me lo sposo...
> ...


BENE!!
Per le Rules il regalo di gioiello è ottimo segno!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> é arrivato il cuore di tiffany & co!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> e adesso?
> io me lo sposo...
> ...


tiffany cosa? un serial da 6000 puntate? un profumo? un amrchio di scarpe extralusso? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> é arrivato il cuore di tiffany & co!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> e adesso?
> io me lo sposo...
> ...


Uhm...aspetta Maggy, hai bisogno della benedizione del Conte.
Vorrei dirti che ti ammiro moltissimo e ti invidio.
Dopo tante prove e sofferenze hai trovato un uomo che ti vuole bene per davvero!!!!
Mi raccomando allora: non fargli pagare con gli interessi i disastri combinati da altri.
Non guardare mai alle parole e ai gesti, ma solo ai fatti concreti, ok?
Poi se prima di sposarti mi presenti il tipo, ti posso assicurare che dopo dieci minuti che ha parlato con me, ti saprò dire di che pasta è fatto.
Ah cosa non è una donna coraggiosa, cosa non è!:up::up::up:

Mi raccomando Maggy, NON voltarti mai indietro, NON voltarti mai indietro, e non fare mai nessun confronto. Ti prego se per caso, involontariamente, sto qua ti ferisce facendoti ricordare comportamenti dei suoi predecessori, non fare mai nessun confronto, TI POSSO GIURARE che lo faresti sentire una merda.

Tutti abbiamo diritto di sfruttare la nostra grande occasione.
Vero?
E certi treni non passano due volte!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Uhm...catene? Uhm...catene?


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Uhm...aspetta Maggy, hai bisogno della benedizione del Conte.*
> *Vorrei dirti che ti ammiro moltissimo e ti invidio.*
> Dopo tante prove e sofferenze hai trovato un uomo che ti vuole bene per davvero!!!!
> Mi raccomando allora: non fargli pagare con gli interessi i disastri combinati da altri.
> ...


a proposito di ridicolaggine e fastidio....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> a proposito di ridicolaggine e fastidio....


Ma allora cribbio, eteocle, posta tu qualcosa di interessante, di profondo, di rilievo, qualcosa che possa risultare gradevole per qualcuno...brutta eh la solitudine?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora cribbio, eteocle, posta tu qualcosa di interessante, di profondo, di rilievo, qualcosa che possa risultare gradevole per qualcuno...brutta eh la solitudine?


Conte, si ricordi che Eteocle è un utente moralista.

Ricorda il moralismo degli storici latini? Quinto Fabio Pittore, Cincio Alimento e poi Catone il Censore  a seguire...  che macigni, eh? :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, si ricordi che Eteocle è un utente moralista.
> 
> Ricorda il moralismo degli storici latini? Quinto Fabio Pittore, Cincio Alimento e poi Catone il Censore  a seguire...  che macigni, eh? :condom:


Eh si erano pesi, ma come sai meglio catullo...e Ovidio!


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora cribbio, eteocle, posta tu qualcosa di interessante, di profondo, di rilievo, qualcosa che possa risultare gradevole per qualcuno...brutta eh la solitudine?


cribbio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
piuttosto parla come magni e scendi dal piedistallo sul quale pensi di stare perchè francamente ti dico che solo uno stupido può scrivere cose del genre, pensare di essere preso sul serio ma soprattutto che qualcuno lo faccia pure....
e se fossi minimamente intelligente avresti capito il perchè ho solo evidenziato parti del tuo post e non il tutto...e non dirmi che è ironia perchè come ti ho scritto già in un altro post non attacca con me...


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, si ricordi che Eteocle è un utente moralista.
> 
> Ricorda il moralismo degli storici latini? Quinto Fabio Pittore, Cincio Alimento e poi Catone il Censore a seguire... che macigni, eh? :condom:


 un'altra che ha capito tutto....mi chiedo chi dei due sia attivo o passivo...usate strap-on?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh si erano pesi, ma come sai meglio catullo...e Ovidio!


 
...ut liceat nobis tota perducere vita
aeternum hoc sanctae foedus amicitiae.....
all'amicizia.....:cincin:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> un'altra che ha capito tutto....mi chiedo chi dei due sia attivo o passivo...usate strap-on?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Dai Eteocle, unisciti a noi...un bell'aperitivo!

Come sai i nobili pranzano dopo le 14.oo...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dai Eteocle, unisciti a noi...un bell'aperitivo!
> 
> Come sai i nobili pranzano dopo le 14.oo...


Sta servitù...moderna 
Ok andiamo a pranzoooooooooooooooooooo:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dai Eteocle, unisciti a noi...un bell'aperitivo!
> 
> Come sai i nobili pranzano dopo le 14.oo...


 e di cosa parliamo? di quanto hai un bel culo tu o di quanto è intelligente (e altro) il conte? per rispondere altro che aperitivo...mi ci vuole tutta una cantina di vini e liquori...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

comunque sappi/ate che potrei parlare di una quantità cospicua di argomenti seri e problematiche che forse potrebbero interessare, far discutere gli altri e farmi riflettere...non lo faccio più da tanto e casomai preferisco rispondere perchè molto semplicemente dare in pasto parti dolorose o intime di me a gente (poca o molta non importa) con le quali non prenderei nemmeno un aperitivo analcolico (che per me è già offensivo di per sè) che ne farebbero motivo per sè stessi di soddisfazione o di derisione, capisci/capite che non è proprio quello che mi farebbe saltare dalla gioia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> comunque sappi/ate che potrei parlare di una quantità cospicua di argomenti seri e problematiche che forse potrebbero interessare, far discutere gli altri e farmi riflettere...non lo faccio più da tanto e casomai preferisco rispondere perchè molto semplicemente dare in pasto parti dolorose o intime di me a gente (poca o molta non importa) con le quali non prenderei nemmeno un aperitivo analcolico (che per me è già offensivo di per sè) che ne farebbero motivo per sè stessi di soddisfazione o di derisione, capisci che non è proprio quello che mi farebbe saltare dalla gioia....


 Non credo tu ti debba far fermare dai deficienti o dagli psicopatici. Quello che blocca è magari che chi non è né deficiente, né psicopatico resta indifferente a quello che questi fanno.
Anche se è comprensibile voler attuare strategie di evitamento dello scontro sterile.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo tu ti debba far fermare dai deficienti o dagli psicopatici. Quello che blocca è magari che chi non è né deficiente, né psicopatico resta indifferente a quello che questi fanno.
> Anche se è comprensibile voler attuare strategie di evitamento dello scontro sterile.


sai cosa? non è che non ho gli strumenti per rispondere a qualcuno che si facesse una risata (ad esempio e d è un esempio inventato) ad un post in cui dicessi di avere una grave malattia...la questione paradossale è che rispondendo qualcuno potrebbe "accusarmi" di aver esagerato nella risposta...ho volutamente esagerato in tutti e due gli esempi ma credo si possa capire cosa intendo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sai cosa? non è che non ho gli strumenti per rispondere a qualcuno che si facesse una risata (ad esempio e d è un esempio inventato) ad un post in cui dicessi di avere una grave malattia...la questione paradossale è che rispondendo qualcuno potrebbe "accusarmi" di aver esagerato nella risposta...ho volutamente esagerato in tutti e due gli esempi ma credo si possa capire cosa intendo...


 Infatti è questo che irrita e rende più che riservati ...reticenti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti è questo che irrita e rende più che riservati ...reticenti.


 :up:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Un Hurray per magenta & Tiffany!


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Luglio 2010)

Auguri Magenta...io spargerò polvere di fata sul velo da sposa eh?


----------



## Magenta (25 Luglio 2010)

Ieri sera siamo andati a festeggiare in una discoteca sul lago...
e, se possibile, mi sono innamorata ancora di più di Lui...
Non so cosa sia successo,ma sta diventando sempre più forte quello che provo... anche se dire che sta diventando più forte non è esatto... stiamo diventando sempre di più una coppia,ecco...
E' strano, ed è bellissimo...

Ma cosa mi sta succedendo?


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a festeggiare in una discoteca sul lago...
> e, se possibile, mi sono innamorata ancora di più di Lui...
> Non so cosa sia successo,ma sta diventando sempre più forte quello che provo... anche se dire che sta diventando più forte non è esatto... stiamo diventando sempre di più una coppia,ecco...
> E' strano, ed è bellissimo...
> ...


Sentirsi una persona sana e normale fa questo effetto...inebriante vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)

Comunque vada *è* un successo...


----------



## Magenta (25 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sentirsi una persona sana e normale fa questo effetto...inebriante vero?


E' inebriante tinky,è la parola giusta...INEBRIANTE...
E' così bello... mi piace un sacco...
ma chi lo sapeva che esisteva una sensazione così...
Ho dovuto compiere 32 anni per scoprirla...
Ho dovuto passare attraverso il dolore per trovarla...
Ho dovuto conoscere Lui per sentirla...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a festeggiare in una discoteca sul lago...
> e, se possibile, mi sono innamorata ancora di più di Lui...
> Non so cosa sia successo,ma sta diventando sempre più forte quello che provo... anche se dire che sta diventando più forte non è esatto... stiamo diventando sempre di più una coppia,ecco...
> E' strano, ed è bellissimo...
> ...


Fottitene!

vai con dio Magenta


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fottitene!
> 
> vai con dio Magenta


:up: quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E' inebriante tinky,è la parola giusta...INEBRIANTE...
> E' così bello... mi piace un sacco...
> ma chi lo sapeva che esisteva una sensazione così...
> Ho dovuto compiere 32 anni per scoprirla...
> ...


 
Che bello, Magenta....sono felice per te!

Il fatto che tu sia passata attraverso il dolore rende tutto quello che stai vivendo più bello e luminoso.
Ti auguro che questa storia sia consona ai tuoi desideri e ai tuoi progetti per il futuro....

Comunque, permetti...32 anni è l'età giusta per sentirsi DONNA!


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque, permetti...32 anni è l'età giusta per sentirsi DONNA!


E quale è la età giusta per sentirsi Dio??? Ho dei problemi a riguardo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E quale è la età giusta per sentirsi Dio??? Ho dei problemi a riguardo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Ah, Daniele, non lo so...ma ti dò la mia versione:

non importa l'età, quando un uomo è con me ti garantisco che lo faccio sentire un Dio......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, Daniele, non lo so...ma ti dò la mia versione:
> 
> non importa l'età, quando un uomo è con me ti garantisco che lo faccio sentire un Dio......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Mi spiace davvero per te.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, Daniele, non lo so...ma ti dò la mia versione:
> 
> non importa l'età, quando un uomo è con me ti garantisco che lo faccio sentire un Dio......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:condom:

Senza offesa Chiara ma anche tu, non parlare per gli altri... e se anche ti hanno detto una cosa simile, io non ci crederei troppo... non per poca stima, solo perche' quando realmente sentite certe cose neanche si ha la necessita' di dirle


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :condom:
> 
> Senza offesa Chiara ma anche tu, non parlare per gli altri... e se anche ti hanno detto una cosa simile, io non ci crederei troppo... non per poca stima, solo perche' quando realmente sentite certe cose neanche si ha la necessita' di dirle


Ma ci sta anche che a letto un uomo le dica (sono così poco originali e fantasiosi in queste dichiarazioni) , non ci farei affidamento comunque


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :condom:
> 
> Senza offesa Chiara ma anche tu, non parlare per gli altri... e se anche ti hanno detto una cosa simile, io non ci crederei troppo... non per poca stima, solo perche' quando realmente sentite certe cose neanche si ha la necessita' di dirle





Abigail ha detto:


> Ma ci sta anche che a letto un uomo le dica (sono così poco originali e fantasiosi in queste dichiarazioni) , non ci farei affidamento comunque


 
A parte che ero un pò ironica....
Non lo dicono... ritornano e basta.
Mi baso sull'esperienza.

E sì, avete ragione...non sono molto fantasiosi nelle dichiarazioni.
Ma quando un uomo è contento di stare con me non cerca di stupirmi con effetti speciali, lo capisco da come sta con me e dal fatto che vuole starci ancora...poi è solo la mia limitata esperienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A parte che ero un pò ironica....
> Non lo dicono... ritornano e basta.
> Mi baso sull'esperienza.
> 
> ...


 Non li fai neanche pagare ..certo che ritornano ..tornano sempre con tutte se è per quello...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non li fai neanche pagare ..certo che ritornano ..tornano sempre con tutte se è per quello...


 
Mi inchino all'esperienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi inchino all'esperienza.


 Che ti inchini lo dici sempre ...fino alla nausea.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ti inchini lo dici sempre ...fino alla nausea.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non li fai neanche pagare ..certo che ritornano ..tornano sempre con tutte se è per quello...


Contessa lascia perdere, Persa, non ama noi uomini.
Certo che hai un bel sistema per dare della corpivendola ad una donna eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contessa lascia perdere, Persa, non ama noi uomini.
> Certo che hai un bel sistema per dare della corpivendola ad una donna eh?


 Ma se non si fa pagare non si vende. Mi pare lapalissiano.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contessa lascia perdere, Persa, non ama noi uomini.
> Certo che hai un bel sistema per dare della corpivendola ad una donna eh?


 sbagliato..gli ha dato della libertina...ma non era qualcosa di cui andare fieri o al limite di essere neutra?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se non si fa pagare non si vende. Mi pare lapalissiano.


 5 minuti solo 5 e vedrai......e del signor De La Palisse ti innamorerai.........:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E' inebriante tinky,è la parola giusta...INEBRIANTE...
> E' così bello... mi piace un sacco...
> *ma chi lo sapeva che esisteva una sensazione così...*
> Ho dovuto compiere 32 anni per scoprirla...
> ...


Io lo avevo scritto...prima che ti accadesse era accaduto a me! :mexican:
E son anche un pò più anziana di te!!! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo tu ti debba far fermare dai deficienti o dagli psicopatici. Quello che blocca è magari che *chi non è né deficiente, né psicopatico resta indifferente a quello che questi fanno*.
> Anche se è comprensibile voler attuare strategie di evitamento dello scontro sterile.


quoto tutto
e francamente il grassetto, che pure a volte mi è parso astrattamente come la stategia più giusta, mi turba particolarmente quando mi rendo conto che tra chi non tace prevale l'esaltazione del deprecabile
turba anche il significato di ciò :sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fottitene!
> 
> vai con dio Magenta


 :up:

quotissimo


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A parte che ero un pò ironica....
> *Non lo dicono... ritornano e basta.*
> Mi baso sull'esperienza.
> 
> ...


 
ne parlava anche s. king :carneval:

comunque chiara, non è che dal fatto che tornino se ne possa trarre chissà quali significati, eh?


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ne parlava anche s. king* :carneval:
> 
> comunque chiara, non è che dal fatto che tornino se ne possa trarre chissà quali significati, eh?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque era  A VOLTE ritornano:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto tutto
> e francamente il grassetto, che pure a volte mi è parso astrattamente come la stategia più giusta, mi turba particolarmente quando mi rendo conto che tra chi non tace prevale l'esaltazione del deprecabile
> turba anche il significato di ciò :sonar:


più che altro....cosa c'è da dire , da leggere , da commentare nel nulla?
se lo si vuol fare è una libera scelta, ma criticare addirittura gli altri perché non lo fanno forse va al di là .
e quando ogni tanto si osa esprimere meraviglia per l'accanimento verso i muri di gomma lo si fa, ovviamente con nick che ha una persona vera dietro...di certo non con un personaggio di carta.
non mi metterei mai a discutere con messalina per quel che dice o come lo dice...non la leggo


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> comunque era A VOLTE ritornano:carneval:


 
...ma era un racconto dell'orrore.

fosse stato un racconto erotico, sarebbe stato "tornano sempre":carneval:
(e non aggiungo altro, apprezzalo :mexican


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ...ma era un racconto dell'orrore.
> 
> fosse stato un racconto erotico, sarebbe stato "tornano sempre":carneval:
> (*e non agiungo altro, apprezzalo* :mexican


non posso ancora farlo


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non posso ancora farlo


intendevo "ringraziaiddio", non "aziona il diabolico meccanismo" :carneval:

(comunque visto che ne parliamo .... )


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intendevo "*ringraziaiddio"*, non "aziona il diabolico meccanismo" :carneval:
> 
> (comunque visto che ne parliamo .... )


:mrgreen:


----------



## Magenta (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro....cosa c'è da dire , da leggere , da commentare nel nulla?
> se lo si vuol fare è una libera scelta, ma criticare addirittura gli altri perché non lo fanno forse va al di là .
> e quando ogni tanto si osa esprimere meraviglia per l'accanimento verso i muri di gomma lo si fa, ovviamente con nick che ha una persona vera dietro...di certo non con un personaggio di carta.
> non mi metterei mai a discutere con messalina per quel che dice o come lo dice...non la leggo


O.T.

Scusa Minerva, spezzo una lancia a favore di Chiara: lei esiste, è una donna vera, reale.
E anche molto bella. 
Lo so perchè ho avuto modo di vederla...

Fine O.T.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a festeggiare in una discoteca sul lago...
> e, se possibile, mi sono innamorata ancora di più di Lui...
> Non so cosa sia successo,ma sta diventando sempre più forte quello che provo... anche se dire che sta diventando più forte non è esatto... stiamo diventando sempre di più una coppia,ecco...
> E' strano, ed è bellissimo...
> ...


 Ahhhh, l'amurrrrrrrr. 

Tanti auguri! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Scusa Minerva, spezzo una lancia a favore di *Chiara*: lei esiste, è una donna vera, reale.
> E anche molto bella.
> ...


ma minerva non parlava di messalina?


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Scusa Minerva, spezzo una lancia a favore di Chiara: lei esiste, è una donna vera, reale.
> E anche molto bella.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


  :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Uff, non posso reputarti...mannaggia...


----------



## Magenta (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma minerva non parlava di messalina?


In effetti Amore hai ragione, Minerva parlava di Messalina... ma mi era sembrata una vaga e velata offesa anche verso Chiara... visto che Messalina in questo thread non si è fatta vedere.
Comunque sia ritengo che essere considerato un fake all'interno di un forum sia alquanto indifendibile quindi volevo solo dire che Chiara non è un fake.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.

Ma del resto,sono innamorata,non capisco più nulla:angelo:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Scusa Minerva, spezzo una lancia a favore di Chiara: lei esiste, è una donna vera, reale.
> E anche molto bella.
> ...


non ho morivo di dubitare.

stai vivendo un gran bel momento, goditelo consapevolmente


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> In effetti Amore hai ragione, Minerva parlava di Messalina... ma mi era sembrata una vaga e velata offesa anche verso Chiara... visto che Messalina in questo thread non si è fatta vedere.
> Comunque sia ritengo che essere considerato un fake all'interno di un forum sia alquanto indifendibile quindi volevo solo dire che Chiara non è un fake.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.
> 
> Ma del resto,sono innamorata,non capisco più nulla:angelo:


di Chiara??:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> In effetti Amore hai ragione, Minerva parlava di Messalina... ma mi era sembrata una vaga e velata offesa anche verso Chiara... visto che Messalina in questo thread non si è fatta vedere.
> Comunque sia ritengo che essere considerato un fake all'interno di un forum sia alquanto indifendibile quindi volevo solo dire che Chiara non è un fake.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.
> 
> Ma del resto,sono innamorata,non capisco più nulla:angelo:


Non può che dispiacermi per lei.
Sarebbe stato meglio, per chi è dietro quel nick, che fosse un fake.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

perché non concentrarsi su quello che di bello trovi nel forum?
non è questione di buonismo.....a me sembra profondamente razionale


----------



## Magenta (26 Luglio 2010)

Ragazze,come ho detto, sarà che sono in un bel periodo della mia vita ma mi metto anche a fare l'avvocato del diavolo (e mi rendo conto che il diavolo si sa difendere benissimo da solo, vero Chiara?)...
Comunque sia, seriamente, era per chiarire questa cosa,che ogni tanto vedo ricorre in alcuni post.

E nonostante Chiara sia molto bella, non sono innamorata di lei


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ragazze,come ho detto, sarà che sono in un bel periodo della mia vita ma mi metto anche a fare l'avvocato del diavolo (e mi rendo conto che il diavolo si sa difendere benissimo da solo, vero Chiara?)...
> Comunque sia, seriamente, era per chiarire questa cosa,che ogni tanto vedo ricorre in alcuni post.
> 
> * E nonostante Chiara sia molto bella,* non sono innamorata di lei


Ma sai che non avevo dubbi??
:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ragazze,come ho detto, sarà che sono in un bel periodo della mia vita ma mi metto anche a fare l'avvocato del diavolo (e mi rendo conto che il diavolo si sa difendere benissimo da solo, vero Chiara?)...
> Comunque sia, seriamente, era per chiarire questa cosa,che ogni tanto vedo ricorre in alcuni post.
> 
> E nonostante Chiara sia molto bella, *non sono innamorata di lei*


 Una semplice infatuazione?


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una semplice infatuazione?


O campagna promotion?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma sai che non avevo dubbi??
> :mexican:


certo che no, a furia di dircelo .....

non siamo persone fiduciose nel prossimo 


(a proposito, dato che ultimamente l'hanno fatto in tante, chi sarà la prossima che viene a raccontarci quanto è gnocca e/o come è brava a portar gli uomini in paradiso?)


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

*Ecchime*

Sono gnocca...oggi non ho mandato nessuno in paradiso ma c'e' tempo prima del tramonto :dracula:

E anche per oggi ho raggiunto la mia quota di OT:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono gnocca...oggi non ho mandato nessuno in paradiso ma c'e' tempo prima del tramonto :dracula:
> 
> E anche per oggi ho raggiunto la mia quota di OT:carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io li mando in manicomio, vale lo stesso??

(ogni tanto anche affanzum:carneval


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> io li mando in manicomio, vale lo stesso??
> 
> (ogni tanto anche affan..:carneval


Due volte gli ho fatto visitare pure l'ospedale, vale?:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Due volte gli ho fatto visitare pure l'ospedale, vale?:carneval:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
ma davvero??
:carneval:io le ho prese l'unica volta che ho provato a darle


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> (a proposito, dato che ultimamente l'hanno fatto in tante, chi sarà la prossima che viene a raccontarci quanto è gnocca e/o come è brava a portar gli uomini in paradiso?)


Anche io sono una gnocca esagerata: bona e sostanziosa come uno gnocco alla sorrentina e anche io sono brava a portar gli uomini in paradiso...uno ad uno, nemmeno fossi parente di Caronte!! 

Non basta? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ma davvero??
> :carneval:io le ho prese l'unica volta che ho provato a darle


No:rotfl:

Ma chi cazzo vuoi che mandi all'ospedale, sono una merdina:unhappy:

Pero' due bei ceffoni li ho dati


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fottitene!
> 
> vai con dio Magenta





Lettrice ha detto:


> :condom:
> 
> Senza offesa Chiara ma anche tu, non parlare per gli altri... e se anche ti hanno detto una cosa simile, io non ci crederei troppo... non per poca stima, solo perche' quando realmente sentite certe cose neanche si ha la necessita' di dirle


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro....cosa c'è da dire , da leggere , da commentare nel nulla?
> se lo si vuol fare è una libera scelta, ma criticare addirittura gli altri perché non lo fanno forse va al di là .
> e quando ogni tanto si osa esprimere meraviglia per l'accanimento verso i muri di gomma lo si fa, ovviamente con nick che ha una persona vera dietro...di certo non con un personaggio di carta.
> non mi metterei mai a discutere con messalina per quel che dice o come lo dice...non la leggo


 
passavo di qua...e la quoto......


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


cazzona, mi sono fatta pipi' addosso per sta faccia che hai fatto.:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non concentrarsi su quello che di bello trovi nel forum?
> non è questione di buonismo.....a me sembra profondamente razionale


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una semplice infatuazione?


tu ridi..ma lo sai che è una sfiga non poter essere anche gay?


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> io li mando in manicomio, vale lo stesso??
> 
> (ogni tanto anche affanzum:carneval


ho sputato:rotfl:



aiuto...


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho sputato:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> aiuto...


A ognuno la sua specialità:mrgreen:
La seconda però mi viene meglio:carneval:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A ognuno la sua specialità:mrgreen:
> La seconda però mi viene meglio:carneval:


 piantala:rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> piantala:rotfl:


 
:rotfl::rotflk siamo ufficialmente uno covo di donne pazze e da manicomio...:rotfl::rotfl:

Voglio esserci anche io: ho mandato un solo uomo all'ospedale (perchè avevo cucinato...mmmmhhh...)

Nessuno in paradiso ma in compenso mi ci hanno mandato

E non sono una stragnocca sono una donna normalissima con una vita normalissima (almeno a confronto di tanti che stanno qui, la mia è banale,anzi)

Per quanto riguarda Chiara adesso non tiratemi mene da qui all'aldilà perchè ho detto che è bella, non sono lesbica, non sono innamorata di Chiara anzi nemmeno sapevo che si professasse Supergnocca... ho voluto per una volta alzare una bandierina bianca per lei dai...

Pazze


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflk siamo ufficialmente uno covo di donne pazze e da manicomio...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Voglio esserci anche io: ho mandato un solo uomo all'ospedale (perchè avevo cucinato...mmmmhhh...)
> 
> ...


ok
Ho visto più volte Persa e comunico alla spettabile utenza che è gnocca pure lei:up::up::up:
Non avevo mai sentito l'esigenza di scriverlo ma tant'è


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

E mo prendetemi pure per rompiscatole, ma son curiosa di vedere sia persa che chiara!


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *E mo prendetemi pure per rompiscatole*, ma son curiosa di vedere sia persa che chiara!


:applauso::applauso::applauso::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ok
> Ho visto più volte Persa e comunico alla spettabile utenza che è gnocca pure lei:up::up::up:
> Non avevo mai sentito l'esigenza di scriverlo ma tant'è


 Però non mando in paradiso, ma ...all'inferno!! :mrgreen:






P.S. Grazie gnocca Magda ...tradisci il condizionatore con me?


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non mando in paradiso, ma ...all'inferno!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con una precisione chirurgica come la  racchia micio:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzona, mi sono fatta pipi' addosso per sta faccia che hai fatto.:rotfl:


Bella la bimba eh?


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella la bimba eh?


l...è stupenda Mari.-..quella faccia è un capolavoro.


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non mando in paradiso, ma ...all'inferno!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

perchè non sei noiosa cara.
pensa che du balle stare con santa maria goretti .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè non sei noiosa cara.
> pensa che du balle stare con santa maria goretti .


 Però santa sono... :santarellina:


----------



## Micia (26 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però santa sono... :santarellina:


 
santa bonazza del divino core


----------



## Magenta (26 Luglio 2010)

E se fossimo tutte delle gran gnocche che mandano ogni uomo in paradiso?
mi piace molto questa versione, appoggiatemela dai...
un pò di sana autostima a volte non guasta!
avevo trovato un thread con delle foto, tempo fa, ma ce n'erano poche, erano state messe e rimosse...
Ma se mi ricordo bene sono riuscita a vedere Lettri con sua figlia, in quel thread...


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E se fossimo tutte delle gran gnocche che mandano ogni uomo in paradiso?
> *mi piace molto questa versione, appoggiatemela dai...*
> un pò di sana autostima a volte non guasta!
> avevo trovato un thread con delle foto, tempo fa, ma ce n'erano poche, erano state messe e rimosse...
> Ma se mi ricordo bene sono riuscita a vedere Lettri con sua figlia, in quel thread...


E sia...io l'appoggio! :up:



Abigail ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::carneval:


:condom::condom::incazzato::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E se fossimo tutte delle gran gnocche che mandano ogni uomo in paradiso?
> mi piace molto questa versione, appoggiatemela dai...
> un pò di sana autostima a volte non guasta!
> avevo trovato un thread con delle foto, tempo fa, ma ce n'erano poche, erano state messe e rimosse...
> Ma se mi ricordo bene sono riuscita a vedere Lettri con sua figlia, in quel thread...


Appoggio.
Non esistono donne brutte.

Cara Magy...sicuramente il tuo a quest'ora è nella rosa dei beati!!!!:up:
Avere una donna innamorata al fianco è la cosa migliore che possa capitare a un uomo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appoggio.
> Non esistono donne brutte.
> 
> Cara Magy...sicuramente il tuo a quest'ora è nella rosa dei beati!!!!:up:
> Avere una donna innamorata al fianco è la cosa migliore che possa capitare a un uomo, no?


Tu dici?
Contessina, pensi che un giorno capiterà anche a me di avere una tutta innamorata come Maggy? Che mi coccoli tutto, che mi faccia i sorrisi e mi riempia di baci. Io niente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Contessina, pensi che un giorno capiterà anche a me di avere una tutta innamorata come Maggy? Che mi coccoli tutto, che mi faccia i sorrisi e mi riempia di baci. Io niente?


 
Conte... se mi intesti il feudo
              se mi regali una carrozza con un tiro a quattro
              se mi omaggi di diamante grosso come un uovo di piccione
              se mi prometti un ricevimento ogni sabato
       ....magari potrei essere io quella donna:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Angel (26 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Contessina, pensi che un giorno capiterà anche a me di avere una tutta innamorata come Maggy? Che mi coccoli tutto, che mi faccia i sorrisi e mi riempia di baci. Io niente?


Mah!!chissà..... sai come si dice.....la speranza è l'ultima a morire :up:

P.S. sai quando leggo certe storie sono felice per loro...ma anche un pò geloso


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte... se mi intesti il feudo
> se mi regali una carrozza con un tiro a quattro
> se mi omaggi di diamante grosso come un uovo di piccione
> se mi prometti un ricevimento ogni sabato
> ....magari potrei essere io quella donna:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Affare fatto.
Adoro le donne che sanno quello che vogliono e come ottenerlo.
Sono munifico, cioè monafico, insomma...eh.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mah!!chissà..... sai come si dice.....la speranza è l'ultima a morire :up:
> 
> P.S. sai quando leggo certe storie sono felice per loro...ma anche un pò geloso


Ma no non preoccuparti, a ciascuno il suo eh?
Poi se va a finire male, e mi auguro con tutto il cuore che non sia così, entro in scena io: consolatore delle afflitte:carneval::carneval::carneval:

E insomma qualcuno doveva pur fare questo ruolo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte... se mi intesti il feudo
> se mi regali una carrozza con un tiro a quattro
> se mi omaggi di diamante grosso come un uovo di piccione
> se mi prometti un ricevimento ogni sabato
> ....magari potrei essere io quella donna:carneval::carneval::carneval:


... ma non eri quella gia' ricca di suo?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> é arrivato il cuore di tiffany & co!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> e adesso?
> io me lo sposo...
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> BENE!!
> Per le Rules il regalo di gioiello è ottimo segno!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:





Lettrice ha detto:


> Un Hurray per magenta & Tiffany!





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Auguri Magenta...io spargerò polvere di fata sul velo da sposa eh?


...e ho quotato solo le prime che ho trovato...

Scusate....
non voglio fare il bastian contrario ne spargere ombre sul bel momento di Magenta, ma... mi sono perso qualcosa?...
Voglio dire, questo regalo è sicuramente una cosa fantastica (tanti auguri Magenta),... ma tutto questo entusiasmo e soprattutto tutta questa improvvisa visione di angioletti, campane e abiti da sposa.... perché... perché lui ha speso dei soldi per lei?!! (ecco l'ho detto, scusa Magenta)
cioè... non state dicendo sul serio vero?
Prima tutti a dire "attenta, prendila con leggerezza", "ti sei già scottata, niente impegni seri, goditela e basta", "è presto per fare delle valutazioni...". Poi appena spunta il pezzo di metallo....? "Evvai!! sposatelo! è l'uomo della tua vita!!". Tutte le donne (e il conte...:singleeye:?)che sembrano completamente rimbesuite....
Ma cos'è, un film con Jennifer Aniston?

Scusa Magenta non sto dicendo che tutto questo non sia bellissimo. Anzi guarda non voglio neanche parlare della tua particolare situazione che sicuramente è un eccezione e ti auguro ogni bene, però tutto questo entusiasmo per un gioiello mi ha scatenato più di una riflessione.
Ma su che sito siamo? Ma cosa andiamo dicendo qui? Che uno si valuta dal singolo gesto o da quello che fa giorno per giorno? Perché c'è o perché ci fa?
Il singolo gesto è importante, bello ed emozionante certo... ma certe valutazioni non vanno fatto sulla base di quanto "sentiamo" una persona vicina? Perché c'è nei momenti belli e in quelli brutti. Perché c'è affinità, sentimento e qualsiasi altra cosa vogliate, ma, perdio, che sia duratura nel tempo! E non solo il regalo del momento, che dura, appunto, un momento...

Scusate forse la mia reazione è esagerata. Come ho detto devo essermi perso qualcosa .... forse la vostra ironia....
boh ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non eri quella gia' ricca di suo?! :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up:


Allora non mi sono sbagliata 

PS: posso farti una domanda?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora non mi sono sbagliata
> 
> PS: posso farti una domanda?


Certo.  Chiedi pure.


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo.  Chiedi pure.


Ma i soldi per aggiustaGLI i denti glieli hai dati tu? ... almeno cosi mi e' stato detto  ... mi basta un si o un no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma i soldi per aggiustaGLI i denti glieli hai dati tu? ... almeno cosi mi e' stato detto


Credo di aver frainteso.
Quando hai scritto se sono quella "ricca di suo" credevo ti riferissi al fatto che per qualcuna del forum sono quella che regala qualcosa agli uomini senza farsi pagare, per cui ho risposto con le faccine ammiccanti. 
Di questa cosa dei denti non so nulla.


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo di aver frainteso.
> Quando hai scritto se sono quella "ricca di suo" credevo ti riferissi al fatto che per qualcuna del forum sono quella che regala qualcosa agli uomini senza farsi pagare, per cui ho risposto con le faccine ammiccanti.
> Di questa cosa dei denti non so nulla.


... quindi non sai manco dell'hotel a milano  OK, scusa.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ...e ho quotato solo le prime che ho trovato...
> 
> Scusate....
> non voglio fare il bastian contrario ne spargere ombre sul bel momento di Magenta, ma... mi sono perso qualcosa?...
> ...


Ma noooooooo....siamo contente che lei si stia bene e si sente convinat di ciò che prova o crede di provare...anche a me è successo...anche io le prime settimane, i primi mesipensavo "mi starò sbagliando?" e invece dura, dura ancora, dura da un bel pò la stessa sensazione che ora ha Magenta...facevamo il tifo per lei, per come si sente ora... il velo da sposa e le altre battute continuavano una immagine che lei aveva dato, tutto qui (almeno nel mio caso, nel mio partecipare alla "festa")...
E' difficile sentirsi normali, serene, quasi felici dopo anni che non sai più rilassarti, non preoccuparti, non capire cosa sia l'interesse e il bene e l'attenzione altrui nei tuoi riguardi...si faceva il tifo per questo...a me dei regali non interessa molto...e nons on quelli a far la differenza!


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2010)

Io alla mia lei ho regalato una cena con fiorentina...che vale lo stesso????? VIsto che la mia lei si mangerebbe anche un pinguino se cucinato bene alla brace!!! 
Permango sull'idea che la donna perfetta non esiste, nessuna mi ha regalato ancora una Lotus Elise verde!!! :rotfl:
Che Chiara fosse stragnocca era indubbio...ma per via della  passione per le birre di un certo tipo, statisticamente strgnocca ed esperta di birra vanno a braccetto, ma non spiegatemi perchè....sarà genetico!!! :mexican:
Ah, siccome ci vuole un poco di pessimismo cosmico che io porto sempre ma non so che scrivere metto una frase a caso: "ricordati che devi morire!", ok? Felici adesso per il pessimismo???


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io alla mia lei ho regalato una cena con fiorentina...che vale lo stesso????? VIsto che la mia lei si mangerebbe anche un pinguino se cucinato bene alla brace!!!
> Permango sull'idea che la donna perfetta non esiste, nessuna mi ha regalato ancora una Lotus Elise verde!!! :rotfl:
> Che Chiara fosse stragnocca era indubbio...ma per via della  passione per le birre di un certo tipo, statisticamente strgnocca ed esperta di birra vanno a braccetto, ma non spiegatemi perchè....sarà genetico!!! :mexican:
> Ah, siccome ci vuole un poco di pessimismo cosmico che io porto sempre ma non so che scrivere metto una frase a caso: "ricordati che devi morire!", ok? Felici adesso per il pessimismo???



Daniele: stai lontano dalla Matraini, potresti cadere con lei e contaminarti, diventare anche tu un traditore eh? Occhio, non puoi combattere con certe tigri della malesia eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady, la tua reazione è esagerata.
Io ho solo detto a Magy che per le Rules il gioiello è un bel regalo, tutto qui.

Personalmente sono sempre stata alla larga dagli uomini "AVARI" (e dai praticoni che ti regalano ferri da stiro). Il regalo sentimentale è quello privo di utilità pratica, ma che colpisce al cuore. Sennò siamo nel mare magnum dell'opacità sentimentale.

Nessuno pensa (ancora!) che sia l'uomo della sua vita, anzi, io sono sempre stata critica su  certe cose (la segretezza, in primis, che trovo umiliante sempre e comunque), ma lo scopriranno loro, vivaddio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io alla mia lei ho regalato una cena con fiorentina...che vale lo stesso????? VIsto che la mia lei si mangerebbe anche un pinguino se cucinato bene alla brace!!!


e perché non un anellino?!


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brady, la tua reazione è esagerata.
> Io ho solo detto a Magy che per le Rules il gioiello è un bel regalo, tutto qui.
> 
> * Personalmente sono sempre stata alla larga dagli uomini "AVARI" (e dai praticoni che ti regalano ferri da stiro). Il regalo sentimentale è quello privo di utilità pratica, ma che colpisce al cuore. Sennò siamo nel mare magnum dell'opacità sentimentale.*
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non esistono donne brutte.


 Mah...io non sono d'accordo. Comunque...


Questo cuore di tiffany???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ...e ho quotato solo le prime che ho trovato...
> 
> Scusate....
> non voglio fare il bastian contrario ne spargere ombre sul bel momento di Magenta, ma... mi sono perso qualcosa?...
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Brady, la tua reazione è esagerata.
> Io ho solo detto a Magy che per le Rules il gioiello è un bel regalo, tutto qui.
> 
> Personalmente sono sempre stata alla larga dagli uomini "AVARI" (e dai praticoni che ti regalano ferri da stiro). Il regalo sentimentale è quello privo di utilità pratica, ma che colpisce al cuore. Sennò siamo nel mare magnum dell'opacità sentimentale.
> ...


 Concordo con Verena.
E' una condivisione, da amiche, di un momento bello per lei che si manifesta in una cena, in un caffé, in una serata vissuta insieme e anche in un gioiello, perché il gioiello piace a lei e lui ha raccolto un suo desiderio.
Sarebbe stato uguale se le avesse preso un libro desiderato o le avesse trovato una maglia in saldo girando tutti i negozi della catena per trovargliela.
Poi, come le ho scritto, è un successo, ora. E' un bel momento.
Per le rose c'è da aspettare.


----------



## Brady (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Brady, la tua reazione è esagerata.*
> Io ho solo detto a Magy che per le Rules il gioiello è un bel regalo, tutto qui.
> 
> *Personalmente sono sempre stata alla larga dagli uomini "AVARI" (e dai praticoni che ti regalano ferri da stiro). Il regalo sentimentale è quello privo di utilità pratica, ma che colpisce al cuore. Sennò siamo nel mare magnum dell'opacità sentimentale.*
> ...


Sì sì, hai ragione. E' che ieri ho letto il 3D tutto di un fiato e non va bene perché in 15 minuti leggi emozioni che cambiano durante diversi giorni mentre messi in fila uno dopo l'altro sembrano schizzofrenia.
Poi in realtà volevo metterla più sul ridere, ma non mi è venuta bene.

Comunque concordo sulla non avarizia nei regali, ma in senso più lato, ovvero come voglia di spendere soldi magari, ma anche tempo e energie mentali ed emotive nello scegliere il regalo. Non credo che neanche a te piacerebbe uno che entra in un negozio col rotolo di banconote e chiede "la cosa più cara che c'è" a prescindere da cosa sia e dalla persona a cui è destinata. A volte il regalo che si è fatto fatica a procurare o addirittura fatto a mano, anche se non costoso, vale di più. Naturalmente se non è solo una scusa per risparmiare!!:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sì sì, hai ragione. E' che ieri ho letto il 3D tutto di un fiato e non va bene perché in 15 minuti leggi emozioni che cambiano durante diversi giorni mentre messi in fila uno dopo l'altro sembrano schizzofrenia.
> Poi in realtà volevo metterla più sul ridere, ma non mi è venuta bene.
> 
> Comunque concordo sulla non avarizia nei regali, ma in senso più lato, ovvero come voglia di spendere soldi magari, ma anche tempo e energie mentali ed emotive nello scegliere il regalo. Non credo che neanche a te piacerebbe uno che entra in un negozio col rotolo di banconote e chiede "la cosa più cara che c'è" a prescindere da cosa sia e dalla persona a cui è destinata. A volte il regalo che si è fatto fatica a procurare o addirittura fatto a mano, anche se non costoso, vale di più. Naturalmente se non è solo una scusa per risparmiare!!:unhappy:


Concordo però mi hai fatto pensare a....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR6JkApMZSs​


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brady, la tua reazione è esagerata.
> Io ho solo detto a Magy che per le Rules il gioiello è un bel regalo, tutto qui.
> 
> Personalmente sono sempre stata alla larga dagli uomini "AVARI" (e dai praticoni che ti regalano ferri da stiro). Il regalo sentimentale è quello privo di utilità pratica, ma che colpisce al cuore. Sennò siamo nel mare magnum dell'opacità sentimentale.
> ...


Rinnovo la mia proposta...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rinnovo la mia proposta...:carneval:



inutile chiederti quale sia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rinnovo la mia proposta...:carneval:



E Grande?!:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> inutile chiederti quale sia?:mrgreen:


il tuo nome utente è increscioso :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E Grande?!:incazzato:


Nel virtuale si puo' anche la bigamia:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo nome utente è increscioso :carneval:


E' da segnalare :racchia:


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo nome utente è increscioso :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' da segnalare :racchia:


 
non ho capito la tua proposta.

non capisco mai niente


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

utente  aspirapupu?
Segnalata


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


 adesso anche più di prima


----------



## Magenta (28 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ...e ho quotato solo le prime che ho trovato...
> 
> Scusate....
> non voglio fare il bastian contrario ne spargere ombre sul bel momento di Magenta, ma... mi sono perso qualcosa?...
> ...


Ciao Brady, ti rispondo anche io...
Si, era tutto ironico...
tutto è nato dal fatto che per battuta ho detto a Lui "se mi regali il cuore di tiffany ti sposo" e lui se l'è fatto spedire da Tiffany U.K. apposta...
Man mano che si avvicinava il mio compleanno di diceva "allora, lo sai che ti sposi il giorno dopo?". Ecco il perchè di tutte le battute con le ragazze etc...

Mi ha fatto ridere la tua battuta in grassetto, immagino che leggendo tutto velocemente devi aver pensato che siamo UN COVO DI PAZZE. E' esattamente quello che siamo,infatti. Ma in questo caso anche noi scherzavamo!

Come ti hanno già detto, non importa il regalo, importa l''impegno di comprarmi qualcosa che sapeva desideravo, fosse stato un oggettino di poco conto sarebbe stato apprezzato ugualmente.
Poi non ti nego che un uomo che mi regala un cuore di tiffany dopo nemmeno due mesi di frequentazione, con le premesse "se lo fai ti sposo" ...beh, è un uomo che non si spaventa direi! mi ha stupita!

Per tornare a noi, ieri mi teneva abbracciata e mi diceva: Ma dove sei stata tutti questi anni? Ti ho cercata in ogni donna che ho avuto, in ogni viaggio che ho fatto,ogni giornata, ogni serata, ogni minuto e adesso sei qui, e sei tu, e sei quella giusta,lo sento, lo so... 
Io solitamente lo freno quando parte così, perchè non voglio sentirmi dire cose così importanti, mi sembra troppo presto, troppo veloce, troppo incredibile. Quindi gli dico Basta, non le dire ste cose... Ma vedo che ci rimane male quando lo faccio,anche se dice che è comprensibile una reazione così da parte mia. 
Ieri invece gliele ho lasciate dire, perchè sto iniziando a lasciar cadere certi muri che mi ero costruita attorno per proteggermi da situazioni potenzialmente pericolose per il mio cuore... ed è così bello ascoltare la sua voce che dice queste cose, che mi scaldano il cuore...
Sono una pazza a buttarmi così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Non credo che tu sia pazza e non vedo alternative.:up:


----------



## Brady (28 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Brady, ti rispondo anche io...
> Si, era tutto ironico...
> tutto è nato dal fatto che per battuta ho detto a Lui "se mi regali il cuore di tiffany ti sposo" e lui se l'è fatto spedire da Tiffany U.K. apposta...
> Man mano che si avvicinava il mio compleanno di diceva "allora, lo sai che ti sposi il giorno dopo?". Ecco il perchè di tutte le battute con le ragazze etc...
> ...


Si scusami, ho male interpretato. Chiedo perdono:angelo:
Comunque fai bene a mettere qualche muro qua e là perchè questo mi sembra in corsa in discesa e senza freni. Se poi lui ci va a sbattere ostinatamente e ripetutamente contro e insiste nonostante le capocciate... allora è proprio cotto!...:mrgreen:
Auguronissimi di cuore!:up:


----------



## oceansize (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che tu sia pazza e non vedo alternative.:up:


mi piace sta cosa della mancanza di alternative, a volte è proprio vero. 
stai lì a domandarti se lasciarti andare o meno, se soffrirai, se soffrirà ecc.. e intanto i momenti passano e non li si vivono appieno, quindi assapora ogni momento e goditelo:carneval: 
è inutile e controproducente metter su muri troppo alti
Anche perché comunque ci rifletti sulle cose, sei consapevole, quindi vai così e auguri!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Brady, ti rispondo anche io...
> Si, era tutto ironico...
> tutto è nato dal fatto che per battuta ho detto a Lui "se mi regali il cuore di tiffany ti sposo" e lui se l'è fatto spedire da Tiffany U.K. apposta...
> Man mano che si avvicinava il mio compleanno di diceva "allora, lo sai che ti sposi il giorno dopo?". Ecco il perchè di tutte le battute con le ragazze etc...
> ...


Magentaaaaaaa....mi vuoi far morire di invidia?

   quoto Persa e anche gli altri....non c'è alternativa allo sciogliersi tra le braccia di un uomo del genere!

Tantissimi in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Brady, ti rispondo anche io...
> Si, era tutto ironico...
> tutto è nato dal fatto che per battuta ho detto a Lui "se mi regali il cuore di tiffany ti sposo" e lui se l'è fatto spedire da Tiffany U.K. apposta...
> Man mano che si avvicinava il mio compleanno di diceva "allora, lo sai che ti sposi il giorno dopo?". Ecco il perchè di tutte le battute con le ragazze etc...
> ...



 Cara Magenta,  la vita  è una illusione .

E questa  sarà una delle piu' belle che avrete creato.


----------



## Magenta (29 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Cara Magenta, la vita è una illusione .
> 
> E questa sarà una delle piu' belle che avrete creato.


Sei una squilibrata...:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma grazie, hai ragione... è proprio la più bella illusione che ci sia...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sei una squilibrata...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma grazie, hai ragione... è proprio la più bella *illusione* che ci sia...


L'amore non e' un'illusione, l'amore e' una malattia  c'e a chi prende e a chi no ... goditela questa malattia :up:  :carneval:


----------



## Magenta (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'amore non e' un'illusione, l'amore e' una malattia  c'e a chi prende e a chi no ... goditela questa malattia :up:  :carneval:


Allora mi metto in malattia perenne:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Allora mi metto in malattia perenne:mrgreen:


:up: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (11 Agosto 2010)

Lui è tornato nella sua terra per le ferie, due settimane.
Oggi mi chiama e mi dice che è a far shopping con la ex.
Sto morendo di gelosia.
Faccio male?
ma si può essere così idioti?
ma proprio con la ex?
dopo tutto quello che sa di me?

che delusione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Lui è tornato nella sua terra per le ferie, due settimane.
> Oggi mi chiama e mi dice che è a far shopping con la ex.
> Sto morendo di gelosia.
> Faccio male?
> ...


Ciao Magi!
Aspetta a tirare conclusioni affrettate.
Non farti film mentali. Ti ha chiamato per dirtelo. Parti da questo.

Poi la gelosia è normale.
Aspetta le sue spiegazioni quando torna, senza chiedergliele.
Lo so che magari vorresti farlo subito, capire, essere tranquillizzata...ma tieni duro!
Fargli vedere quanto fremi sarebbe in contrasto col modo in cui è nata la vostra storia, capisci?

Facci sapere, comunque......oddio, il tuo mi sembra un romanzo a puntate...non vedo l'ora di sapere cosa succede nella prossima......:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Lui è tornato nella sua terra per le ferie, due settimane.
> Oggi mi chiama e mi dice che è a far shopping con la ex.
> Sto morendo di gelosia.
> Faccio male?
> ...


Vedi che la Matraini è come me? Anche lei scrive capisci...
Ti parlo io da uomo.
Se io fossi lui, avrei fatto la stessa cosa: 
Ti avrei detto la sacrosanta verità.
Ovvio uno stupido ti direbbe: " Sei gelosa amore mio?".
So che tu dentro di te dici: " Ma come hai osato ad uscire con la ex?".
Se io fossi lui, non me ne fregherebbe un'emerita cippa di tutto quello che so di te, del resto, i tuoi dolori dipendono da altri uomini e non da me.
Se fossi lui, te l'avrei detto perchè non si sa mai.
Prova a pensare solo se lui ti avesse detto una balla, e tu poi fossi venuto a saperlo da altre persone.
Tu hai i tuoi ex, lui i sui.
Suvvia Maggy un po' di modernità.
Quella gelosia fa parte del gioco, quando lo vedi, gliene dici 4 e poi lo abbracci e gli dici, io ho solo te.
Vedrai che effetton.


----------



## Micia (12 Agosto 2010)

ma che centra la modernità? 

mage, in linea di massima sono d'accordo con chiara e il conte ma con un MA.

e lo vado a spiegare. 

il fatto che lui abbia fatto questa cosa del tutto normale, legittima, chiara e trasparente secondo il mio , ripeto mio punto di vista è comunque un segnale che puo' significare anche altro.
a 20 anni non lo avrei mai pensato
a 30 nemmeno
oggi .....................lo registro come un segno di poca attenzione  verso i sentimenti che provo, sicura che prima o poi non mancherà di ancora di deludermi, anzi no, oggi non mi deluderebbe affatto , perchè mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.

Io, al suo posto? sapendo che ci rimani cosi male?
col cazzo che lo avrei fatto.

e poco mi importa del fatto che non è stato lui a ferirmi o chi per lui nel lontano o recente passato come dice il conte. 

lui non è stato attento. tutto qui. una superficialità, ecco.

troppo facile dirti che gli uomini son cosi e non siam colà per tutti gli psicologismi vari e l'antropologia , e la cultura e la palle di sanvincenzo.

Mage, non è un invito a fargli la parte...te lo ripeto, NON È UN INVITO A SPACCARE LE BALLE E FARE DI QUESTA COSA UNA MONTAGNA.

è semmai un invito a non buttarti con gli occhi chiusi, una occasione per riflettere su quanto siamo fragili , e ho scritto SIAMO, perchè nessuno è esente da una certa vulnerabilità quando è innammorato , e che su questa vulnerabità ci si deve lavorare e controllare.


io cosi sono. anche nei rapporti di natura diversa. se c'è con-fidenza allora mi aspetto che l'altro abbia quella sensibilità che gli permette di  comprendere il mio disagio qualora le circostanze lo potrebbero creare.

non c'è' ?

è molto probabile che allora io mi sia sbagliata nel valutare la qualità di questa relazione.certo. dando ad ogni cosa il peso giusto che merita. e questa sua scelta, tornando a noi, è stata un pochino superficiale. 

senza contare il fatto che è MOLTO  probabile che te lo abbia detto perchè sapeva che ti avrebbe ferito la cosa, e quindi per mettere a tacere la coscienza ha parlato.

un abbraccio Mage.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che centra la modernità?
> 
> mage, in linea di massima sono d'accordo con chiara e il conte ma con un MA.
> 
> ...


Sbagliato termine: intendevo modernità nel senso di maturità e consapevolezza.

Dici cose molto belle e vere, mi inchino.
Io ho messo molti se, perchè io non lo conosco, non mi piace generalizzare, ma essendo come Melvin...

Noi non lo conosciamo, ma lei lo conosce, MOLTO POCO.
Forse leggendo qua, ho capito:
Confidenza era: " Senti cara, la ex mi ha chiesto di vederci, che faccio?". Vero Micio, mettere l'altro davanti al fatto compiuto non è carino.

Ma quante volte mi è capitato di deludere una donna, in buona fede? Pur essendo un ipersensibile, credimi, io non sono in grado di valutare cosa può ferire o meno. Così se non mi prendi subito, io vado avanti come una ruspa. Poi ti dico stupefatto, eh ma ti sei offesa? Non lo avrei mai creduto.

Allora mai dare per scontato che l'altro, specie l'uomo "intuisca". 

Ho scoperto un errore fatale:
Fare agli altri quello che vorresti fosse fatto a te.

Adoro ricevere fiori e allora mando fiori.
Se all'altro i fiori non piacciono. Lo metterò a disagio.

Secondo me lui, non ha dato importanza a sta roba.
Le ex, ci stanno sempre bene nella vita di un uomo, basta che non rompano o si impiccino XD.


----------



## Micia (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato termine: intendevo modernità nel senso di maturità e consapevolezza.
> 
> Dici cose molto belle e vere, mi inchino.
> Io ho messo molti se, perchè io non lo conosco, non mi piace generalizzare, ma essendo come Melvin...
> ...


conte, ma qui non si sta a parlare di doni, ma di attenzioni, attenzione verso l altro di noi.e lo hai scritto tu , ora ." mage, che ne dici se vado con la genoveffa che mi ha chiesto  ( o che gli ho chiesto !!!?? ) di uscire?

ecco, tutto questo sarebbe bastato. 

sarebbe stato solo fare un piccolo passo indietro, dare all'altro la possibilità di saperlo, e andarci comunque poi, perchè a quel punto Magenta non è sarebbe stata cosi rigida  da battere i piedi e dire NO!, tu non ci vai!!!
.
Ripercorrendo la mia storia personale cio' che deglutivo, a fatica ,all'inizio ( e *non è il caso di Mage, capito mage?!!!*)  alla fine non l'ho deglutito piu' e sono prima implosa, e poi espolsa in maniera dirompente.erano esattamente le stesse cose di ieri, e di oggi.ma precise eh...

Questo ,per tonare a dire a lla nostra amica di fare solo attenzione , e anzi, evviva questo diario che le permette di scrivere e di leggere a sua volta  di un lettore disinterezzato e amico ,che le risponde con sincerità , magari un po' spigolosa ma costruttiva.
perchè magenta è tutti noi come ho scritto. nessuno escluso.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> conte, ma qui non si sta a parlare di doni, ma di attenzioni, attenzione verso l altro di noi.e lo hai scritto tu , ora ." mage, che ne dici se vado con la genoveffa che mi ha chiesto  ( o che gli ho chiesto !!!?? ) di uscire?
> 
> ecco, tutto questo sarebbe bastato.
> 
> ...


Certo!
Anzi penso che aprirò un 3d sul ruolo delle ex...uhm...stanotte mi hai fatto venire in mente che veramente insomma, uhm, io ho vissuto veramente fuori da ogni ben di dio....uhm...
ehm...la mia testimone di nozze...è stata la mia prima ex!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che centra la modernità?
> 
> mage, in linea di massima sono d'accordo con chiara e il conte ma con un MA.
> 
> ...


Quoto micio e le do pure un bacio sulla fronte:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (12 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Lui è tornato nella sua terra per le ferie, due settimane.
> Oggi mi chiama e mi dice che è a far shopping con la ex.
> Sto morendo di gelosia.
> Faccio male?
> ...


Magenta una domanda a bruciapelo. Per caso, prima di partire per la sua terra, ti ha chiesto di seguirlo?  Ti ha detto : dai mettiti in ferie e vieni con me che ti presento madre padre & Co.?
Prima di partire, ti ha invitata come ospite a casa sua, dai suoi? :singleeye:


----------



## Verena67 (12 Agosto 2010)

come odio aver sempre ragione


----------



## Verena67 (12 Agosto 2010)

Vorrei raccontare una piccola cosa personale per scendere dal piedistallo e  avvicinarmi a Magenta con affetto e rispetto: sposo in pieno quel che dice Micio. Tutti siamo fragili, tutti possiamo essere feriti quando amiamo.

Una persona che ho amato molto, durante il nostro ultimo incontro è andata via da me senza voltarsi.
Per carità, tante parole affettuose, tante belle cose, ma è andata via senza voltarsi.
Questo mi diede la dimensione precisa di quel che contavo per lui: poco o niente.

Le Rules dicono che un uomo che può vivere SENZA di noi è un uomo per cui non vale la pena perdere un secondo in piu'.

Se quella persona, che mi conobbe quando ero giovane, bella, con un futuro rigoglioso davanti, andò via senza voltarsi, lo fece, è perché in fondo non mi vedeva nel suo futuro (come i fatti hanno piu' volte dimostrato).

Una persona che ti ama non palleggia ex ed altra opportunità. Una persona che ti ama BRAMA che il futuro inizi IERI non dopodomani.

Pensaci Magenta, raffreddati finché sei in tempo! Un abbraccione!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come odio aver sempre ragione


non gliela  posso fare:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei raccontare una piccola cosa personale per scendere dal piedistallo e  avvicinarmi a Magenta con affetto e rispetto: sposo in pieno quel che dice Micio. Tutti siamo fragili, tutti possiamo essere feriti quando amiamo.
> 
> Una persona che ho amato molto, durante il nostro ultimo incontro è andata via da me senza voltarsi.
> Per carità, tante parole affettuose, tante belle cose, ma è andata via senza voltarsi.
> ...


Lo dico anche io.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

e_ quello che non può vivere senza di noi esagera._
decidetevi!:sonar:


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e_ quello che non può vivere senza di noi esagera._
> decidetevi!:sonar:


decido io di volta in volta:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei raccontare una piccola cosa personale per scendere dal piedistallo e  avvicinarmi a Magenta con affetto e rispetto: sposo in pieno quel che dice Micio. Tutti siamo fragili, tutti possiamo essere feriti quando amiamo.
> 
> Una persona che ho amato molto, durante il nostro ultimo incontro è andata via da me senza voltarsi.
> Per carità, tante parole affettuose, tante belle cose, ma è andata via senza voltarsi.
> ...


Ma vi rendete conto ragazze? 
Ma vi rendete conto?
Un uomo che NON sa vivere senza di voi vi rovinerà la vita.
Ho imparato sulla mia pelle che significa vivere come se "lei" non esistesse. 
Pensa Verena, puoi informarti in giro.
Basta solo che una alzi la voce con me, io non la sto più a sentire, mi giro e vado via anche senza salutare.

Maggy non starle a sentire...
Ascolta qua il conte...che le robe le sa...

Ma cosa dobbiamo essere per voi?
Voi le dee...e noi gli adoratori di una statua?

Maggy...maledizione...
Ok Maggy, basta piangere...adesso ti becco io.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Magenta (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Magenta una domanda a bruciapelo. Per caso, prima di partire per la sua terra, ti ha chiesto di seguirlo? Ti ha detto : dai mettiti in ferie e vieni con me che ti presento madre padre & Co.?
> Prima di partire, ti ha invitata come ospite a casa sua, dai suoi? :singleeye:


Ciao Ari, e a bruciapelo ti rispondo SI. D'istinto mi ha chiesto: vieni con me. Ragionando siamo arrivati a: è presto per conoscere i suoi (2 mesi che ci vediamo). Più che altro poi mi diceva: se non avessi preso il biglietto, se ti avessi incontrata prima... che poi a me non va,mica andava ad Ibiza in discoteca con gli amici, ma a casa sua, dai suoi genitori, nella sua terra, dopo 2 anni che non ci tornava...ero e sono contenta per lui e perchè li ha rivisti e può stare con loro.
Mi ha spiegato la storia della ex. E' andato a trovare un amico (di cui la sorella è appunto sta famigerata ex) per salutarlo e non l'ha trovato, c'erano lei e la madre. Si conoscono da 10 anni, si è fermato a salutare loro,cercava un negozio in sto paese che non conosceva e lei si è offerta di fargli vedere dov'è. Sono andati in questo benedetto negozio, ha comprato quello che doveva e poi l'ha riportata a casa. Stop.
Oggi mi ha scritto "appena torno su, non vorrò mai più andare via da te"... gli manco, me lo dice ogni giorno... mi dice che quando andremo giù io e lui mi farà vedere questo e quello,mi dice ogni giorno cosa fa, dov'è, mi chiama alle ore più assurde perchè gli manca la mia voce...
E' tutto così meraviglioso da sembrare impossibile.

E Vere, lui non sa stare senza di me quanto io non so stare senza di lui.
Cioè, ci sto senza di lui,sia chiaro, ma non bene come quando lui c'è. E' una sensazione stranissima, mai provata prima, questo mancarsi così tanto ma sapere che tanto c'è tutto il tempo del mondo per stare assieme. Ecco cos'è... è come se non avessi più fretta,come se sapessi che tanto nulla ci potrà dividere... una serenità incredibile,mai successa...
E' amore? e che ne so... ma è bellissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Magenta non ti avevo risposto perché mi piaceva avere una risposta alle domande che avrei voluto fare e ...hai risposto.
Io la vedo proprio bene sta cosa.
E non è che vedessi bene le altre cose di cui ci ha parlato, no?
Quando torna?
Avete programmato qualcosa insieme?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Ari, e a bruciapelo ti rispondo SI. D'istinto mi ha chiesto: vieni con me. Ragionando siamo arrivati a: è presto per conoscere i suoi (2 mesi che ci vediamo). Più che altro poi mi diceva: se non avessi preso il biglietto, se ti avessi incontrata prima... che poi a me non va,mica andava ad Ibiza in discoteca con gli amici, ma a casa sua, dai suoi genitori, nella sua terra, dopo 2 anni che non ci tornava...ero e sono contenta per lui e perchè li ha rivisti e può stare con loro.
> Mi ha spiegato la storia della ex. E' andato a trovare un amico (di cui la sorella è appunto sta famigerata ex) per salutarlo e non l'ha trovato, c'erano lei e la madre. Si conoscono da 10 anni, si è fermato a salutare loro,cercava un negozio in sto paese che non conosceva e lei si è offerta di fargli vedere dov'è. Sono andati in questo benedetto negozio, ha comprato quello che doveva e poi l'ha riportata a casa. Stop.
> Oggi mi ha scritto "appena torno su, non vorrò mai più andare via da te"... gli manco, me lo dice ogni giorno... mi dice che quando andremo giù io e lui mi farà vedere questo e quello,mi dice ogni giorno cosa fa, dov'è, mi chiama alle ore più assurde perchè gli manca la mia voce...
> E' tutto così meraviglioso da sembrare impossibile.
> ...


Visto malelingue diffidenti e maliziose?
Avevo ragione io: lui le ha detto la pura santissima e sacrosanta verità. :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Visto? Tanto casino per nulla...
E poi maggy, tu hai i tuoi ex, e lui le sue no?
E che caspiterina...che sarà mai...
Ah ma sei a casa da sola adesso?
Posso fare io un saltin???:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto malelingue diffidenti e maliziose?
> Avevo ragione io: lui le ha detto la pura santissima e sacrosanta verità. :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Visto? Tanto casino per nulla...
> E poi maggy, tu hai i tuoi ex, e lui le sue no?
> ...


Certo che l'uso delle emoticon e' a dir poco rassicurante


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Ari, e a bruciapelo ti rispondo SI. D'istinto mi ha chiesto: vieni con me. Ragionando siamo arrivati a: è presto per conoscere i suoi (2 mesi che ci vediamo). Più che altro poi mi diceva: se non avessi preso il biglietto, se ti avessi incontrata prima... che poi a me non va,mica andava ad Ibiza in discoteca con gli amici, ma a casa sua, dai suoi genitori, nella sua terra, dopo 2 anni che non ci tornava...ero e sono contenta per lui e perchè li ha rivisti e può stare con loro.
> Mi ha spiegato la storia della ex. E' andato a trovare un amico (di cui la sorella è appunto sta famigerata ex) per salutarlo e non l'ha trovato, c'erano lei e la madre. Si conoscono da 10 anni, si è fermato a salutare loro,cercava un negozio in sto paese che non conosceva e lei si è offerta di fargli vedere dov'è. Sono andati in questo benedetto negozio, ha comprato quello che doveva e poi l'ha riportata a casa. Stop.
> Oggi mi ha scritto "appena torno su, non vorrò mai più andare via da te"... gli manco, me lo dice ogni giorno... mi dice che quando andremo giù io e lui mi farà vedere questo e quello,mi dice ogni giorno cosa fa, dov'è, mi chiama alle ore più assurde perchè gli manca la mia voce...
> E' tutto così meraviglioso da sembrare impossibile.
> ...


 stai tranquilla e vivi serena questo momento magico


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che l'uso delle emoticon e' a dir poco rassicurante


Embè che c'è? Mica ho fatto proposte oscene eh?
Dalle sue parti ho un amico carissimo...pensa Maggy, mi ha telefonato prima, per dirmi che 8 giorni fa si è risposato.
Era vedovo. La sua nuova compagna è divorziata perchè abbandonata dal marito. 
Vado a trovare il mio amico, faccio un saltin da Maggy...
Le solite maliziose eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Magenta (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magenta non ti avevo risposto perché mi piaceva avere una risposta alle domande che avrei voluto fare e ...hai risposto.
> Io la vedo proprio bene sta cosa.
> E non è che vedessi bene le altre cose di cui ci ha parlato, no?
> Quando torna?
> Avete programmato qualcosa insieme?


 
Beh...Persa mia Cara, che dirti...
già il fatto che mi dice "quando tornerò da te non ti lascerò più sola" è un programma per me.
Torna tra una settimana circa.
Sono fuori di me, perchè mi manca, perchè sono contenta, perchè Lui c'è...
Sono oltre il settimo cielo.

Il resto non lo vedo nemmeno più!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che l'uso delle emoticon e' a dir poco rassicurante


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Beh...Persa mia Cara, che dirti...
> già il fatto che mi dice "quando tornerò da te non ti lascerò più sola" è un programma per me.
> Torna tra una settimana circa.
> Sono fuori di me, perchè mi manca, perchè sono contenta, perchè Lui c'è...
> ...


 Intendevo un week end ...una domenica e lunedì...


----------



## aristocat (14 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ciao Ari, e a bruciapelo ti rispondo SI. D'istinto mi ha chiesto: vieni con me. Ragionando siamo arrivati a: è presto per conoscere i suoi (2 mesi che ci vediamo). [...] a casa sua, dai suoi genitori, nella sua terra, dopo 2 anni che non ci tornava...ero e sono contenta per lui e perchè li ha rivisti e può stare con loro.
> Mi ha spiegato la storia della ex. E' andato a trovare un amico (di cui la sorella è appunto sta famigerata ex) per salutarlo e non l'ha trovato, c'erano lei e la madre. Si conoscono da 10 anni, si è fermato a salutare loro,cercava un negozio in sto paese che non conosceva e lei si è offerta di fargli vedere dov'è. Sono andati in questo benedetto negozio, ha comprato quello che doveva e poi l'ha riportata a casa. Stop.
> Oggi mi ha scritto "appena torno su, non vorrò mai più andare via da te"... gli manco, me lo dice ogni giorno... [...]


Allora...per me non c'è motivo di rabbuiarsi ! Proprio no ^^. 
Sorridi che ne hai tutti i motivi :up:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è? Mica ho fatto proposte oscene eh?
> Dalle sue parti ho un amico carissimo...pensa Maggy, mi ha telefonato prima, per dirmi che 8 giorni fa si è risposato.
> Era vedovo. La sua nuova compagna è divorziata perchè abbandonata dal marito.
> Vado a trovare il mio amico, faccio un saltin da Maggy...
> Le solite maliziose eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non sono maliziosa, non me ne cala una fava... emerita fava anzi:carneval:

L'uso delle emoticon nel tuo post era illuminate!


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Beh...Persa mia Cara, che dirti...
> già il fatto che mi dice "quando tornerò da te non ti lascerò più sola" è un programma per me.
> Torna tra una settimana circa.
> Sono fuori di me, perchè mi manca, perchè sono contenta, perchè Lui c'è...
> ...


:up::up:
cara! non ti leggo da una vita! scusami ma ho avuto diversi casini. Sono contentissima di sapere che va tutto bene.
Per maggy hip-hip urràààààààààà


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Allora Magenta ... buone nuove?  ... e' da tanto che non ti si legge, racconta. :up:


----------

